# Behind the Avatar [SELF PICTURES GO HERE]



## Icalasari

Erm... I can't really put anything up myself XD Sorry

So, what do you look like?


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

This isn't the most graceful or clear picture in the world, but hey.







Having fun at the mall. ^^


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Haha Furret, love the glasses.

this picture really just shows how much I suck at taking pictures. XD Oh well.


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Whoa. You have really, really pretty hair in that picture. o.o


----------



## Kaito

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I have stretchy cheeks :3

Also I am the one in the front with the white shirt on - my friend in the back is crazy and does stuff like this all the time. Which is not the reason I chose this photo. It's because it's the only decent one of me that I have atm. :D


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

You look so incredibly happy it makes me cry with joy, Kaito. XD The guy's like "LOL I'M FUNNY SEE" and you're like "... is that a fucking bear"

Also AK it's... up in a clip, that's not pretty. =P


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

But Vibeke Stene wears her hair like that and she's the most beautiful female on earth!

Although I'm guessing you're much shorter than her. =D

Also, Kaito, that's an amazing picture. xD


----------



## Kaito

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Thanks. XD 
...Tailsy you have heart shaped Christmas lights. WIN?

And Furret those glasses are spectacular.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Kaito, your picture amuses me. XD

Lo and behold my ugly mug:

Fwee me.

Me with my glasses.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I'm chinese so can you imagine me. Black hair, brown eyes you know...


----------



## Sireafi

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Kaito said:


> I have stretchy cheeks :3
> 
> Also I am the one in the front with the white shirt on - my friend in the back is crazy and does stuff like this all the time. Which is not the reason I chose this photo. It's because it's the only decent one of me that I have atm. :D


Your cheeks seem like taffy. Hehe. Stretchy/Squishy/Chubby cheeks are great things.


----------



## Keta

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

This strange person looks the same no matter what. My hairstyle's exactly the same as is my face. I did grow a bit taller since that picture though. I don't believe I ever posted my picture on the vBulletin forums.


----------



## Iceon

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Hrrrmm....

Here I am after my haircut in April
Thar I am upside down on a ride, screen shot taken from a video...
Here I am again, on the same ride, having LMAO'd at the annoyed kids in front of me from my annoying screams. (boy, I look evil, too xD)


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Keta's very pretty and Iceon still looks old (uh, I do mean that as a compliment somehow).

It was my prom last night, so I've got a picture where I'm actually dressed up as a girl!
This is me, my friend Alex and our psychology teacher.


----------



## Get Innocuous!

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Sheesh, it's not pretty. It's also huge.

Randomly I'm wearing my Helsingborgs IF shirt. Yay for supporting a Swedish football team! ^_^;


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Danni is your psych teacher evil because his eyes are glowing red

No recent pictures on hand, I'm afraid, which sucks because I wanted a picture of me before I had to get my hair cut all short and unhappy again. D: But I am too lazy to get/figure out the camera so! Oh, well.


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Heyyy, Danni you're really pretty in that picture and your hair is all fancy. Keta, you are also pretty and so are other people that I'm probably forgetting.

Arylett, you're one of those people who I get really confused about what you look like because I always imagine you as the girl in your avatar and then I know what you look like really and so my mental image is some weird combination of the two. Actually, Dannichu is kind of like that too, and Strangy and.. uh, well, I guess most everyone because I suppose nobody looks like their avatar. I guess I'm not actually a cat, so that makes sense.

This is what I look like, by the way.
And here's me again, I'm falling off a cliff why are you taking a picture of me, need some help here.

Yeah, my usual demeanor (I actually have no idea what that word means) is kind of like my avatar, though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Sup


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I like the multicoloured stripes, but miss the Spamalot and Ms. Pac-Man D:

(my psych teacher has his evil moments, but every single picture I took of everyone had glowing red eyes. I just, uh, forgot to edit some X3)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Dannichu said:


> I like the multicoloured stripes, but miss the Spamalot and Ms. Pac-Man D:


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

*Points at her avatar* That's about as close as I can get to myself at the moment.
I'll post a photo up when I get one, which should be soon as I keep getting requested to take some. ^^'


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

*cheers for Spamalot*

You have blue hair? Oh wow, that's awesome. 
I tried dying bits of mine once, but it was too dark to show up and I can't be bothered to bleach it :3


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

To describe me in one word I would say this: geek. Simple as that. I'm looking for contacts to reduce me looking as much like a geek.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Mhaladie said:


> Heyyy, Danni you're really pretty in that picture and your hair is all fancy. Keta, you are also pretty and so are other people that I'm probably forgetting.
> 
> Arylett, you're one of those people who I get really confused about what you look like because I always imagine you as the girl in your avatar and then I know what you look like really and so my mental image is some weird combination of the two. Actually, Dannichu is kind of like that too, and Strangy and.. uh, well, I guess most everyone because I suppose nobody looks like their avatar. I guess I'm not actually a cat, so that makes sense.
> 
> This is what I look like, by the way.
> And here's me again, I'm falling off a cliff why are you taking a picture of me, need some help here.
> 
> Yeah, my usual demeanor (I actually have no idea what that word means) is kind of like my avatar, though.


Ahaha, I get confused as well. Even though I know you're not a cat, I just can't help imagining it! (And with Dannichu too, I have it somehow implanted in my brain that she looks like Raine) 

Nice pictures though. Especially the cliff one. XD


----------



## Jolty

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I'm the fat bastard on the left, holding the bebe kitten
AND THIS IS ME XMAS 2007. Before I had my hair cut. Totally posting this to show off the scarf.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I approve massively of the scarf. And the rainbowish top (which I belive I own). Hehe~


----------



## Iceon

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

... I look old? Shouldn't have posted those last two pics...

Holy crap, I see a Mrs. Pacman behind Vladimir =O From the guy in your avatar, for some reason, I assumed Vladmir was a guy >.>; I'm really starting to miss the gender thingy in our mini-profiles every time we post...


----------



## Get Innocuous!

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Rawr, a better photo of me.

Also, I have a t-shirt with a chibi Rambo on it. XD


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Iceon said:


> ... I look old? Shouldn't have posted those last two pics...
> 
> Holy crap, I see a Mrs. Pacman behind Vladimir =O From the guy in your avatar, for some reason, I assumed Vladmir was a guy >.>; I'm really starting to miss the gender thingy in our mini-profiles every time we post...


Oh, she'd put her gender as male, anyway. Just like she doesn't _actually_ like in the Kremlin X3

That said, I miss the gender thing, too.

Haha, the Plymouth Hoe. I always giggle at that whenever I go there/see signs indicating it. Because I'm immature like that.


----------



## Sansha

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

A picture of me  taken just recently.    Yeah, I'm obviously not a real blonde. I bleached it so I could dye it  blue, but that never worked out.  So it ended up just kinda  staying bleached.  >.>   

Here's me with my  real hair color, and I sure look like a happy camper, don't I?  :D


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Jolty, with all the rainbow in that picture it looks like you're pretending to be Dannichu! Also Sansha I love your hair and you also just generally look really cool. :3 

Strangy that picture continues to be awesome.

And ahaha Arylett, taking the falling off a cliff picture was so much fun, there was a rock shelf on a mountain that was by the sea, and it kind of sloped down so you could lie down and take a picture, and it looked like you were falling off a cliff or something. At least, um, a little bit. And actually I kind of have begun to start thinking of myself as my avatar as well.. not that I think I'm a cat or anything, but I know another person who uses this avatar sometimes, and I get veeeery confused when she does use it, because it seems like it should be me posting and not her. I think I may be getting a little too hung up on this.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Good God, Sansha, you look _very_ different to the guy in your avvie DX

In a very, very good way.


----------



## Faltzer

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I swore I made my post here. Was vBulletin not accepting of ME!?

Sup.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

WOW!! :D You look exactly like I pictured you! A "Page not found" page! Amazing!

If you want to see me, look at the trainer card picture of the, well, trainer. It fits me pretty well...except I'm a bit heavier.


----------



## Faltzer

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Oh, right. Fixed.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Nah, Mhals. I get hung up weird things like that too. If another person here started using a Rinoa avatar (the name of the girl in my avatar), I'd get super confused. I'd think that it was me who should be posting. Come to think of it, maybe I should get a more original avatar, draw one up, just in case that happens.

And wow, Sansha, I agree with what Dannichu said. You're pretty~


----------



## Keta

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I took a more recent picture. The last picture I posted was from 1.5+ years ago. See, see I look exactly the same! Although I probably gained weight. >.>

Sansha is really pretty. I really like your hair. o.o Ekibyogami- you look like someone I know, except you have a different hair color. What's that on your shirt, btw?


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Ahaha, Keta you do look pretty much the same. I have a friend like that; there's a picture I have of her when we were in kindergarten and she looks just the same as she does now, just very slightly younger-looking and shorter. It's actually kind of strange because she's like 10 years older now and looks nearly the same. XD


----------



## Flazeah

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Arylett, those pictures are so cute! Iceon, you look like you're having an awesome time. Woo, rollercoasters. :D And Dannichu, cool dress. Your psychology teacher does indeed look slightly evil. Perhaps it's the ring. o.o

 Anyway. Here's me.

Hi.
^^


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

THE PAST







THE NOW







[I'm the kid at the top.]


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I like that necklace you're wearing, Flazeah. It's awesome! And you look good~

And Dannichu's teacher does look evil, in fact, slightly creepy. But I like your dress, it's nice. ^^

My pictures are cute, you say? Ahaha. :D


----------



## Sansha

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Aww, thanks  guys.  :3 




Dannichu said:


> Good God, Sansha, you look _very_ different to the guy in your avvie DX
> 
> In a very, very good way.


Haha! I do the same thing as you guys where I start to picture people as their avatars, remembering that now it cracks me up to think you've been picturing me as that.   xDD


 Harlequin you look cute as a kid! Are those your siblings in the picture with you?


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Harlequin, you look very much the same as a kid as you do now. I mean, uh, your hair is different, but you just kind of look the same? I don't know. Also you kind of look like someone I know, but I can't quite think of who...


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Sansha said:


> Aww, thanks  guys.  :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I do the same thing as you guys where I start to picture people as their avatars, remembering that now it cracks me up to think you've been picturing me as that.   xDD
> 
> 
> Harlequin you look cute as a kid! Are those your siblings in the picture with you?


Yeah, my younger brother and sister.



Mhaladie said:


> Harlequin, you look very much the same as a kid as you do now. I mean, uh, your hair is different, but you just kind of look the same? I don't know. Also you kind of look like someone I know, but I can't quite think of who...


I have a larger nose :( It's not very nice, and apparently I look like lots of people.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Harlequin said:


> I have a larger nose :( It's not very nice, and apparently I look like lots of people.


YOU

look like this guy in the town I keep seeing and thinking it's you until I go "oh yeah, not wales oops". D: STOP HAVING A DOPPELGÄNGER


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

WELL I'M SORRY TAILSY but one day it really WILL be me and you'll miss the opportunity to have REAL-LIFE INTERACTIONS with me.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I read this here topic a couple of days ago and finally came in here to comment, but whatever it was I was going to say has since been forgotten. ...except that the picture of Mhals falling off the cliff is really awesome.

I'll try to post something of me sometime. For now, just picture Gordon Freeman. With slightly longer hair. And no glasses. And extremely unattractive. Yeah. Something like that.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

You're... GOD?


----------



## Get Innocuous!

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Keta said:


> Ekibyogami- you look like someone I know, except you have a different hair color. What's that on your shirt, btw?


It's chibi Rambo. ^_^ This is the design.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Dannichu said:


> You're... GOD?


Were you thinking of _Morgan_ Freeman? Like, God from Bruce Almighty? 'Cause Gordon Freeman is the guy from Half Life, and personally, that's not really how I envisioned God. ;)


----------



## Belmont

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Here I am:

at grad (on the left)
in my Team Germany T-shirt

These pics are meh-ish at best.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



XS-Nitrogen said:


> Were you thinking of _Morgan_ Freeman? Like, God from Bruce Almighty? 'Cause Gordon Freeman is the guy from Half Life, and personally, that's not really how I envisioned God. ;)


XDDD

You know that episode of Friends where Phoebe gets celebrities muddled up and gives people the wrong haircuts? 
My friends always laugh at me about that because I do the same thing _constantly_. Ask me to name actors in a given movie, and I'll get at least half of them hilariously confused.


----------



## Flazeah

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Heh, Belmont, those are cool pictures. :D Woo, Germany; I approve. Also, nice shower curtain. It's a pretty colour.

 Uh, uh, here's another photo. Wow, I look pale in this. That's the washing rack in the background. Amazing, I know. There's also the light, but that's probably easier to recognise.


----------



## Belmont

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Flazeah said:


> Heh, Belmont, those are cool pictures. :D Woo, Germany; I approve. Also, nice shower curtain. It's a pretty colour.


Yeah it is a purdy colour . Too bad that Germany didn't win Euro though:sad:


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

There are way too many people to name individually, but everyone who's posted a picture so far looks AWESOME. =]
These are mostly old.
And by the way, you will not be able to view these if MySpace is blocked.

Hooray for wet hair
More awesome wet hair
Still wet...
Balancing a book! =)
Hard to see me, but I like it =)
Right after I got my hair done, night before graduation
After the graduation ceremony...mom on the left, brother on the right, me in the middle


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Here's me.
Why So Serious?
Sorry that I’m a little pale, I’ve been addicted to Tcod so I haven’t been outside much.


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

+1 PW: JFA

Taken last summer. Apparently, I look "cute" in this one.

Surprisingly enough, the t-shirt still fits.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Wow, goldenquagsire, I somehow expected you to look older. Yeah, or maybe like your avatar. But I think everyone looks like their avatar. Still, you look good~


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Green hair? I wish. :3


----------



## octobr

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

HEY GUYS GUESS WHAT 

I finally got my damn hair cut.

I'd show the other side but I... apparently can only take pictures of my head at that angle. 

And that angle... again.

or going crazy


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I'm on the left, my twin Metallic Deoxys is on the right.
...Yeah, we look silly.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> But I think everyone looks like their avatar.


i wiiish


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

This is still one of the best pictures of myself I have, despite it being like... three years old.
Then there's this one from a month ago.
And two proving my hair is longer than Zhorken's.


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I love your hair so much, opaltiger. So, so much.


----------



## octobr

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I don't get it... all of you guys want your hair longer while I'm still dying to get mine shorter.


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

hey Verne I totally agree with you. Long hair on guys is icky :( [/hypocrite] (though I think I am going to cut it short soon anyway)


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



> Long hair on guys is icky :(


...

...

D:

...

;_;

There is no such thing as bad long hair.


----------



## octobr

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



goldenquagsire said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> D:
> 
> ...
> 
> ;_;
> 
> There is no such thing as bad long hair.


Ohh, there is. _There is._


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Long hair on guys is really ugly :( I don't like it even though I er sort of have somewhat long hair


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Long hair on guys is kind of a turn-off.

Anyway I thought you might like to see me in the most edgy clothes I own. Just having them probably makes me an elitist dick.






Censored because I had a really stupid expression.

Dannichu you wanted something more Russian, check this out:





Red Army hat >:B

I have never worn that hat outside.


----------



## Belmont

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Good thing Comrade, Da?


----------



## Sapphire

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Meh, I'm definitely not pretty.. I also haven't got any decent pictures on my new PC..






..too much of a Zelda fangirl, I know.






And some avatar I made with a photo of mine(which I lost) for some reason.

Like I said, I'm not pretty.
*hides behind avatar*


----------



## PK

*Re: Behind the Avatar*







That was taken in a McDonald's. IN WASHINGTON DC

(note- I don't usually wear hats. xD)







Me looking creepy. IN DC! *shot*


----------



## Belmont

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Was the second picture in a church?


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Given the pews and stained-glass windows, it's either a church or cathederal.


----------



## Belmont

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Yes it would seem that way


----------



## PK

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

It was in the National Cathedral.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Okay, here I am:






Me in my room (Simpsons posters yay!)






Me again.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

=D My sister took this for me. ^^


----------



## rrayuu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

It's ME from a couple years ago. :P  You may  be wondering what happened to my eye.  I was born that way.


----------



## kaia

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Eww I only have shitty pics of me
Me1
Me2


----------



## Timmy

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

PK

you're such a babe, get over here ;D <3


----------



## Eevee

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

oh my god I actually have access to some photos that aren't complete garbage finally

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunriseottah/2630226354/  o.ô
http://www.flickr.com/photos/psycoewok/2629150090/  look how suave I am with the ladies.  that is purplekecleon btw


----------



## PK

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Timmy said:


> PK
> 
> you're such a babe, get over here ;D <3


Ooooh, Timmy... ;D I'll be sure to get over there as soon as possible. *SHOT*

ANYWAY MORE PICTURES 







Hugging the Washington Monument







And posing for the crowd. :D

OH CRAP SORRY 56K-ERS THESE TURNED OUT WAY BIGGER THAN I THOUGHT


----------



## Erika

*Re: Behind the Avatar*






;D





I'm kidding...





Four years ago (Look at what site I'm visiting! =D) ^






A year and a half ago (One of my senior pictures.) ^











Last Christmas (On my first college Christmas Break. 8D) ^


----------



## Adnan

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Here ya go.

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff213/cwg16/906.jpg


----------



## Erika

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Holy cow, you look like my younger brother back when he was your age. XD;


----------



## John

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

This time on Behind the Avatar, we reveal the true face of John.
http://i36.tinypic.com/ndpw7l.jpg

I cant believe it's not butter.


----------



## Timmy

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Iibui said:


> oh my god I actually have access to some photos that aren't complete garbage finally
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunriseottah/2630226354/  o.ô
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/psycoewok/2629150090/  look how suave I am with the ladies.  that is purplekecleon btw


I want Vee ears like that so goddamn much. :[


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Me too. I have some Pikachu ones somewhere but they're a little broken D:

You can hardly see me in this one, but have it anyway. 

Danni is short but happy. And colourul.


----------



## Flazeah

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Heh, Erika, you're lucky - glasses seem to suit you.

 Hmhm, Dannichu, are you happy in the first picture because you'd just seen Wicked? Maybe? :D For a minute I was thinking you'd bought something really awesome at a store somewhere, but then I noticed the... massive Wicked poster. >.>;


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Hehe, yeah; that one was taken just before we went to see the show and I was on the verge of spontaneously combusting :D


----------



## Eevee

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Timmy said:


> I want Vee ears like that so goddamn much. :[


they are pretty :awesome: yes

I wish the guy hadn't rushed them though; he had like half a year and apparently did most of it the day before his second deadline  :V  probably could've been way cooler.  oh well.


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Before: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





After: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





woe ; ; I miss it already and I can't get it to look good short _at all._


----------



## Proto_Fan

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

So, I decided to post some pictures that I took today. I don't have any good pictures since I got a haircut before the beginning of the school year.

Me and my doggies.
The little black and white one is Maria, and the brown one is Paco. :3

Me being a complete retard like usual.

It's in the bathroom because it has the best lighting. I'm surprised the one in the living room turned out good what with the flash and all. D:

The rare picture of me not smiling. :0

I must be having a good picture day.


----------



## octobr

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

How old are you, like, ten? Eleven?

Also do you have _chihuahuas?_ Those things are psycho. The black and white one looks a little too normal for one.


----------



## Gooberdued

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I just realized I don't have any pictures of myself...

'cept this one. Me at a chess tourny in March:


----------



## Proto_Fan

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Verne said:


> How old are you, like, ten? Eleven?
> 
> Also do you have _chihuahuas?_ Those things are psycho. The black and white one looks a little too normal for one.


-_-
14. Shocking I know. D:

And my chihuahuas aren't psycho. You just need to introduce them to _a lot_ of other people and dogs. Mine are also a bit larger then most get, so they aren't really yappy either.

Maria, the black and white one, looks very similar to other dogs. In fact we had a rat terrier that almost had her EXACT markings. Paco, the brown one, is what the AKC considers overweight as well. He's 7-8 pounds, at least one to two overweight. But he's very tall. They both love other dogs though, Paco especially. He was raised(Well, two months. But still.) in a pet shop lenient enough to let him roam around instead be in a cage.

I love them <3


----------



## #1 bro

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



John said:


> This time on Behind the Avatar, we reveal the true face of John.
> http://i36.tinypic.com/ndpw7l.jpg
> 
> I cant believe it's not butter.


omfg you look demonic. 

ANYWAY I dunno, should I post my picture should I not post my picture? I'm kind of stuck. 

possible reasons to post:
I want to show you all how handsome I am ;D 

possible reasons NOT to post: 
My parents would hate it if they found out.
I want to keep that aura of _mystique_. |D



Also: AK, is that _seriously_ you? It looks nothing at all like what I imagine you looking like. I can't bring myself to associate you with that picture it's so... unlike my perception of you. :{P


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

dear god that took forever to find a file link.
anyway, I lost my camera and can't take new pictures, so i've decided to salvage my camp photos which the camp people took for me. apparently the crappy site they upload to has a no right click script.

look! a sailboat! I'm in red.

the link probably won't work because "the connection timed out" or something :/
it's not like you actually _want_ to blind yourself.
i think.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Aww, I was hoping to see an EvilCrazyMonkey. :(

I'd post my pic, but I don't want pedophiles to see me. Ask me in email. *nodnod*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Hey look what I found it's like two years old but I haven't exactly changed.

Lol b/w school picture of Phoenixkratos with short twisted hair.

Slightly less old color school picture of the Phoenixkratos.

I might have to get it cut short and do it like that again. It's easier to take care of (++lazy points) and doesn't look half bad but I like my hair long D:

I don't have access to any recent pictures of Phoenixkratos + longhair... gah I want something to remember it by D:

Hmm... now that I look at this again, my family's right. I suppose I have lost a lot of weight.

AM I PRETTY? *flutters eyelashes* *vomits*


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Alexi said:


> Aww, I was hoping to see an EvilCrazyMonkey. :(


I'm not that interesting D:
but i'll keep salvaging the site and maybe create a userscript that can output the images' url. or something.

edit@alexi:
here you go. i'm in a canoe~woot


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Oh wow. You're cute! <3 Yaysies.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

um, thanks? :3
i don't really agree D: but okay~


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

No, I really mean that. You're a cutie. :) ^_^ 

*dances*


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

He doesn't seem to like compliments.
ECM is a little stubborn *coughcough*


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

I like my stubbornness and that shall never change for obvious reasons.


----------



## Erika

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Flazeah said:


> Heh, Erika, you're lucky - glasses seem to suit you.


8D; Thanks...I suppose.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Hey look what I found it's like two years old but I haven't exactly changed.
> 
> Lol b/w school picture of Phoenixkratos with short twisted hair.
> 
> Slightly less old color school picture of the Phoenixkratos.
> 
> I might have to get it cut short and do it like that again. It's easier to take care of (++lazy points) and doesn't look half bad but I like my hair long D:
> 
> I don't have access to any recent pictures of Phoenixkratos + longhair... gah I want something to remember it by D:
> 
> Hmm... now that I look at this again, my family's right. I suppose I have lost a lot of weight.
> 
> AM I PRETTY? *flutters eyelashes* *vomits*


You _are_ pretty. And look one _helluva_ lot less like Kratos than your name/sig implies X3


----------



## Deretto

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Wow, you've changed over the years. You don't look like a younger version of myself. Although I do have to say now you look like Ryo. o-o;;;


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Oh god, Kratos, you looks so different from _actual_ Kratos, my brain is having a hard time coping. 
But you are pretty. :3


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Yeah. Two year old pic, that still looks exactly like me >_<"

And me with my short hair...I'm the one in the back... e.e

I no longer have glasses... :P

And this is what I wish I looked like:


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

MD and his giant Marshmallow.

And for those of you who have never seen them: the Marshmallow fields.

In other news, Tailsy is now on MD's top five list.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Awww... I was expecting someone who really _did_ look 100, MD...

Oh wait, it's a cryptic clue, isn't it. _you're_ the marshmallow and the boy next to it is... a tree. In disguise. Yes.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

A tree?

Hmph!

*feels insulted*


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

But not just any tree. A tree in a zip-up teenage human costume!


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

In other news, I really am 100 years old. I just eat healthy food.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

AAaah. Of course. That explains it...


----------



## Flazeah

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Oh look, it's me testing a new jacket.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Music Dragon said:


> MD and his giant Marshmallow.
> 
> And for those of you who have never seen them: the Marshmallow fields.
> 
> In other news, Tailsy is now on MD's top five list.


What... is the title of this list?


----------



## Angua

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Why am I even showing you this screen-cracking image?


----------



## Erika

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Angua said:


> Why am I even showing you this screen-cracking image?


Well, my screen didn't crack, so you mustn't look that bad. ;P You remind me of my friend's girlfriend, you two look somewhat similar. Cool necklace. =D


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

You look sorta similar to Danni, Angua. xD Dunno, maybe I'm crazy.

ALSO ALSO ALSO an excuse to show off my scarf

socks in the background really ruin it. i have no idea how i pulled that off. :B
this one has a better scarfview and is generally clearer. :3


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Tailsy just so you know you are really really pretty.


----------



## Music Dragon

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Tailsy said:


> What... is the title of this list?





opaltiger said:


> Tailsy just so you know you are really really pretty.


----------



## nyuu

*Re: Behind the Avatar*

Tailsy~ you are very pretty~
Harlequin, I hate to say it, but you looked way better before the haircut.


----------



## The Suicune

I look decent for once :D
I do look rather charming in this one :D

=D


----------



## nastypass

Tailsy you look nice.

...and seven years old wtf.  D:


----------



## Zeph

Who are you referring to, Walker?

EDIT: Grrr grumpy Castform grrr

(My internet died and wouldn't come back to life...)


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Holy crud, Castform, you look like my brother with glasses. O_o


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Worst Username Ever said:


> Okay, here I am:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in my room (Simpsons posters yay!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me again.


*mouth drops open*

  WE ARE LIKE. TWINS.


----------



## ultraviolet

Letsee... *digs through camera*







I have too much hair and no fringe. D:


----------



## Dannichu

Aw, that's a pretty picture. :3 I always imagined you to look way older, though. 

I got my nose pierced today~

It hurt like _hell_. But I like it :3


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

HEY HEY DANNI~
you are pretty. And I really like that piercing. :D


----------



## Zeph

D: I don't see any trace of rainbow-ness on you, Danni....


----------



## Dannichu

I know, it's weird, huh? I washed my scarf this morning before work, so it's outside drying on the line X3

(you can have this one, taken sometimes last week, if you miss my rainbows that much)


----------



## Zeph

Hooray! Now I'm much betterl


----------



## nyuu

NWT is a zombie! This was taken a few minutes after I woke up. I've yet to shower, change, clean glasses, shave, pop zits or get oil off skin. but uh you can't tell because the picture quality is bad!


----------



## Zhorken

NWT said:


> NWT is a zombie!


Half my hair's length for twice the curl! *amused!*


----------



## ZimD

Kind of bad quality but that's because my computer edited it weird.


----------



## Crystal Walrein

From this summer and a recent youth summit: 

Kaitlin, Kumar, and me. 
Me, Jen, and Alexa on the beach weeks ago. 
Me, taken by a family friend. 
Me, with Keith aboard a dinner cruise ship the day before conference start. 
Me, caitlin, and James aboard the same boat. 
Bearing the Youth to Youth icon, painted on by Julia.


----------



## Flora

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Who are you referring to, Walker?
> 
> EDIT: Grrr grumpy Castform grrr
> 
> (My internet died and wouldn't come back to life...)


Strangely enough, you look somewhat like I imagined. O_O

No pictures of me because the parents will go psycho on me. :D

AND NOW I WANT TO GIVE ZC A HUG CAUSE HE'S THE MOST ADORABLE 14-YEAR-OLD I'VE EVER SEEN.

Also...

YOU LOOK LIKE THIS AWESOME DUDE. BUT WITH GLASSES.


----------



## Coloursfall

haha, holy crap I'm ugly.

really ugly.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Holy Crap! Castform, you look so young! And blonde! And glasses-wearing! You look so different than I imagined!

I'll post my picture once I take a decent one of myself. =P

Oh, yeah. Castform, your room is awfully messy, isn't it? *snicker*


----------



## Flora

Like mine. :D

Maybe I can sneak the camera...


----------



## Erika

Full Metal Cookies said:


> haha, holy crap I'm ugly.
> 
> really ugly.


Give me a moment to completely kill the image of you being a male, because this entire time, throughout my entire four/five years on TCOD, I thought you were male. Moment of silence as I say good-bye to such an image. 

*Deep breath*

Okay! You're really cute. XD; You remind me of my cousin. And then it dawns on me, that in our last conversation, you were talking about babysitting, and never really questioning it as a gender role (because I've baby sat before, it's kind of fun really,) I never came upon the assumption that you were female. XD; I feel so bad. Really bad. Like, "holy crap Nate, what the heck were you on this entire time?" I'm sorry. Very. (I never even questioned your e-mail. XD)


----------



## Coloursfall

xDDDD

That's pretty awesome actually.  Yay I'm a boy!

I do have a question; what makes me seem male? o.o


----------



## Flora

FMC, I don't think you look ugly at all!

Still needing picture. :D

EDIT: Not the teacher. 

Also, sadly it's only my head, and I'm not very photogenic. D:

Also also, I couldn't help scrolling down the page and laughing at the outrageous picture of my crush. :D


----------



## Erika

I don't know, honestly. I just always assumed, and as you can tell, my assumption skills are -3.


----------



## Zeph

Thankee for the comments everyone. I'll try and get a happier picture in soon. And I look better without my glasses, so I'll try one o' them, too.

And yes, Drifloon, by room is extremely messy. Half of the floor is covered in random stuff from school right now...


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Almost everyone here looks so young! It's creepy! Am I the only 16-year-old who still likes Pokemon? O_o


----------



## Zeph

I just haven't got particularly far into the wonderful not-so-great part of life that is puberty yet, that's all.


----------



## Flora

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Almost everyone here looks so young! It's creepy! Am I the only 16-year-old who still likes Pokemon? O_o


My sister's sixteen, and she still likes Pokemon.  She rejoiced because she beat the Pokemon League in DP before me. :D


----------



## Alexi

> Almost everyone here looks so young! It's creepy! Am I the only 16-year-old who still likes Pokemon? O_o


I'm seventeen and I still love pokemon. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Almost everyone here looks so young! It's creepy! Am I the only 16-year-old who still likes Pokemon? O_o


Um, I'm sixteen. And obviously, I still like Pokemon because I'm on these forums. Yeah. I look young for my age though, I'll admit.


----------



## Renteura

Me
Me with celery in my mouth XD
blurry pics D:


----------



## Timmy

sup B|


----------



## Lili

http://www.iaza.com/work/080727C/Lili_at_monster56678.jpg
It's me and my friend Jordin at a monster truck ralley. i'm on the left, Jordin's on the right, and Dusty the Penguin's in the middle. It was taken about two years ago.


----------



## octobr

in which the dog sucks less than I do


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Finally, I've got a digital camera~ Whoo~ No more crappy quality cellphone pictures. (Yes, all previous pictures of me were taken with my phone.)

So, I've finally got a picture of myself of decent quality:

My usual expression.


----------



## Salazard

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/1340/meeefr2.jpg

Thar is me =] My hair is a weeny bit longer now.


----------



## Munchkin

Everyone in here = awesomesauce.

Especially MewXCharmeleonXEevee, who's really pretty, and Ekelt Skye.

A crappy old picture of me with my stuffed monkey <3 (I blinked-ish because of the flash D=)

I look like an Asian-American tourist guide D= <--Hooray for crappy eyebrows and hair! =P
(Please ignore the URL, it was originally a MySpace picture, and well...yeah...)

Yeah, that's all in my photobucket that I like. More when I get more pictures =P


----------



## Maron

Don´t click here!
me again
aaand here...


----------



## Maron

You think? 

Thank you :D :D:D:D


----------



## Belmont

Me again

EDIT: Can't get images working
EDIT 2: nm


----------



## Vyraura

Ekelt Skye said:


> Thar is me =] My hair is a weeny bit longer now.





Ekelt Skye said:


> My hair is a weeny bit longer now.





Ekelt Skye said:


> My hair is a weeny





Ekelt Skye said:


> a weeny


*immature cackle* sorry but look I need a break from being mature and normal -_-

I'm trying to fix the only picture of me that I like. Right now it's too big to host anywhere, and the normal resizer I use is messed up. But I promise. And you people are awesome. But I can't comment one 8 pages personally so yeah.


----------



## Minish

pshshhh pshhhhs pshhh *more radio noises*
commander cirrus ready for lift-off
pshshhh *radio noises here* pshrrhshhh
3
2
1
phrsshhhhh neeeoyooorpshhhh

I'm too easily amused.


----------



## Vyraura

hahahah

I know someone with a headset like that
they converted it into iPod headphones, and the mouthpeice played music too.


----------



## Terry. T.

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Who are you referring to, Walker?
> 
> EDIT: Grrr grumpy Castform grrr
> 
> (My internet died and wouldn't come back to life...)


You are....my clone! Argh! Help! Hehehee...THAT'S what I look like! Awesome!
Still, I might look different. It's around 3 seconds. I can't upload pictures. Maybe it is a picture. Enjoy![URL]


----------



## Munchkin

My favorite picture of myself

Not so ugly! =D


----------



## Capitain Jay

http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/9144/dsc00004sk3.jpg
Worst. Picture. Ever. I'm not kidding. Turn back now. Save yourself. If you go brain dead as a result of viewing this picture, that is your own fault.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Best picture of me ever taken. Marvel at my fabulous fashion sense.

Goddamn do I need to wear those boots more often.


----------



## Aviculor

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Best picture of me ever taken. Marvel at my fabulous fashion sense.
> 
> Goddamn do I need to wear those boots more often.


they're awesome boots.

i, uh, don't know if i should. i like it when people know me before they see me. unlike many people who've posted, i don't look too cute.


----------



## Vyraura

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Best picture of me ever taken. Marvel at my fabulous fashion sense.
> 
> Goddamn do I need to wear those boots more often.


I note the hair-mustache of lulz


----------



## Adriane

Oh my god. It's a Mudkip


----------



## Koji

http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x45/nekokatboy/?action=view&current=DSC00573.jpg

And another just for craps and giggles

http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x45/nekokatboy/?action=view&current=DSC00575.jpg


----------



## Coloursfall

Hay look it's me from the back. :P

I have another picture somewhere... trying to find it.


----------



## Koji

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Hay look it's me from the back. :P
> 
> I have another picture somewhere... trying to find it.


Wait a tic...that mini golf course looks awfully familiar. You didn't happen to take that pic in Parksville BC did you?


----------



## Coloursfall

Koji said:


> Wait a tic...that mini golf course looks awfully familiar. You didn't happen to take that pic in Parksville BC did you?


 o.o yeah we did.  We were on a daytrip there. was fun.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Me and my sister's dog, Merlin.

I love him~ He's so cute. :D


----------



## Adriane

Whoa at the eyes o.o


----------



## Harlequin

Hello.


----------



## Vyraura

Hello to you too, tennis ball.


----------



## Harlequin

haha it looks like it has a face. I never noticed that before.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Harlequin said:


> haha it looks like it has a face. I never noticed that before.


It is also depressed.

Go comfort it you heartless bastard.


----------



## Harlequin

WELL I'M SORRY but it's not at the top of my list right now you know. I'm more concerned with I DON'T KNOW POVERTY IN AFRICA

or something I don't know maybe I'll make it happy later


----------



## Aviculor

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3365/0801081919nv0.jpg

my camera doesn't work so i use my phone and it gets decent pics only half the time.


----------



## octobr

Nice hair, harleeee.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

*CAUTION:* This post may contain extremely high amounts of unattractiveness. View images at your own risk.

Me, in my car. This was taken on the day I first plated it, so that would be about a year and a half ago or something like that. Despite needing a fair bit of body work, she's still the better looking of the two of us. The blue thing to the right is my dad's car - It's newer than mine, but yes, we both have Thunderbirds. <3 Thunderbirds.
Again, about a year and a half old. Me in my good old Dungeon Siege shirt, which I won in a UT2004 tournament (Technically it was a tie, although apparently I was absolutely dominating until the guy in charge came over and started chatting with me). I proudly wear it as a trophy of sorts - A symbol of my geekiness :D
This is the only recent picture in the bunch, and it's really crappy. This was about two months ago, in a town not too far from Edmonton. There's a giant egg in the background (I had to crop it out due to the filesize limit), and my mom wanted a picture of me standing in front of it.


----------



## Vyraura

Harlequin said:


> WELL I'M SORRY but it's not at the top of my list right now you know. I'm more concerned with I DON'T KNOW POVERTY IN AFRICA
> 
> or something I don't know maybe I'll make it happy later








why so serious harlequin?


----------



## octobr

Vyraura said:


> fuckin huge image[IMG]
> why so serious harlequin?[/QUOTE]
> 
> LOOK I'VE BEEN HAVING A HARD TIME NOT IMAGINING HARLE AS HARLEY AND YOU ARE NOT HELPING


----------



## Vyraura

:D spread the love



oh and that's nowhere near as big as harle's image.


----------



## Adriane

Hey, I exist you know >:|


----------



## Vyraura

oh.

hi!


----------



## Renteura

XS-Nitrogen said:


> *CAUTION:* This post may contain extremely high amounts of unattractiveness. View images at your own risk.
> 
> Again, about a year and a half old. Me in my good old Dungeon Siege shirt, which I won in a UT2004 tournament (Technically it was a tie, although apparently I was absolutely dominating until the guy in charge came over and started chatting with me). I proudly wear it as a trophy of sorts - A symbol of my geekiness :D


Nice unibrow. *shot*
Yay for Dungeon Siege shirt.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Renteura said:


> Nice unibrow. *shot*


Thanks :D

No seriously. I keep the unibrow on purpose. If it bothered me, it would be gone xD


----------



## Aviculor

Mudkip said:


> Hey, I exist you know >:|


so do i...!


----------



## Adriane

(psst it's to nudge people to actually comment on my pictures)


----------



## Furiianda

Oh! Oh! Pick me, I have a comment~
You look way different than that one picture you sent me last year some time!
...uh, yeah. 

I don't have a picture at the moment.
But I'll get one. (:


----------



## Venged_Kitty

Here's the most recent. My hair's not usually that messy; it was just really humid that day, and since I straighten it sometimes, that really messes it up.







Or, for a GIMPed picture.


----------



## Tailsy

You should dye your hair blue, it's a nice look. :P


----------



## octobr

my hair sucks

So do my scrawny arms.


----------



## Venged_Kitty

Tailsy said:


> You should dye your hair blue, it's a nice look. :P


I tried at the beginning of the summer, but something went wrong, and it failed.


----------



## Aviculor

Mudkip said:


> (psst it's to nudge people to actually comment on my pictures)


(psst i know, i was doing that too)


----------



## nastypass




----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Verne said:


> my hair sucks
> 
> So do my scrawny arms.


oh my god verne i didn't know your eyebrows needed glasses
this has changed my entire view of you, man.


----------



## octobr

Yeah. Most people don't pick up on how farsighted the brows are. Although my arm gets tired holding their glasses there after a while.


----------



## Minish

Verne said:


> Yeah. Most people don't pick up on how farsighted the brows are. Although my arm gets tired holding their glasses there after a while.


Whoa. Verne is incredibly pretty. *envy* 8D


----------



## Zeph

Verne said:


> my hair sucks
> 
> So do my scrawny arms.


You... you're like an older me with different eyes!


----------



## Minish

Zephyrous Castform said:


> You... you're like an older me with different eyes!


Strangely, I think you're right. :o


----------



## Zeph

YOU STOLE MY FACE, VERNE! CURSE YOU! I SHALL HAVE VENGEANCE!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Verne said:
			
		

>





			
				Zephyrous Castform said:
			
		

> YOU STOLE MY FACE, VERNE! CURSE YOU! I SHALL HAVE VENGEANCE!


Are you kidding me? You both look like me, except I have brown hair and brown eyes. O_O Holy crap!


----------



## Music Dragon

Oh my God. It's like the Clone Wars all over again.


----------



## Zeph

Yeah, but I'm the original one... Fango Jett or whatever his name was.


----------



## Vyraura

Blaziking post your picture and we can start an army.


----------



## octobr

Whoa.

Ok usually I pass this sort of stuff off as 'you're trying too hard' but.

_Whoa._

By the by, I'd be the original, clonefags. I've got a good two years on you. GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY FACE


but srsly, weird. We should act out that one movie with arnold schwarzenegger. You can be my creepy deformed half-baked clone.


----------



## Zeph

yeah, but... Erm... my name comes before you in the alphabet oh wait no it doesn't. Um. Aha! They gave you special genes than make you grow twice as fast! Yeah!

And I'm afraid I've never seen that film. But... I can improvise. Mwuha.

Hurry up, Blaziking...


----------



## OrangeAipom

I sense incest. >_>

Maybe I'll post a picture later.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I would, but I don't know how to upload pictures and stuff.

If I did, I gladly would.


----------



## Nope

use tinypic.com

or photobucket.com

or imageshack.com

tinypic best. don't need account


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You also don't need an account for Imageshack, just saying.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Hmm, but I don't know how on earth to get them to my computer. :/

<- Isn't computer-wise


----------



## #1 bro

If you have a digital camera, you can just connect it to your computer with the little cable thing that should have come with it. If you have a normal camera, you a) can't do anything and b) need to start living in the 21st century. 

OR if you have a _Mac_ you can just use PHOTO BOOTH now don't you wish you had a mac


----------



## octobr

Zeta Reticuli said:


> OR if you have a _Mac_ you can just use PHOTO BOOTH now don't you wish you had a mac


Uh.

Not really.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Okay then, I'll get to that tomorrow.

Right now...

OLYMPICS!! :D


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Zeta Reticuli said:


> now don't you wish you had a mac


No. No I do not.

Let's see... A Mac that costs the same as my current machine would be significantly less powerful. Any pre-built compter would, actually (Buying part-by-part is cheaper) but a Mac would be even more so. And I bought some stuff that was rediculously overpriced - To the point where I could've saved at least $1200 and still have had roughly the same level of performance. An equivelant Mac would cost way more than I'd be willing to pay, and it lacks the game compatability to be worth it - You'd have to use bootcamp and Windows XP, and at that point, you can just build (Or even buy) a standard x86/x64 for less money.

Personally, I'd love to dual-boot Mac OS on this machine if it were possible. As for the hardware itself... What made Mac unique (And superior, arguably) were the PowerPC CPUs they used in oldschool Macs, and when they switched to Intel, they basically just became overpriced and unupgradeable hardware with a fancy, proprietary (And BSD-based) OS. I think they should have upgraded to PPC64 instead of switching to Intel, but that's just me being a nerd I guess. But like I said, give me an option to dual-boot Mac OS on my current machine, and have all my hardware work, and I'd jump on it in an instant, but I really don't want to (And can't afford to) just go out and buy a whole Mac _system_.

I just realized how off-topic this is, but I took all the effort to type that up, so I'm not deleting it :P


----------



## Zeph

New picture. Woot?


----------



## Vyraura

I suspect that had more to do with Nitrogen's ownage post, personally.


----------



## Minish

Yay, a normal picture. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

MCBC~ MCBC~ Eh, Cirrus? ;D

Ya look nice though, I like your hair! So straight, so pretty~


----------



## Minish

XD It's the MCBC, in the house~

And my hair is REALLY not straight. xD It's usually straight until you get to about my chin, and then it explodes outwards in a mad party of wavyness. And it flicks up at the ends. Which is nice, but not when doubled with the mad party of wavyness. D:

If I straighten it a little bit before school it's somewhat presentable, though.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh, but you haven't gotten the floofy, wool-like substance that I do on my head that some people call "hair".  Compared to that, yours sounds like a dream~ Terrible, terrible stuffety stuffs. I tried to brush it when it was dry once. The bristles snapped clean off. D: Thick curly hair like mine sucks on so many levels.

But MCBC, yo, you still have awesome hair~


----------



## Mhaladie

You are pretty, Cirrus~ 
:3


----------



## Vyraura

CIRRUS
GET OUT OF MY FAMILY
I have a cousin who looks like you >.>
/very much so/


----------



## Maron

Here´s another pic on me, although it´s pretty old, and I were trying new outfits :)


----------



## Aobaru

Maron said:


> Here´s another pic on me, although it´s pretty old, and I were trying new outfits :)



Holy shit, you look like my ex-girlfriend.

I may put up some pictures later.


----------



## shiny jiggly

This pic is like, a year old, but I haven't changed much and I can't find my camera.


----------



## #1 bro

XS-Nitrogen said:


> No. No I do not.
> 
> Let's see... A Mac that costs the same as my current machine would be significantly less powerful. Any pre-built compter would, actually (Buying part-by-part is cheaper) but a Mac would be even more so. And I bought some stuff that was rediculously overpriced - To the point where I could've saved at least $1200 and still have had roughly the same level of performance. An equivelant Mac would cost way more than I'd be willing to pay, and it lacks the game compatability to be worth it - You'd have to use bootcamp and Windows XP, and at that point, you can just build (Or even buy) a standard x86/x64 for less money.
> 
> Personally, I'd love to dual-boot Mac OS on this machine if it were possible. As for the hardware itself... What made Mac unique (And superior, arguably) were the PowerPC CPUs they used in oldschool Macs, and when they switched to Intel, they basically just became overpriced and unupgradeable hardware with a fancy, proprietary (And BSD-based) OS. I think they should have upgraded to PPC64 instead of switching to Intel, but that's just me being a nerd I guess. But like I said, give me an option to dual-boot Mac OS on my current machine, and have all my hardware work, and I'd jump on it in an instant, but I really don't want to (And can't afford to) just go out and buy a whole Mac _system_.
> 
> I just realized how off-topic this is, but I took all the effort to type that up, so I'm not deleting it :P


tee hee hee, you took my semi-sarcastic comment and then in response wrote two paragraphs of geek stuff that I didn't understand. :P  OH WELL maybe you can use it sometime in a different forum. 

For the record, I have a Windows desktop and a Mac laptop. Both are useful for different things, and the only reason that those are the types of computers that I have is that it's what my parents bought.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Zeta Reticuli said:


> tee hee hee, you took my semi-sarcastic comment and then in response wrote two paragraphs of geek stuff that I didn't understand. :P  OH WELL maybe you can use it sometime in a different forum.


As little sense as this probably makes, I'm quite proud of my geekiness :D And the only other forum I go to already hates Macs with a passion, although most of the users' arguments (For anything, actually, not just Macs) are limited to general trolling like "XFD MACS SUCK SHIT" and "SUCK IT MACFAGS," so I doubt they'd bother reading any sort of intelligent response. If you're wondering why I go there, even though the users tend to be idiots a lot of the time, they also have a nice database of links and downloads that I find very useful. Think 4chan, but you can ignore the forum, and the site actually has useful stuff on it.



Dewgongeru said:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture039cc0.jpg
> 
> If it doesn't work, tell me.


So both of those random colored blocks are you? Cause both of them have a "me" with an arrow pointing to them :P


----------



## nyuu

the one with a dewgong over her head is dewgong.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

That would've been my first guess, but one can't be too sure with these sorts of things you know xD


----------



## Vyraura

dammit Dewgong, you told me you were a _green_ block.


----------



## #1 bro

Dewgongeru said:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture039cc0.jpg
> 
> If it doesn't work, tell me.


Uh... yeah, it doesn't really work, it won't let me see your face.


----------



## Old Catch

Dewgong, you are a very pretty pixel-esque block with a face scribbled on. Quite stunning, actually.


----------



## octobr

I know, I know.

But hey, these things happen.


For like. Thirty bucks.


----------



## nastypass

UNCLE VERNE WHY ARE YOU WEARING A FUNNY HAT  :c


----------



## Kinova

Verne's hat is groovy x3

First photo of me since last christmas or something. I hate cameras; this picture is a novelty item. I'm on the left.


----------



## octobr

Walker said:


> UNCLE VERNE WHY ARE YOU WEARING A FUNNY HAT  :c


THEY'LL BE ASKING WHY YOU'RE DOING A FUNNY WALK TOMORROW, TIMMY.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Kinova, you are really pretty~ I like your hair, it's marvelous. :D


----------



## Rwr4539

Reading a newspaper with the newspaper man is great.
Sometimes I have a _bit_ too much fun.


----------



## Vyraura

Rwr4539 said:


> Sometimes I have a _bit_ too much fun.


please sir, help me off the floor. my uncontrolled laughter incapacitates me.


----------



## Pikachu

To see my geeky pimply face, click right here.


----------



## Furiianda

Rwr! The newspaper guy, he's COOL... uh, the second photo is nice too (:
Pikachu you don't actually look that pimply. Just frowny ):


I was taking pictures of the hama bead evil heart! And I decided to grin like a maniac and take a picture of that, also.

I like my hat.


----------



## Pikachu

heh heh I took that picture with my camera phone. and yeah, I dont smile much in pictures.


----------



## coughsalot

clickI can't really find any of my pics right now, so that will do XD


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Aw, coughsalot, you're cute (And mildly creepy)!


----------



## Treechu

Its eating me. :C


----------



## Flazeah

Here are some photos from my holiday in Greece. :D

Me standing on the balcony of the apartment we stayed in.

On the steps of a square in Athens.

This is in the same square. I'm grinning at the pigeon I'm feeding with the grains we bought from someone there.

The pigeon's pose looks so cool in this. x3 I think it's landing on my head. Or maybe it's taking off, or just moving its wings.


----------



## Vyraura

Wow, greece is awesome. 

And you have the exact same pose in the first two... interesting. And the pidgeons are cool too.


----------



## Flazeah

I noticed that. xD The legs are slightly different, but yeah. I think I was impatient in the second one because I wanted to get to the pigeons. I don't actually put my hand on my hip that often.


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, I love that last one with the pigeon in such a cool pose X3
Greece is awesome.


----------



## Zeph

Vyraura said:


> Wow, greece is awesome.


Of course it is; they speak Greek there!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Aww, Flazeah, I love your pictures! <3 You look so pretty! 

Greece, ah, it sounds awesome. ^^

I hope you had a great time~ (Also, that one with the pigeon on your head.... priceless. XD)


----------



## Flora

ZC, you never cease to amuse me. :D

I love the pigeon one. :D


----------



## Old Catch

Flazeah, you look so pretty! I know everyone else said so, but still. Also, Greece! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Renteura

I got a crappy haircut. D:


----------



## Vyraura

grow a mullet D<
we need someone with a mullet here


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Vyraura said:


> we need someone with a mullet here


there is no place on earth in need of a mullet
none

none.


----------



## coughsalot

Closest you'll get to seeing the real me.

http://i36.tinypic.com/esuayw.gif


----------



## nyuu

So.. you're the white thing?


----------



## coughsalot

O.o Why did the white show up like that?


----------



## octobr

I was trying to take pictures of myself, like this, except violet kept gettin in the way.

She cuter than me!







Most of what I got is all yellow and stuff anywho. Like 







and this.


----------



## Daigonite

Apparently it's impossible to find me online anymore so here's the best thing I've got:





And I'm getting attacked by a chatot as well... Hmmm...


----------



## Harlequin

Some photos from last night:



















Oh Jesus I actually look terrible in these. I just realised. :|


----------



## Harlequin

and because of a comment somebody made a while ago: HARLE THROUGH THE AGES





































 [very shiny hair o.o]







And ending with the least recent:


----------



## octobr

You forgot one harle.


----------



## Harlequin

oh yes I am sorry, everyone check verne's post for that photo!


----------



## Aviculor

Vyraura said:


> grow a mullet D<
> we need someone with a mullet here


close enough?


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

My hair is blonde, but I have to be in the sun to show its sheen.

THAT IS NOT A PIMPLE ON THE RIGHT OF MY FACE.

Seriously.


----------



## Linzys

JEEPERS CREEPERS...ME IN A WWII JEEP. :B







That helmet was HUGE. D8


----------



## KMew

this is from awhile ago
me with boobs
aaand i just took this with the webcam

and that turned out really grainy. holy crap

well it looks like it but I do not have acne D:


;D


----------



## Dannichu

KMew said:


> me with boobs


XDD My first thought there was "You're _twelve_" before realizing you were a guy. 

That first pic is adorable~

I love Linzys' pic, too. You're all "Huur, I'm going to war now >D".


...I don't know.


----------



## octobr

I AM AWESOME!































OR I AM A PUFFERFISH.

ALSO I CAN DO THIS:







YOU CAN'T DO THAT CAN YOU







The moral of the story is that I got a haircut and it is super awesome.


----------



## Dannichu

Verne... the urge to squish your cheeks is so huge D:

Your hair is damn good, however.


----------



## Linzys

Dannichu said:


> I love Linzys' pic, too. You're all "Huur, I'm going to war now >D".
> 
> 
> ...I don't know.


Ish ma favorite hobby. :B


----------



## Vyraura

VERNE YOU WOMAN MAN 
GET OUT OF THE KITCHEN

Linzys you still scarily remind me of my younger cousin


----------



## Linzys

I try. :V


MY HAIRCUT OHMYGOD.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Highlights of my trip to America. :D

Hat of justice.

Sunset by the Grand Canyon. The views were amazing. :3

Found this in a laundrette. I threw in a quarter and proved that I am most definitely not skilled in the old school. Died on the first level. D:

My god Fruit Loops are sickening but delicious.

We ordered a cab from our hotel to San Francisco airport... and got this. It was really early in the morning, so I guess they just sent whatever was lying around.

We found this in New York. Sadly, no accompanying Batman.

Why do I fill my body with so much crap

And on a lighter note, cow bollocks.


----------



## Vyraura

what is it with going to america and corn dogs
seriously even I have experienced that 

I love the batmobile holy crap. 

Aaaand you should get your hair closer to one length, it could be awesomewin.


----------



## goldenquagsire

The sad thing is: I actually enjoyed the corn dog. D:

I'm working on the hair issue. Getting it cut on Wednesday - I pray that the guy does a good job on it.


----------



## Vyraura

Fat tastes good. Of course you loved it. And pics once it's cut.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Yes, Ma'am!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dear, goldenquagsire, you're so lucky~ I _live_ in America and I haven't even been to any of those places yet. D: 

It looks like it was a lot of fun though~ Also, you look great~ And yes, corndogs are sloppy disgusting greasy fats, but just so delicious.


----------



## Linzys

We used to have a limousine taxi (it even had the little 'TAXI' thing on top) in our town. XD It mysteriously disappeared about two years ago though. :B


----------



## Dannichu

I enjoyed goldenquagsire's pictures more than words can say XD

I especially liked the Froot Loops one for some reason.


----------



## goldenquagsire

_Unwashed Boy Eating Fruit Loops_ seems to be quite a popular picture. O_o


----------



## Linzys

http://s509.photobucket.com/albums/s336/SixEars/?action=view&current=lalala200.jpg

Me making a 'GRR!' face. I totally didn't think that my mom's friend actually took that picture XD I think it looks just like a movie screen shot.

EPIC DRAMA II! O:


----------



## .GoreTuzk

5 years old... meh
Wherever
Paintball : D

Say anything bad about my piercings and suffer.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Wow .GoreTuzk, you are very pretty~ :3 I really like your hair, it's a very nice shade of blond.


----------



## Strawberry

Me, looking like a big dork XD


----------



## Maron

Me!
(well, if I where a mangacharacter...)
Real me


----------



## Living Arrow

Wow, people are pretty good lookin! Keep up the beauty treatments, everyone! This is me (guy) drinking tea, but not eating cod. And this is me at my fave club (again, the guy)!


----------



## Dannichu

.GoreTuzk said:


> Paintball : D


...is that a left-side nose piercing I see? :D

Stawberry's hat _exudes _awesome.


----------



## Vyraura

Living Arrow said:


> And this is me at my fave club (again, the guy)!


Looks like you can see forever there, what's it look like?


Awesome people itt.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I call this one the Arylettdeathstare. X3 Why yes, this is what I usually look like in the early mornings~ But it wasn't early morning when I took it~


----------



## goldenquagsire

attn: vyraura

you were saying about a haircut?


----------



## Dannichu

Angry Arylett is angry o.o

And goldenquagsire's hair is all gone D:

And, uh, I found this fairly funny; my friend made it to show me that I should never complain when people confuse me with my sister. Very old and unflattering, but it makes its point X3
(I'm the one with the scars and black hair)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

X3 Yes, Danni, Angry Arylett is angry.

Also, goldenquagsire, you still look awesome~ With or without a haircut. :3

And I like your shirt, Danni. You look brilliant as always~ And wow, you guys DO look alike. O_O


----------



## Vyraura

goldenquagsire said:


> attn: vyraura
> 
> you were saying about a haircut?


oh hot _damn_

that's going to be so awesome when it gets back down to your shoulders, you'll need to go pillaging or something.


----------



## Tailsy

SHIT GUYS I WORKED OUT HOW MY WEBCAM WORKS.






HI GUYS
I HAVE A SHITTY PONYTAIL AND NOTHING TO DO.






Hmm. I appear to be... trapped in a rectangle. Oh well, better make the most of tha--






Christ my room is a shithole.
Hey I wonder wh--






AAAAAAAA THEY'RE COMING FOR ME FUCK NO DON'T HURT MEEEE






... Oh, it's a mug.






ARGH NICKY NO BAD NICKY --

okay I just wanted to show you my lefty mug. :[ but that was fun anyway.


----------



## Dannichu

I want your lefty mug so badly; that's awesome <3


----------



## octobr

Guys I rock so much I discovered hair gel.


----------



## Vyraura

inb4 elvis


----------



## Tailsy

Verne you are the coolest ned I've ever met.


----------



## octobr

I'm the coolest your-what-hurts?


----------



## Abwayax

whut


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Well since I've posted enough pictures of me looking pissed off, here's a change of pace: 

Muhahahaha! >D ;;Evilarylettplotting;;

Aw shucks!

Also, o_O, you're kinda cute. :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

willie wonka you really let yourself go


----------



## #1 bro

Number 100 said:


> whut


holy shit

that picture is AWESOME


----------



## octobr

Vlad man I knew I liked you.

Where the hell did you get a top hat. Need one bad.


----------



## Jack_the_White

Well there's my sig, but here is the original for that picture





Right now though, my hair is shorter cuz i was getting hot durring summer, I'd take a pic of that, but i dont feel like it.


----------



## cheesecake

Tailsy, you look awesome. With all of your funny faces and all.

And Jack the White nice hair!


----------



## ZimD

Jack the White has like the greatest hair ever.


----------



## Flazeah

Arylett, you look pretty. The evil expression is cool. x3


----------



## Jack_the_White

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Jack the White has like the greatest hair ever.


Thats usually after i wake up, if you all think it looks cool like that, i should stop combing my hair when i woke up.


----------



## Minish

Some holiday pictures from Germany~







Oh, and my dad:







Yes. Yes, he is insane.


----------



## Dannichu

There's a scary man coming at me with a tentpeg~ DX

IN SUMMARY:

Number 100 is old(er than I thought you were).
O.o is adorable. 
Crazy Arylett is crazy.
Strangy has the BEST HAT EVER. WANT. 
Jack the White looks very sleepy :3
And Cirrus looks one heck of a lot like a leaf. 

Tipsy Dannichu is giggly X3
Sober Dannichu is... weird.


----------



## goldenquagsire

@Cirrus: Germany is great isn't it? :3

Memo to self: keep Dannichu FAR away from my kids. O_o


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Dannichu said:


> Sober Dannichu is... weird.


You look like you can see forever in this picture :0


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Crazy Arylett is crazy~ X3 Oh Danni, you still think I'm certifiably insane, don't you~?

And thanks Flazeah. :3 I'm glad you think I'm pretty and that my crazy evil expression is cool~

Milkshake Cirrus - Yaaaay! X3 Your daddy is cool~ And you and your crazy leaf~ Leafety leaf Cirrus~ I love that picture~

Danni - Oh wow. X3 Sober Dannichu scares me, but I love the expression on your face. ;;Gigglefits;; And awww, giggly Danni is cute. :3


----------



## o_O

...I look so lame compared to everyone else D:


----------



## Abwayax

is it just me or am I the only one here with a beard?


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Number 100 said:


> is it just me or am I the only one here with a beard?






No, no you are not. Mine's not a very *large* beard, because very large beards often find themselves in my food (Or food finds itself in very large beards), but it is a beard nonetheless. Oh, and when it gets longer than it is in those pictures, I basically look like a hobo. I also look very very bad without the beard - Even more ugly than usual, believe it or not - so I can't really shave it off (Proof: Click Me. It's not much of a close-up, but it's the best I have).

Yes, I know I posted these pictures already. But whatever... With all the good looking people in this thread, we need to change it up with somebody a bit less attractive xD


----------



## nyuu

...Is that a dungeon siege shirt?


----------



## Rwr4539

Rage.
More rage.


----------



## Minish

*___* Dannichu is so beautiful~

And Angry Rwr and Angry Arylett are really scary. XD


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

NWT said:


> ...Is that a dungeon siege shirt?


Yes, yes it is. For the record, I've only ever played Dungeon Siege for five minutes. I won it playing UT2004, and I wear it as a trophy of my nerdiness.


----------



## Jack_the_White

XS-Nitrogen said:


> No, no you are not. Mine's not a very *large* beard, because very large beards often find themselves in my food (Or food finds itself in very large beards), but it is a beard nonetheless. Oh, and when it gets longer than it is in those pictures, I basically look like a hobo. I also look very very bad without the beard - Even more ugly than usual, believe it or not - so I can't really shave it off (Proof: Click Me. It's not much of a close-up, but it's the best I have).
> 
> Yes, I know I posted these pictures already. But whatever... With all the good looking people in this thread, we need to change it up with somebody a bit less attractive xD


Im actually considering growing a beard, I've already sorta started, I just need a bit on my chin a a little more on my upper lip


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Cirrus said:


> *___* Dannichu is so beautiful~
> 
> And Angry Rwr and Angry Arylett are really scary. XD


DD< But I want /THAT/ one. ;;Arylettdeathstarepoutface;;

X3 Scaaarylett~

Also, I know, I'm showing my ugly mug around here a lot, aren't I? But I've got this picture and trust me, YOU'LL BE SURPRISED. It looks NOTHING like me. It's a picture day photo, I straighted my hair, tried to be as girly as possible to please my mom. Turns out she hated it. Gah. D< But I'll show you guys:

Gasp. I can't believe it's Arylett!


----------



## Jack_the_White

Jack_the_White said:


> Well there's my sig, but here is the original for that picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now though, my hair is shorter cuz i was getting hot durring summer, I'd take a pic of that, but i dont feel like it.


Here is an up to date pic of my self taken yesterday.  





Yea, I look waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay different cuz when my hair is long, it looks darker, and i was sitting by a window.  But for those who were fans of my old hair, i am growing it back, and will NOT get a haircut for another year (unless i want to get trimmed a little)


----------



## Vyraura

your new haircut is awesome imo

before you looked like you were trying to be cool with greasy unwashed hair


----------



## nastypass

Well, it's spirit week in my school, so you know what that means: themed outfit days.  Today; crazy day. I completely forgot  but I think my improv was good enough.  (shirt's backwards btw)


In case you were wondering what's on the sign; only dumb people can read it, apparently. I can't tell what it says for the life of me, but it's what everyone else said!


----------



## nyuu

MY FOREHEAD: IT SAYS HI


----------



## octobr

Oh God nwt this is weird.

I had a dream the other day that you were this annoying kid I know from school and you look _just like him._ Except you have two eyebrows. Aaaah.


----------



## nyuu

luv you too verne~


----------



## Keltena

I play guitar! (yes, I know my thumb is in the wrong place Dx)

And tennis!

That's basically what I look like now, except the hair is a bit longer and the turquoise streak is brighter.


----------



## Dannichu

Salamander is very pretty. I love the streak in your hair :3

Are you a lefty?


----------



## Keltena

Whythankyou. And, no, I'm right-handed.


----------



## Jack_the_White

Jack_the_White said:


> Here is an up to date pic of my self taken yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I look waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay different cuz when my hair is long, it looks darker, and i was sitting by a window.  But for those who were fans of my old hair, i am growing it back, and will NOT get a haircut for another year (unless i want to get trimmed a little)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyBJm_eCQeM

More pre-haircut pics, all i have to say about the movie is that is my youtube user and that the first pic i posted on the thread is there...



Vyraura said:


> your new haircut is awesome imo
> 
> before you looked like you were trying to be cool with greasy unwashed hair


I hate short hair, cuz its too much of a habit to comb it down in the morning, i just gotta have long hair


----------



## Eevee

http://stuff.veekun.com/pixplz/melwedding/img_1352.jpg

this is pretty much the best photo of me ever

also sequel  http://stuff.veekun.com/pixplz/melwedding/img_1353.jpg


----------



## Vyraura

what ever happened to the shoe chair vee?




Jack_the_White said:


> i just gotta have long hair


you didn't have long hair
even for a guy


----------



## Furretsu

Salamander said:


> I play guitar! (yes, I know my thumb is in the wrong place Dx)
> 
> And tennis!
> 
> That's basically what I look like now, except the hair is a bit longer and the turquoise streak is brighter.


You're really pretty. :D And I mean that in the most non-stalkerish way possible... x_o


----------



## opaltiger

Eevee said:


> http://stuff.veekun.com/pixplz/melwedding/img_1352.jpg
> 
> this is pretty much the best photo of me ever
> 
> also sequel  http://stuff.veekun.com/pixplz/melwedding/img_1353.jpg


I love the look on your face in the first one. There's a wedding on and I imagine people are excited and you're staring off into the distance...


----------



## Desolater66

Who wants to see my ugly mug?


----------



## nyuu

REITERATING: my forehead is fucking huge
also this pond is very pretty.


Furretsu said:


> You're really pretty. :D And I mean that in the most non-stalkerish way possible... x_o


I don't think that's very stalkerish


----------



## Old Catch

NWT, you have awesome eyes! I just wanted to say that. Everyone else is very pretty or handsome too.


----------



## Ayame

Oh, yay, pretty people.
^_^
I'm not going to post my picture; I don't have anything important, and pedophiles shouldn't see my face.
I'm too young and cautious.
And commenting on someone's picture that wasn't in this thread- I saw Butterfree's picture today, though it wasn't like she sent it to me.
No, I'm not a stalker.
Everyone here looks cool.


----------



## Rwr4539

What can I say?


----------



## .GoreTuzk

I can't tell who's male and who's female around here >.< 4/5 of you seem androgyn to me ._. 

Here's the real me

Ugly
Bastard
!


----------



## Tailsy

ITT NOW EVERYONE SHOULD POST VIDEOS OF THEMSELVES INSTEAD!

LIKE THIS


----------



## Music Dragon

MUST OBEY TAILSY.

[link]


----------



## goldenquagsire

goddamnit

is there NO-ONE in sweden who ISN'T hot or cute or mansauce or whatever


----------



## Music Dragon

goldenquagsire said:


> goddamnit
> 
> is there NO-ONE in sweden who ISN'T hot or cute or mansauce or whatever


...Okaaay. So which one am I?


----------



## goldenquagsire

i'll give you three guesses. :3


----------



## Music Dragon

It's got to be mansauce. I mean, my old class voted me "Most Likely to Date a Guy", and gay people are always mansauce.


----------



## goldenquagsire

WHAT.




nu-uh. i know cute gays.





well okay you fall under "mansauce".


BUT MY POINT STILL STANDS.


----------



## Music Dragon

I was totally serious, you know. I've never seen a cute gay in my life. And by the way, "twink" is a WoW term and nothing else!


----------



## Tailsy

Oh MD you mansauce you.

Can we like
officially call you that :D


----------



## Music Dragon

_(Okay, this is it. Act like you don't care. Act cool.)_



Tailsy said:


> Oh MD you mansauce you.
> 
> Can we like
> officially call you that :D


Uh, whatever. *wrist flick*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

hurr durr


----------



## goldenquagsire

also

vp's lj is almost like a taller, femaler version of a guy in my year.

you two have EXACTLY THE SAME KICKASS ACCENT.


----------



## octobr

Aw tailsy you're like a puppy. It's not conveyed well in still photos.


----------



## cheesecake

Vlad
you're awesome
nice french firefighter outfit too


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

My accent is not nearly British enough and this makes me cry myself to sleep at night


----------



## Tailsy

Music Dragon said:


> _(Okay, this is it. Act like you don't care. Act cool.)_
> 
> 
> Uh, whatever. *wrist flick*


-watches it fly across the room.-

You might wanna go get that back...


----------



## Zeph

Must... obey... Tailsy...

Sleepycastform.


----------



## .GoreTuzk

All hail crappy webcam quality >_<

http://i34.tinypic.com/28i5noz.png
http://i38.tinypic.com/1239ljm.png

Make luv to the camera :'D


----------



## Terry. T.

Castform, not sleepy...

Me with a grin!





Me angry!






I look cool!


----------



## Music Dragon

You know, Terry, your appearance goes hand-in-hand with your personality.


----------



## CNiall

Music Dragon said:


> You know, Terry, your appearance goes hand-in-hand with your personality.


I was just thinking that he looked more than a bit demonic.


----------



## Music Dragon

CNiall said:


> I was just thinking that he looked more than a bit demonic.


Hmm... Demonic isn't the right word. I don't even think I know what the right word is - and even if I did, saying it might constitute flaming.


----------



## octobr

Music Dragon said:


> Hmm... Demonic isn't the right word. I don't even think I know what the right word is - and even if I did, saying it might constitute flaming.


Autistic?

Just a guess, you know?


----------



## Terry. T.

...HOW DID YOU KNOW I WAS AUTISTIC!?

Wow, you think I look cool?


----------



## Harlequin

Verne's magic. He's able to see *completely hidden and secret things*.


----------



## Zeph

Terry. T. said:


> Wow, you think I look cool?


No-one said that.


----------



## Music Dragon

Terry. T. said:


> Wow, you think I look cool?


I guess some people hear what they want to hear?


----------



## Rwr4539

Music Dragon said:


> I guess some people hear what they want to hear?


I'm pretty sure you can't hear posts but instead see them.
So really, he's just seeing what he wants to see. :P


----------



## Capitain Jay

beware the bumfluff beard
don't let the children near the strange man

in retrospect the bathroom wasn't really the best place to take pictures when with the light on the wall was (almost) the same colour as my skin


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I truly am an idiot. Truly.


----------



## Spoon

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I truly am an idiot. Truly.


 ; ; Nuu, I find it immensely amusing, not because you're making a fool of yourself. I found it amusing because this is the sort of stuff my RL friends (and I) would do. 

 Uh, I guess I'll post a SpoonPicture!

 SpoonPicture!


----------



## ultraviolet

Spoon, you are ridiculous, but in a cute way. xD


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, lol @ Arylett's video X3

Spoonpicture! I don't think I've seen one before! Hehe, UV summed it up quite well~ 
Weirdly enough, you kinda remind me of the same friend Flazeah reaminds me of. 

...I made my friends cosplay me. With hats! :D 
(Not a good picture for anybody, but it has rainbows and stuff~)


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Don't really feel like hunting around for pictures or anything, so I'll obey Tailsy...

Ignore the fact that it's a five minute mini movie.

I'm the one with a suitcoat and jeans.

And tie.

Also, XD Arylett, that video was awesome.


----------



## Keltena

I managed to not act shy for one whole minute! Go me!


----------



## Capitain Jay

excuse the crappy lighting my room is retarded
also excuse the beginning because I wanted something epic and it just didn't happen
aand also excuse the end because it just doesn't make my leg seem hairy enough

everything went wrong in that video

why did I decide to do it


----------



## Flazeah

You make me laugh, Arylett. :D I like the video.

I went outside to try to take a decent picture of me with my rabbit, and I sort of failed, so I took some pictures of me. I'm wearing a new scarf. x3 I have three new scarves. They're so comfortable.

I'm sitting in the rabbit's run here.
This is a strange expression. And here's the side of my face. Or, well, a side.
Aand here's another photo.



Dannichu said:


> Weirdly enough, you kinda remind me of the same friend Flazeah reaminds me of.


I'm curious to see what this friend looks like. And nice picture, Dannichu! And Spoon. :D


----------



## Terry. T.

YOWCH! After my bike crash today.


----------



## ultraviolet

/epicfail


----------



## nyuu

HEY GUYS


----------



## Rwr4539

NWT said:


> HEY GUYS


I mistook you for a girl for one moment.


----------



## nyuu

It happens


----------



## Abwayax

as ugly as ever


----------



## Mewtwo

I'll find a picture of me later, but...  
This is what I get when googling my name.


----------



## Eevee

opaltiger said:


> I love the look on your face in the first one. There's a wedding on and I imagine people are excited and you're staring off into the distance...


you will be happy to know I have now cropped all the unimportant people (i.e. not me) out of the original photo to make it 20x better


----------



## nyuu

Eevee said:


> you will be happy to know I have now cropped all the unimportant people (i.e. not me) out of the original photo to make it 20x better


I came.

LET'S TALK ABOUT ME


----------



## opaltiger

It's tiny, I just want to prove that I am, in fact, a girl:


----------



## Music Dragon

opaltiger said:


> It's tiny, I just want to prove that I am, in fact, a girl:


Yes. So uh, hey, uh, would you like to, I dunno, have dinner with me sometime? Like, if you're not really busy, I mean...


----------



## goldenquagsire

Back off MD, he's MINE.

*growls*


----------



## opaltiger

opaltiger said:


> It's tiny, I just want to prove that I am, in fact, a girl:


disclaimer: this is slightly old and I should, perhaps, have said "prove that I was, in fact, a girl".

eta: whoops, I missed the edit button. oh well quote works too.


----------



## Music Dragon

goldenquagsire said:


> Back off MD, he's MINE.
> 
> *growls*


I guess the only way to settle this is by arm wrestling.


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> It's tiny, I just want to prove that I am, in fact, a girl:


opal
can I have your hair plz ;; it looks so much nicer than mine


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

yay state meet was fun hot guys in speedos :3
obligatory pic of team
i'm second from the left


----------



## Vyraura

opaltiger said:


> It's tiny, I just want to prove that I am, in fact, a girl:


hello there katy perry


----------



## Mewtwo

This is me and mah sister a couple years ago petting a tiger.





And I am the taller one. I will get a more recent(and closer up) pic soon.

EDIT: Eww crappy lighting and this is the most recent pic I could find and it is still kindof old. I'll take a better one sooner or later and show you. Mah hair is frizzy but when combed it is bootiful!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Mewtwo is adorable. =3

Oh and I went to a dance just tonight, so I have quite a few more pictures of me to show you. Aaah, you must all be tired of looking at my Uglyarylettface~

My outfit for the night. And why yes, I do look quite depressed~

Queen Arylett of Arylettopia in all of her Queenly Glory atop her Royal Throne. Why yes, she does look creepy~

Still on my throne and still making odd facial expressions~

Arylettsmiles, OH MY GOD.

Me coming at my friend and trying to tell her the PROPER way to take a picture. Somehow it looks like dancing. 

My friend made me do that pose. X3


----------



## Flazeah

Haha, the giant card looks cool. And you look nice, Arylett! Your dress is neat, and your odd facial expressons are awesome, and so is your smiling face. :D


----------



## opaltiger

Right-to-left: me, my sister (who wanted to be edited out, but I overruled her) and Amanda Fucking Palmer (who puts on the most amazing live show ever).

Yeah it's not the best quality but who cares.


----------



## Eclipse

Harharhar.
After about a year, I actually took my picture.
fdaskljrwekp I hate my bushy hair D:


----------



## Rwr4539

Eclipse you look cute.
SNOWBATHING!
Can't forget my back.
And a haircut.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

AND NOW

THE MOMENT YOU HAVE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR

SOME IF NOT ALL

KAI BEHIND THE AVATAR






'Insert record stopping here'





And profits have gone up by 20% over the last year...





In costume





COME ON MY CHUMS TO THE ETERNAL DEPTHS OF HELL!


----------



## Zeph

PICTURE PICTURE
WITHOUT GLASSES because apparently I look better without them.
Excuse the terrible quality.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oooh Kai, you're... _cute_. Oh yes, very good looking. I love your hair~! <3


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oooh Kai, you're... _cute_. Oh yes, very good looking. I love your hair~! <3


agreed
though in the first picture you look kind of drunk

edit: you also look really good in the mask


----------



## xkze

lololol


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oooh Kai, you're... _cute_. Oh yes, very good looking. I love your hair~! <3





EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> agreed
> though in the first picture you look kind of drunk


Aww, thank you so much. :3
And many people say that I look stoned all the time but it is not my fault! My eyes have bags, and my face is pale, OK! It does not mean that I am stoned.

I'm used to this now so I don't blame you.


----------



## Flazeah

Aw, why do you hate you hair, Eclipse? It's lovely. You look nice with and without the glasses, Castform. And Xikaze, your shirt is so cool. :D


----------



## CNiall

Kai said:


> And many people say that I look stoned all the time but it is not my fault! My eyes have bags, and my face is pale, OK! It does not mean that I am stoned.


It's more the eyes themselves that make you look stoned. :\


----------



## octobr

OBLIGATORY HALLOWEEN POST

Rocked tonight, yeah.

me having finished costume

me with makeup

more of me, I'm important

wif both! Of course things are faded, was end of the night.

Me and my friend Jim! She cool.

Allison who is awesome... she was an airbender, duh.

Nikki is adorable.

Really seriously.

Randi is ... nice... but also

a sparkly slut. (CAUTION! CHESTICLES! No, really!)

The whole group. Two boys are Jim's brother and a random tag-along friend of Randi's, who was Roxas, sorta.


So yeah. I totally went out technically shoeless (I had old ballet shoes and another layer of socks under the black socks, but ow ow ow.) and by the end of the night those socks had giant rips in 'em. It was really fun.


----------



## Terry. T.

Excuse the sprites (It's my trainer card)


----------



## goldenquagsire

holland was /fun/. bitter winds, shite food and waffles ftw.

me on a beach freezing my balls off

okay this is not holland, this is belgium. which is just as cool. bruges, to be specific.

anyone who's seen the film In Bruges (and high five if you have, because it's a VERY good film) will recognise this building. :3

aaaaaand an attempt at a new hair style. y/n?


----------



## opaltiger

> holland was /fun/. bitter winds, shite food and waffles ftw.


wait what were we in dutchland at the same time >:(


----------



## nyuu

goldenquagsire said:


> anyone who's seen the film In Bruges (and high five if you have, because it's a VERY good film) will recognise this building. :3


yupyup, In Bruges was fantastic.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> wait what were we in dutchland at the same time >:(


wuh really?

kewl.



the food really is disgusting, no? at least their language is so kickass, it more than makes up for it.


----------



## opaltiger

> wuh really?
> 
> kewl.


what city were you in?



> the food really is disgusting, no? at least their language is so kickass, it more than makes up for it.


the sinterklaas sweets are fantastic, but I don't think I have ever dared sample Dutch cuisine.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> what city were you in?


my parents hate cities

we were staying on the north sea coast in a place called Zeeland, far removed from any town bigger than lewisham D:

nearest city? middleburg (middelburg?)



> the sinterklaas sweets are fantastic, but I don't think I have ever dared sample Dutch cuisine.


also kroketts!


----------



## opaltiger

> my parents hate cities


but

but

_Amsterdam._

_what_


----------



## goldenquagsire

> but
> 
> but
> 
> Amsterdam.
> 
> what


yeah i don't get it either

i think they're trying to be eco-nerds by "getting in touch with nature" or something


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

> the food really is disgusting, no?


what you talkin bout, we have awesome chips and crockett (chips are better only in Belgium, obviously). Bram Ladage is so bad for your health but it tastes so good uggnh


----------



## opaltiger

omg Belgian chips <3


----------



## Terry. T.

Any crit on me?


----------



## Music Dragon

Terry. T. said:


> Any crit on me?


Yes, well... I find it surprisingly difficult to come up with constructive critique.


----------



## nyuu

Dammit people why aren't you talking about the Belfry of Bruges?


----------



## goldenquagsire

> what you talkin bout, we have awesome chips and crockett (chips are better only in Belgium, obviously). Bram Ladage is so bad for your health but it tastes so good uggnh


nono

i make a distinction between "sugary, salty but teeth-rottingly tasty shit" and "high cuisine".

you guys pwn at the former, and suck dick at the latter. D:



> Dammit people why aren't you talking about the Belfry of Bruges?


when i was there, i tried to convince my parents to take a picture of me lying on the floor outside splattered in ketchup, but they said no. ):


----------



## Terry. T.

...I'll post another pic when I find one...


----------



## Elfin

Mewtwo said:


>


Wow. Just, wow.
Would it be weird if I said my first thought after seeing this was "OMIGOSH SHE'S ADORABLE!!", because it was. It may just be that particular picture or something.. :sweatdrop:
I probably won't actually ever post a picture because my mom (looking over my shoulder. A lot. Creepy.) thinks everyone on this site is planning to track me down and kidnap me based on the facts I'm female, go to school and own a computer (gasp). Overprotective much? That, and I'm butt-ugly. And have _great_ self esteem. :D Mewtwo, you look suspiciously like one of my younger cousins..


----------



## Old Catch

Evoli said:


> Wow. Just, wow.
> Would it be weird if I said my first thought after seeing this was "OMIGOSH SHE'S ADORABLE!!", because it was. It may just be that particular picture or something.. :sweatdrop:
> I probably won't actually ever post a picture because my mom (looking over my shoulder. A lot. Creepy.) thinks everyone on this site is planning to track me down and kidnap me based on the facts I'm female, go to school and own a computer (gasp). Overprotective much? That, and I'm butt-ugly. And have _great_ self esteem. :D Mewtwo, you look suspiciously like one of my younger cousins..


How did she know? I've been so careful. O.O; My parents are the same way - though I'll probably post if a camera floats my way when I'm decent-looking.


----------



## Jester

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/goldenmoss/?action=view&current=100_3400.jpg

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/goldenmoss/?action=view&current=100_3403.jpg

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/goldenmoss/?action=view&current=100_3408.jpg

Halloween came late this year "_"


----------



## Elfin

BiPolarBear said:


> How did she know? I've been so careful. O.O; My parents are the same way - though I'll probably post if a camera floats my way when I'm decent-looking.


This is what _always_ happens. 
Me: *typing an RPG post*
Mom: What'cha doing?
Me: Uh...
Mom: What? Are you talking to people you don't know? That's dangerous a-
Me: I'm writing. A story. About Pokemon.
Mom: Okay, I just worry about your safety blah blah blah..
 Or occasionally she just yells at me. It's worth it. Boy, am I addicted to this site. ^^;
And Mewtwo continues to be adorable.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Midnight looks like someone who would go to my school, oddly. Hmm...

Oh and thanks Flazeah~! I'm glad you like my crazyQueenpictures~ 

And I have ANOTHER Sillyarylettvideo. Oh dear me, I just don't stop being an IDIOT!


----------



## Jester

Not sure wether to take that as an insult or a complement...

And may i say... What the hell is that video?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Why does everything have to be an insult? It wasn't~ I simply said you looked like someone who would go to my school. I look like someone who would go to my school, since I go there, so... wouldn't I be insulting myself? Exactly~

That video is Arylettidiocy. But it's fun~


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Mewtwo said:


>


Wow you looks like a small reporter person.

@Arylett - Lol, at 2:10 your voice was remniscent of that of a sheep.


----------



## Flazeah

The rest of my hair is long; you just can't really see it very well in this picture.


----------



## Jester

Flaze brought smexy back ._.


----------



## Minish

*latches onto the prettiness of Flazeah* *___*

Hoorah, I have pictures from my Remembrance Day parade. XD

By the way, these are a few of the only half-decent pictures. There were lots of me looking at my feet while marching and muttering LEFT, LEFT, LEFT RIGHT LEFT under my breath furiously, me looking like I'm drunk in the sunlight or me messing up the marching at the start. XDD But heyyy, I had two weeks less practice time than the others. D:

Cirrus doing it right. I'm the only girl in this shot. XD Because I'm taller than nearly all eight of the other girls who joined with me, I got flung in the middle of people who are all boys, have had lots of experience and did it all right. D:

Cirrus thanking Ma'am for doing Cirrus' hair for her Note: This is why I shouldn't smile, I look like a dork. XD Also, haha Sergeant Beaumont behind me looks like he's got a bald spot. XDD

And that beret is _awesome_, I'm glad it turned out alright. xD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Those clothes are pretty cool, Cirrus. Nice berets.

Anyway I'm sure you all wanted to see more of me: Super-London Vlad! With Vlad's beret put on all shittily!


----------



## Scout

Cirrus said:


> Cirrus doing it right.


Oh... You quite womanly in that picture, neat clothes and good body posture.



> Cirrus thanking Ma'am for doing Cirrus' hair for her


Nice hair.. I like your smile. I don't think you look dorky. It makes you look cute. XD

I'll post decent pictures later.


----------



## Dannichu

Cirrus said:


> Cirrus thanking Ma'am for doing Cirrus' hair for her





Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Those clothes are pretty cool, Cirrus. Nice berets.
> 
> Anyway I'm sure you all wanted to see more of me: Super-London Vlad! With Vlad's beret put on all shittily!


Woah it's like "berets and poppies club" here or something. 
You both look very swish :3 Cirrus moreso, but she spent hours getting ready so.
I know where you are in that picture Strangy~ A friend of mine lives just nearby and I always nearly get run over on that crossing because I can never be bothered for the light to go green XD


----------



## Zuu

so i would pretty much eat a few babies in order to meet with kai, because he looks like my kinda guy (the long-haired, why the hell does everyone say we look high?! kinda guy).


----------



## opaltiger

> I know where you are in that picture Strangy~


It's not too hard figuring it out, with the British Museum in the background. There is a very nice Thai restaurant right around the corner, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh my God Cirry, you are beautiful~

No seriously, you are! You look really pretty in that outfit. And I've expressed my thoughts about the COOL HAT! Cirrus doing it right. X3 I love your outfit, it's so awesomenocity.

And Flazeah, wow! You are very pretty. I like your hair, it's nice.


----------



## Scout

Here's me in my room.

I used to dislike that room wallpaper.. I like it now.


----------



## Flazeah

Cirrus, you look wonderful. I love the beret, and your hair looks really amazing. :3 Also, you really do look... mature. In that awesome "Cirrus doing it right" picture.

 And thanks, you people who've complimented me - strange people. No, not really. xD

 Seriously, berets are neat. Yours too, Strangy. I'd get one, but it probably wouldn't suit me or something. Meh.


----------



## nyuu

Berets _ARE_ neat.


----------



## Rwr4539

I'm so horny.


----------



## xkze

@_@
never going to forget that man
never going to forget that


----------



## Terry. T.

I'm up front, mum and dad are at back. It's at the Guiness Storehouse in Dublin.


----------



## Jester

Rwr4539 said:


> I'm so horny.


Related videos: Lesbians and other porn.


----------



## o_O

Rwr4539 said:


> I'm so horny.
> 
> 
> Midnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Related videos: Lesbians and other porn.
Click to expand...

XD I lol'd when I saw the related videos.
And that was weird O_O


----------



## Eevee

what the fuck glasses


----------



## goldenquagsire

shirt is w1n


----------



## opaltiger

Eevee said:


> what the fuck glasses


what is this I can't see anything give us a close up of the glasses :(


----------



## nastypass

In which I want Strangy's beret.


----------



## Eevee

opaltiger said:


> what is this I can't see anything give us a close up of the glasses :(


it was dark and flash ruined it all ok

it gets dark at like 2 goddamn  >:(


----------



## see ya

This is me, feeling the coolest I've felt in years. Never mind that silly hobo to the right.


----------



## Terry. T.

^Agreed.

(You look quite nice)


----------



## see ya

Terry. T. said:


> ^Agreed.
> 
> (You look quite nice)


Aww, shucks. :D


----------



## Dannichu

Your shirt is absolutely awesome :D
And sombreros are too school for school.


----------



## Scout

Woooo` 
I went out to the mall this weekend. Feels great to get out!!!

Here's me in my room with the new clothes. Disregard the fluffy pillow. :3
Here's me in the bathroom just today.

I wear the beanie inside out for the green inside to show outside. XD
Yup, it has an alligatah on it` 
The orange and dark blue jacket is awesome, I love the color orange now. Plus, I needed to buy these clothes for the play in my language arts class and holiday break coming up. Wish I bought sunglasses. DX


----------



## voltianqueen

GRRRR!


----------



## Funfunland

Terry. T. said:


> I'm up front, mum and dad are at back. It's at the Guiness Storehouse in Dublin.


I always thought you looked like that. O_o
I'm still trying to find my picture on my mom's blog.
Edit: I found my 12th birthday picture. Must have been warm then. By the way, I don't really look much different now. Just imagine me with no pimples and a few inches taller.
I STAB KAKES ON BIRFDAYS! MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## see ya

Thank ye very kindly, Dannichu. :3

I really wish it hadn't belonged to a Mexican restaurant, because I'd totally wear that thing everywhere.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

>


Come on, everyone, say it with me!
*DAAAAAAWWWW!*

If I have a recent pic that I didn't FAIL at taking, I might post it...


----------



## Abwayax

me, clean shaven

as if you want to see it


----------



## octobr

At the Phoenix, AZ zoo's petting zoo. The one dying of joy is Angler. I was petting him for a while and while someone was going to take a picture for me Diana, the black one, came over too. I dunno if she was jealous or was looking to see if I had a map -- she could sniff out maps anywhere, she would stick her nose into back pockets to take 'em.

I was a damn goat pimp. I would kneel down and three would walk over to me. LET THE CHILDREN COME!

Angler and I were buddies though. I was cracking up the handlers because every time I pet him he would twist his head back like a dog kicking its leg. 







Grammers made friends too.







Also, goats are dirty thieves.







They unzipped this poor woman's backpack and started taking money out of it. I had to save her cash.


----------



## Sbamber

Ahh, whatever, I'll show these lovly members my face
xD
^ There!


Jk
Me dressed up, and getting ready for a school project
Me goofing off on the last day of school


----------



## Adnan

picture too big

Phailed attempt of having a emo hairstyle D;

And that's not my room lolz. That's my mum's room, I had to use it because my room doesn't have a mirror :0

.-:Collocus:-.


----------



## Sbamber

Adnan said:


> picture too big
> 
> Phailed attempt of having a emo hairstyle D;
> 
> And that's not my room lolz. That's my mum's room, I had to use it because my room doesn't have a mirror :0
> 
> .-:Collocus:-.


Haha, phail at Emo style.
You want emo style? Grow hair really long, cut back about what you have now, and mess it all up, then have long bangs... EMO FTW!


----------



## xkze

sorry, I don't think you'll ever get your hair to the point where it can cut itself


----------



## Vyraura

On the same note, I wish my lawn was emo :(


----------



## #1 bro

Sbamber said:


> Ahh, whatever, I'll show these lovly members my face
> xD
> ^ There!
> 
> 
> Jk
> Me dressed up, and getting ready for a school project
> Me goofing off on the last day of school


haha wow you seem like a total Kid Awesome judging by your appearance


----------



## Harlequin

k, debated over posting this but uh if you're sensitive to idk EROTIC NIGHTMARES then look away or something.




















k that's all for now folks

GUESS WHO I AM


----------



## nyuu

a sweet transvestite from transsexual Transylvania~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Harlequin said:


> k, debated over posting this but uh if you're sensitive to idk EROTIC NIGHTMARES then look away or something.
> 
> *awesomeness*
> 
> k that's all for now folks
> 
> GUESS WHO I AM


i love you, Harle dr. frank-en-furter.

thread needs more men in stockings/garter belts/brassiers.


----------



## Harlequin

I KNOW right. This thread is _suffering_ from a lack of Rocky Horror-related pictures. That entire night was one loooong night of erotic nightmare. I did the Time Warp. Again. Again. Oh, and _again_.

(I asked the DJ to play the Time Warp like twice, then another person asked, then for some reason he played it twice more.)


----------



## Thorne

JESUS CHRIST IT'S ME!
And yes, that's a kitty jar in the background.
And that forum on the background is the best forum ever.


----------



## nyuu

one
two
Just took a shower. Am I always so expressionless?


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

Because gates are just SO hot!


----------



## Alexi

Yay hot gates.

Diggin' the boots.

And VPLJ, I know this is like a month late, but your latest posted pic is cute :3


----------



## Tailsy

PIMPGATE.

in other news, my necklace is cute. :D


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

Tailsy said:


> PIMPGATE.
> 
> in other news, my necklace is cute. :D


With lips like that you can pimp me all that you want


----------



## Tarvos

taken this summer, both shit, I know, deal with it

I am not a looker folks



opaltiger said:


> wait what were we in dutchland at the same time >:(


Yeah.

You should have told me too, I managed to meet up with opal in Rotterdam


----------



## nyuu

Oooo, Sonata Arctica shirt


----------



## Tarvos

i have a sonata arctica t-shirt sweater and longsleeve :sunglasses:

aaaand i wear too much band stuff but yeah


----------



## Zuu

I wear band shirts like, 60% of the time. And the other 40% consists of video game shirts.

I'm such a geek.


----------



## Tarvos

I wear them 90% of the time. Usually band hoodies over them.

Only time I don't is when I am wearing a shirt or something. And then if it's a shirt with long sleeves I am bound to wear a... band t-shirt under it.


----------



## Tarvos

This is me looking weird drinking a bottle of water at a restaurant. We were eating at a cool pasta fastfood company (hence the boxes). This was taken in Amsterdam.







This is me on the goddamn train, waving at ya. Yeah there's a chick to the left. This is taken in the train cos we went to a Funeral for a Friend gig.

more pictures of others tbp plzkthx


----------



## Zuu

Watershed I wanna come see you in Amsterdam in order to 1) see one of the best countries ever and 2) steal that Opeth jacket.


----------



## #1 bro

Watershed I've always wondered what you look like, and NOW I KNOW. 

I always imagined you as having really long, black hair but indeed, it seems I was wrong.


----------



## see ya

Guess who I am and you get a cookie.


----------



## Zuu

Skymin? :O


----------



## see ya

Dezzuu said:


> Skymin? :O


Hey, you're right! Here's your cookiWAIT A MINUTE! Very sneaky, sis. >:3


----------



## Tarvos

Dezzuu said:


> Watershed I wanna come see you in Amsterdam in order to 1) see one of the best countries ever and 2) steal that Opeth jacket.


I don't actually live there... the gig just was there XD


----------



## Zuu

! you're still in the netherlands though right ;-;


----------



## opaltiger

yes

he lives in pigmaker


----------



## Zuu

what

what the hell is pigmaker


----------



## Tarvos

makes pigs

it's an inside joke I'm not in on


----------



## Zuu

cool me neither


----------



## opaltiger

oh wait was it pijnacker


----------



## Tarvos

opaltiger said:


> oh wait was it pijnacker


opal I only said I wasn't in on the joke to cover up for you saying that


----------



## opaltiger

now I have _outed you_


----------



## Tarvos

its not like anyone can find it on the goddamn map


----------



## nyuu

scandalous!


----------



## Tarvos

yeah

my true nature has been revealed


----------



## opaltiger

Watershed said:


> its not like anyone can find it on the goddamn map


Thank god for search functions.


----------



## Tarvos

oh damn you

now you can stalk me

oh wait you already did


----------



## Zuu

ITT: lover's quarrel and no pictures


----------



## Tarvos

opal did we actually take pictures that one time at the zoo

'cause we have pictures of us from february 2007


----------



## nyuu

"that one time at the zoo"
ambiguous wording is amusing


----------



## Zuu

was that a euphemism for homosexual intercourse? :/

god frowns upon it


----------



## Tarvos

no you see opal and I have met more than once


----------



## opaltiger

> opal did we actually take pictures that one time at the zoo


well

it would have helped had there been a camera


----------



## GorMcCobb

My profile picture is me. But I'm wearing some head gear so you can hardly tell it's me. lol


----------



## Shiranui

1: it's old.
2: shut up i like my hair D:
3: i'm normally happier-looking


----------



## Tarvos

opaltiger said:


> well
> 
> it would have helped had there been a camera


yeah I don't own one unfortunately :(


----------



## Zuu

Shiranui said:


> 1: it's old.
> 2: shut up i like my hair D:
> 3: i'm normally happier-looking


OH GOD I NEVER THOUGHT THE DAY WOULD COME

_emos are invading tcod_

just kidding rag <3


----------



## Zhorken

I took this by accident; I was combing my hair to prepare to _actually_ take one, but it looks okay even if I'm a bit fried and my hair is a bit frizzy.  It's probably better than anything I'd've taken in the first 25 shots, so I'll just go with it.

Eevee says I am cute~

EDIT: Somewhat relatedly, this is the space I work in as photographed earlier today.  It is always about that tidy.  The streak trailing from the cube is just a weird reflection of some sort.  :B


----------



## see ya

Zhorken said:


> EDIT: Somewhat relatedly, this is the space I work in as photographed earlier today.  It is always about that tidy.  The streak trailing from the cube is just a weird reflection of some sort.  :B


...Is that 2112 on your desk? <3


----------



## Zhorken

Yes it is oh man~  <3   A Farewell to Kings is also visible.


----------



## see ya

Indeed it is. Yay Rush. :D


----------



## goldenquagsire

Yay Christmas prezzies~

BADASS COAT

BADASS COAT w/ awesome lens flare thing

TV w/ SSBB (thank you grandpa :D)

Various epic presents

Grandma gave me this. It's a plaster cast from an actual Eygptian tomb. True story. :D


----------



## Tarvos

Zhorken likes 2112?

Fuck yes, dude. Rush rule.


----------



## Alexi

goldenquagsire, you have made me a jealous man.


----------



## nyuu

hey goldenquagsire
yeah you
gimme yer coat


----------



## goldenquagsire

no

because i conceal four katanas, three AK-47s and a polar bear in heat under it :3


----------



## Vyraura

goldenquagsire said:


> no
> 
> because i conceal four katanas, three AK-47s and a polar bear in heat under it :3


damn

my butt hurts just thinking about that

well i'll just give you mercury and loot the body then.


----------



## Almost Eric

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l336/timmicita/S7300050.jpg

I spy an Eric :o


----------



## nyuu

I like your coat and scarf.


----------



## Vyraura

Almost Eric said:


> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l336/timmicita/S7300050.jpg
> 
> I spy an Eric :o


I just _knew_ you were a black woman with a cool hat. Damn.


----------



## Almost Eric

Vyraura said:


> I just _knew_ you were a black woman with a cool hat. Damn.


Black women with cool hats = *thumbs up*


----------



## Jack_the_White

Man, its been a while since i posted an up to date pic of my self, here's my casual pose.   






And here's my crazy american pose.  






And hes just me.


----------



## Mirry

Dunno if I've posted any pictures of myself in this topic yet but I can't be bothered to look through all the pages to find out, so. :P






Older picture where I have long hair






Newer picture with different hair. I'm wearing my work uniform minus an apron so it's not like I go around dressed like that normally or something. :P Kind of miss the long hair though tbh.


----------



## Shiranui

your eyes

they are very pretty

D: <3


----------



## BCM

Mirry's pretty.

This is me from about a year ago, don't have anything newer.
My hair now is about the same length but black.


----------



## Mirry

Thanks... ^^;;


----------



## Music Dragon

Humm! You look a bit familiar, Mirry. I have a friend who also resembles a cat.


----------



## Mirry

Music Dragon said:


> Humm! You look a bit familiar, Mirry. I have a friend who also resembles a cat.


Are you implying that I resemble a cat? XD


----------



## Music Dragon

Mirry said:


> Are you implying that I resemble a cat? XD


It's the eyes.


----------



## Mirry

Hm... never really thought of that myself although I suppose they are... green? My cat has green eyes at least. :P


----------



## Music Dragon

Mirry said:


> Hm... never really thought of that myself although I suppose they are... green? My cat has green eyes at least. :P


Yeah, but it's not just that they're green, you know? I mean, they're like, you look at them and it's like, it's a cat staring back at you, you know what I mean? Yeah? No?


----------



## Mirry

Not quite but it's an interesting theory, I'll give you that. ;)


----------



## Sylph

This, I'm afraid, is me.


----------



## Tarvos

The long hair is a damn sight prettier on you, Mirry.


----------



## Zhorken

Mirry said:


> http://photos-d.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v1728/220/52/767507669/n767507669_1153547_95.jpg
> Newer picture with different hair.


...It looks like you're in 1985.  o.o  That's absolutely amazing.  Also I agree with Altmer; the long hair looked a lot better.


----------



## s k

http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/3499/011109124900li1.jpg

Taken with my phone because I lack camera atm.


----------



## Daigonite

My 2008 cosplay at Youmacon 2008. I finished my last cosplay today, and I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## xkze

I didn't know Sarah Palin liked Mudkips!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Zhorken said:


> ...It looks like you're in 1985.  o.o  That's absolutely amazing.  Also I agree with Altmer; the long hair looked a lot better.


0.0 I think the short hair looks a lot cuter.

Anyways; more marching pics!:


Poor me; I look so exhausted!


----------



## Tailsy

I'm so hip, I can't see.


----------



## Zuu

You're so hip you wear pasta on your clothes!


----------



## opaltiger

your eyebrows look like they want to run away


----------



## Tarvos

awesome picture


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> your eyebrows look like they want to run away


I wish they would, to be honest. They hate me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

So I got a haircut, whoo~ And since I decided you guys haven't seen enough of my horrible face, here's some more pictures:

Haircut whooo~

Without glasses.

If it doesn't look THAT short, here's what it looked like before.


----------



## Tailsy

Arylett has lovely hair ;~; I want it!


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy you want _everyone's_ hair, don't you


----------



## Tarvos

i want a strand of tailsy's hair so that when people learn how to clone I can reclone tailsy and make her live again


----------



## Tailsy

opaltiger said:


> Tailsy you want _everyone's_ hair, don't you


Well, everyone's is better than mine.


----------



## nyuu

I want opal's hair


----------



## Jack_the_White

Yea, since no one saw my last post, here it is



Jack_the_White said:


> Man, its been a while since i posted an up to date pic of my self, here's my casual pose.
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm447/jubbaflubb/PICT0021.jpg
> 
> And here's my crazy american pose.
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm447/jubbaflubb/PICT0024.jpg
> 
> And hes just me.
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm447/jubbaflubb/PICT0026.jpg


----------



## Tarvos

NWT said:


> I want opal's hair


I think that at the moment it's too long for comfort. He looks like a hippie with that kind of hair.

Also do you still have that extremely silly goatee? I remember last time I saw you you had like 10 hairs tufting out of your chin, it looked pretty weird.

Also I swear opal had grown half a foot in the meantime.


----------



## nyuu

... But I've never had a goatee. I just forget to shave sometimes, and back in the summer it was really thin.


----------



## opaltiger

> I think that at the moment it's too long for comfort. He looks like a hippie with that kind of hair.


You're just jealous because you cut yours.


----------



## SlipKnoT

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/Suicune619/Me/WebCam_20090115_1407.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/Suicune619/Me/WebCam_20090115_14024.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/Suicune619/Me/WebCam_20090115_14022.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/Suicune619/Me/WebCam_20090115_1407.jpg

And, my baby:
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/Suicune619/Me/WebCam_20090115_15081.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/Suicune619/Me/WebCam_20090115_15061.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/Suicune619/Me/WebCam_20090115_1504.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o168/Suicune619/Me/WebCam_20090115_1514.jpg


----------



## Tarvos

opaltiger said:


> You're just jealous because you cut yours.


I choked with laughter reading this. For a first mine never was as long as yours, and for a second I cut mine because it's hard to handle when it's long.

That being said I'm growing it out again because short got really boring after two weeks.


----------



## Jolty

THIS IS JOLTY


----------



## s k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtlREcVAZ9o YouTube video of me stroking my beard

pics tomorrow


----------



## Harlequin

found this, was amused


----------



## Bombsii

^Amused, eh? I'm kinda scared. How many drinks was this after?






Yeah. Happily enough, i'm the one on the left, this was like a year ago.

Heres another one on a bad day. don't remember why I had the camera out again.






This is another one. Aahh! I'm seriously freaked. Baby face! 8.






and yeah, Mirry is kinda cute -_-


----------



## Tailsy

Awh, DarkArmour is
adorable. This
haiku needs space fill.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Yayz! Thats my brother you're calling cute. I might get some photos in am minute.


----------



## Objection!

Ridley, you look really young there, when where they taken. And why the hell was John round your house?


----------



## Harlequin

DarkArmour said:


> ^Amused, eh? I'm kinda scared. How many drinks was this after?


I'm not sure. The costume was after zero drinks but this picture was probably the product of seven or eight. Maybe nine. (I honestly don't know. In fact the guys involved would have done that sober _anyway_ so it's up in the air.)


----------



## s k

s k said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtlREcVAZ9o YouTube video of me stroking my beard
> 
> pics tomorrow


http://i41.tinypic.com/25tdm50.jpg

as promised, here is a picture of me with my two ties


----------



## Zyn

I like this picture. Pretty hair~~

Digital Graphics class assignment :E


----------



## pcbby

OH HAI PC. HAI GAIS.


----------



## Zhorken

Zyn, you're pretty~~


----------



## Ice tiger

QUIT PESTERING SNAPE WITH YOUR CRAPPY VIDEO PHONE!
But you didn't know I was Snape, did you? 
This was taken by Zuea a year ago >.> urrg I look like snape >:[

My cat





I am such an ugly fag.





I am an ugly retarded fag


----------



## Alexi

Ice Tiger, you look really familiar. O_O


----------



## Ice tiger

Alexi said:


> Ice Tiger, you look really familiar. O_O


Really? Hmm... that's odd, I don't know what you look like so I can't say the same...


----------



## Abwayax

because everyone likes looking at me:







after I got a haircut


----------



## Enekuro

This was me on the best day of my life, I look prettier than normal. I'm on the left. I'm a lot younger than I look.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Woah. Enekuro looks really, really cute.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Harlequin said:


> found this, was amused
> picture


i love you forever <3

Anyway here's me being a theatre fag:





i'm the one who isn't being blessed by god






i'm the one holding hands with the ss officer
notice how i fucked up and wore little black socks instead of the advised black tights because i'm cool like that
+ i'm a jew in hiding who cares what socks i'm wearing god ):<

ps: costume was very layered; look a lot less fat usually, etc etc


----------



## Tarvos

you look pretty awesome in those clothes vplj


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Watershed said:


> you look pretty awesome in those clothes vplj


i look like a pilgrim
a _jewish_ pilgrim, obv.


----------



## Tarvos

yes... so? I think they suit you.


----------



## Harlequin

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> i love you forever <3
> 
> Anyway here's me being a theatre fag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the one who isn't being blessed by god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the one holding hands with the ss officer
> notice how i fucked up and wore little black socks instead of the advised black tights because i'm cool like that
> + i'm a jew in hiding who cares what socks i'm wearing god ):<
> 
> ps: costume was very layered; look a lot less fat usually, etc etc


so like, jews. who cares what jews in hiding wear because they're supposed to be hidden :(

also thank you, it was very amusing and I love myself <3


----------



## Tailsy

And _why_ weren't you being blessed by God!? BLASPHEMER!
(That costume looks very uncomfortable.)

and GOD KNOWS EVERYONE LIKES ME






I have cool earrings and a cool shirt
and that is what I do when people point cameras at me, I point at myself.


----------



## nyuu

Tailsy remains ridiculously hot. Stop showing it off~ (actually, do keep showing it off)


----------



## Zuu

fuck year
ITT: zuu is an ugly retard
edit: fuck that's huge here's a link
lol fail


----------



## opaltiger

I think there is enough static electricity in my hair to power a small town.
I am caught off guard! (I was doodling a crab)
Good photos are mostly the ones where you can't see my face.
See the filename.


----------



## spaekle

D:

I hope the link works.


----------



## Treechu

POUND IT
CHEEZBURGER
This one isn't completely retarded.


----------



## nyuu

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> D:
> 
> I hope the link works.


You look fine. I like your hair, actually.


----------



## Harlequin

tailsy when did your tits get so huge

did they just like inflate over night or

what exactly


----------



## xkze

oh dear I seem to have grown too large for even my room
where is that other potion, now?


take no notice of my looking-the-other-way expression
I'm much more attractive when I'm looking directly at _you_

except when I'm doing this







unless this also occurs


----------



## octobr

needs monocle


----------



## Creation

Enekuro said:


> This was me on the best day of my life, I look prettier than normal. I'm on the left. I'm a lot younger than I look.


Enekuros cute, almost as cute as Tailsy


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Watch this space, i'll try and upload some photos tonight from my 'ittle laptop.


----------



## Harlequin

hahahahaha top left.

eta for comparison:


----------



## Tarvos

holy *surprise* at Tailsy

when did you become this good-looking:freaked:


----------



## Zeph

Snow... I look shocked and disgusted and afraid and upset and also slightly fat all at the same time, but I was just cold and wet really.


----------



## Tailsy

Zeph is like "WHY PICTURES NO PICTURES I JUST WANT TO GO INSIDE, YOU COCK."


----------



## Zeph

Pretty much, yeah...


----------



## Minnow

A few months ago. Usually, I wear glasses, but this is one of the better pictures.


----------



## Zuu

your hair reminds me somewhat of mine, Minnow


----------



## see ya

Howdy. :3







And that's my dog, who doesn't understand that that's MAH toy. >:(







I am all precocious and meganekko.


----------



## Icalasari

FINALLY posting pictures of myself, because I trust you guys

...If I never post again, then assume my parents found out D:

















^^ I got a haircut today. I also got highlights put into my hair :D

Huh. I suck at taking pictures. The only NON blurry one is the one where I used the timed feature *shrugs*

Tomorrow (if I'm still alive), I will try to post pictures of me with my Pikachu :3


----------



## Zuu

Grimer - it's almost as good as Muk!

Best picture of me to date


----------



## Crystal Walrein

Dezzuu said:


> Grimer - it's almost as good as Muk!


Ah, Grimer. Shame the card's deprecated. Stupid set rotation....

Whilst I'm here, bored after work ends.


----------



## Rwr4539

hm...


----------



## Taliax

Might possibly post a pisture of me later, but probably not.


----------



## Felidire

I've probably posted them before, but here's me about a year ago.
on a 45º Angle.. in a red atmosphere....
- link
- link

Maybe i'll take some new ones later..

-
Edit: Here we go. x3


----------



## Zuu

yeah those first two look like you belong in slayer or something.


----------



## Capitain Jay

yes have a look at me STRENGTHEN ME WITH YOUR LOOKING

itt how awesome my hat is and/or how chromakeyable this image is

things contained in the images will be explained if prompted


----------



## Taliax




----------



## Rwr4539

I wish I know why I took these pictures:


----------



## Felidire

Rwr4539 said:


> I wish I know why I took these pictures:


Counter-Terrorists
Win!​


----------



## RavenMarkku

lulz
I need to clear it.


----------



## Flora

Taliax said:


> *adorable picture here*


Ooh, Taliax, you're so cute!! ^^

Well since I have a camera & SD card now I think I'll put something up later.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Talliax is adorable~! Oh wow!

And Felidire, looking good~ Love your hair in the newer one.

Oh and more Arylettpictures, because I can and I want to, so therefore I will:

I approve massively~!

And me looking like some odd pedophillic scientist who wants to EAT YOU.

And yes, I know. Crappywebcam quality is crappy.


----------



## Dannichu

The crazy scientist picture is hilarious X3

Here's me and my bebbeh sister, aged 2 and 5, and then 16 and 19. I started out cuter, then she beat me X3


----------



## Erif

Enekuro said:


>





Mirry said:


> Older picture where I have long hair


I'd hit it.

Gawd, I'm such a stalker. >.<


----------



## Zuu

I forgot to shave so you can see my wispy chin hair. XD; I'll remember that next time. 

look at my grey/white hair isn't it beautiful look at it <3


----------



## H-land

You already know that I think this, Zuu, but you have long bangs. 
Really.


----------



## Zuu

Yes.


Thank you. :3


----------



## Sylph

More pics of me.






Good...I forgot about this...







I look freaking evil...







...yet again. Evil.








...it must be the hat that makes me evil.







I smirk at you sideways.


----------



## Music Dragon

Dezzuu said:


> [dezzuushot]
> I forgot to shave so you can see my wispy chin hair. XD; I'll remember that next time.
> 
> look at my grey/white hair isn't it beautiful look at it <3


You look sort of familiar. I know a guy who has exactly the same haircut and hair colour. But he has a less... _depressed_ stare.

EDIT: Actually I don't know how to describe it in one word, but "depressed" will have to do. You little quasi-emo, you! (you're still awesome)


----------



## Rwr4539

Dezzuu you nearly look exactly as a friend of mine.


----------



## Taliax

I'm in my bedroom~ There's a loft area in my bedroom, so that isn't my whole bedroom my head is sticking out of.


----------



## Felidire

Taliax said:


> I'm in my bedroom~ There's a loft area in my bedroom, so that isn't my whole bedroom my head is sticking out of.


Hahaha, that's hilarious. ,,xD
*I want one!* ,xP


----------



## xkze

bam bam bam


----------



## Zuu

Rwr4539 said:


> Dezzuu you nearly look exactly as a friend of mine.


awesome >:O


----------



## xkze

cool picture xikaze


----------



## Crystal Walrein

Taliax said:


> I'm in my bedroom~ There's a loft area in my bedroom, so that isn't my whole bedroom my head is sticking out of.


A loft area. Just put a transistor radio in there and I'd be set.


----------



## xkze

Xikaze said:


> cool picture xikaze


thanks man


----------



## Zuu

Xikaze said:


> thanks man


I don't get it man, are you saying that television nowadays is so bad that it deserves to be sat on by cool guys with hats or what

or are you just LOL RANDOM XD


----------



## Vyraura

xikaze your attitude never fails to make me laugh a little


----------



## Taliax

Felidire said:


> Hahaha, that's hilarious. ,,xD
> *I want one!* ,xP


My dad works nights, and he built it to sleep in, since it has no windows. But then he went and built a movie room in our attic, which also has no windows and is a ton bigger, so he sleeps up there during the day now.


----------



## octobr

Hey there pretty lady. Note the verrrrry attractive monkey boxers.


Also, BAM!







Welcome to the gun show, OR, I could totally beat up all y'all right here right now.


----------



## ultraviolet

snoozy uv is amused by verne's antics

also xikaze has cute hair


----------



## foreign contaminant

yeah, i messed with my macbook and this is what i came up with. that's why the "record with isight" thing is at the bottom.


----------



## Zuu

Verne: you take the most amusing pictures. looking good :O

UV: I like your shirt~~ also cute

foreign contaminant: you look pretty much like how I imagined you, bro.


----------



## #1 bro

foreign contaminent looks a lot like me


----------



## Tarvos

For I am awesome, in all my cross-eyed goodness!

Hotness, as seen from the side!


----------



## Zuu

dude your nose is fucking awesome.


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah I know. It's straight as fuck. No weird hawk noses or anything like that. It's a proper nosey.


----------



## octobr

We're not fucking playing around up in here.


----------



## Zuu

Pose as a team.


----------



## Dannichu

Verne said:


>


I AM MANLY and hey cool some bananas.

Love it X3


----------



## octobr

Whoa man, didn't even notice those, I woulda eaten them instead of taken dumb photos of myself


----------



## Keta

Verne, you're effing terrifying now. (upgraded from initial scary/intimidating impression I had of you originally)

Xikaze's kinda cute :O


----------



## nyuu

Verne why the fuck are the bananas floating


----------



## octobr

Chill man, they're on a counter.
A COUNTER OF MANLINESS! (seriously, it has a beard.)

Keta -- what :c I spend my day petting cute puppies and eating candy and watching cartoons I'm about as scary as a six-year-old can be



ALSO guys how should I get my hairscut


----------



## Zuu

Hmm. I think you look fine already. o.o; what did you have in mind?


----------



## octobr

Lol too late hairscut. (It's cause my hair gets... really long... really fast. And I need it out of my eyes.) 



















seduce like whoa (if there is a reference in that which there is cheers because it's lame and I know it too)


----------



## Zuu

h-

holy shit 

that's fucking awesome

I would do you. :|


----------



## octobr

Dezzuu said:


> h-
> 
> holy shit
> 
> that's fucking awesome
> 
> I would do you. :|


Hey pretty lady.


----------



## Tailsy

That haircut looks cute on you~


----------



## Icalasari

Wait, I'm getting confused. I though Verne was a girl (although I do remember her wanting to change genders) and Dezzuu was a guy

;.; I'm confused...


----------



## Tailsy

Verne is a guy. Dezzuu is a guy.


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy said:


> Verne is a hot guy. Dezzuu is a whore whose cock I am currently questing after.


----------



## octobr

Both of the two above statements are true!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Oh man like everyone in Portugal has that haircut, it's weird. Lookin' good though.
I would post some pictures of me at Carnaval dressed as Oscar Wilde but that would be a terrible thing to do.


----------



## Tailsy

You're gagging for it, Dezzuu. <3


----------



## Dannichu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I would post some pictures of me at Carnaval dressed as Oscar Wilde but that would be a terrible thing to do.


If by "terrible" you mean "fabulous beyond words" then yes.


----------



## xkze

why thank you, everyone who commented on my face


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Xikaze said:


> why thank you, everyone who commented on my face


your hott

and yeah i'll probably post my me!oscar pictures tomorrow, lalala.


----------



## Zuu

filthy camwhore


----------



## nyuu

whore


----------



## nastypass

,,xP


----------



## octobr

NWT said:


> whore


I'm teaching that boy so well...


(fun game: who am I teaching? the ho or the kid who called him a ho? FIND OUT NEXT TIME)


----------



## Dig Dug

You really want to see me?
Okay then....
http://people.maths.ox.ac.uk/~jupp/graphics/me.jpgI found it on the internet.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Dannichu said:


> If by "terrible" you mean "fabulous beyond words" then yes.


I'm blaming this on you.
















Costume hopefully looked less shitty than pictured. My mum isn't very good at photography ):


----------



## Zuu

Verne said:


> I'm teaching that boy so well...
> 
> 
> (fun game: who am I teaching? the ho or the kid who called him a ho? FIND OUT NEXT TIME)


well golly you sure have taught me a lot uncle verne :9


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, that last one is absolutely amazing X3
I especially enjoy the red tights, and that coat is identical to the one Wilde's wearing in all the pictures. Awesome, awesome stuff :) 

I want to cosplay authors from the 1800s now, too~


----------



## octobr

Irrelevant but I absolutely adore your signature icon danni.


----------



## Tarvos

vladigirl is kinda cute


----------



## @lex

Well, being tired and bored, I'm gonna post a very revealing picture of me.

Here it is.

...


...My hair is really all curly and almost afro-y, but that's what I get from straightening it. And that's not even a scarf I'm wearing, it's a t-shirt XD


----------



## Zuu

@lex said:


> Well, being tired and bored, I'm gonna post a very revealing picture of me.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...My hair is really all curly and almost afro-y, but that's what I get from straightening it. And that's not even a scarf I'm wearing, it's a t-shirt XD


you are cute :3


----------



## Rwr4539

3 weeks without shaving:






Might let it keep growing.


----------



## Taliax

^Some peoplelook good with beards and some people don't. You look nice with a beard. :)


----------



## @lex

Dezzuu said:


> you are cute :3


Am not, it's just the hair and the lack of chin playing tricks with your eyes :)

Thanks, I guess.


----------



## Tailsy

Rwr's beard will one day take over his face AND THEN HE'LL BE SORRY.











In other news I actually LOOK OKAY.


----------



## Vyraura

Rwr4539 said:


> 3 weeks without shaving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might let it keep growing.


fuck yeaaaahhhh


also when did tailsy get all hot

...

also straighten that TP roll and pick the sponge up off the floor young lady


----------



## foreign contaminant

vplj, as a recent wilde convert, i must say you do look a lot like him. i think feathers would have been cool to have with you also.


----------



## Felidire

Tailsy said:


> In other news I actually LOOK OKAY.


You forgot the third picture.. The one where you were in that shower shown in the background.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

foreign contaminant said:


> vplj, as a recent wilde convert, i must say you do look a lot like him. i think feathers would have been cool to have with you also.


Well, first: tee hee, hello, fellow Wildean!

Secondly: Christ, I'm glad _someone_ (other than Dannichu and my English teacher :v) thinks I kind of look like him. Everyone at school thought I was supposed to be Willie Wonka, Johnny Depp style.

I should have added some more accessories, you're right. I didn't even get to make/wear a real green carnation! But unfortunately, both white carnations and lillies were surprisingly hard to find, all the walking sticks I saw were too expensive and I couldn't get any beautiful boys to follow me around, strangely enough.
I did take a little water bottle labelled 'absinthe' with me, for what that's worth.


----------



## Dewgong

about that one picture of you holding the paper with your mouth zuu

you are freaking adorable oh my god

(couple pages back btw) ANDAND tailsy you are too adorable


----------



## Zuu

Dewgong said:


> about that one picture of you holding the paper with your mouth zuu
> 
> you are freaking adorable oh my god


right back at ya <3


----------



## Dewgong

teehee <3


----------



## Jack_the_White

just got the gayest haircut ever, the stupid women fucked it up.  Im done with pro cuts.  Here's me at st. patricks day parade.  

link

I'm wearing my torn jeans lol and hat, gotta love the irish.


----------



## Felidire

Lol I clicked the link and had a huge grin on my face while the massive picture loaded,
and first thing I see is white hair, and my face just kinda.. dropped. ,xD

your hair looks fine to me? '.`
..what'sintehbag? ,,>3


----------



## Jack_the_White

no, the bitch cut one side burn as regular and the other as a bowl cut.  Can't see it in the pic, ill try to get one of both side burns.

oh and im tha one in the green lol


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Jack_the_White said:


> just got the gayest haircut ever, the stupid women fucked it up.  Im done with pro cuts.  Here's me at st. patricks day parade.
> 
> link
> 
> I'm wearing my torn jeans lol and hat, gotta love the irish.


that haircut totally _screams_ "homosexual."


----------



## Zeph

Just what I was thinking, ECM... how exactly can a haircut have a sexuality, Jack?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Maybe it's a haircut lots of homosexuals have I dunno.
I mean I can look at a haircut and think 'that is a gay haircut' but maybe I'm just weird :v


----------



## Dannichu

I dunno what context Jack meant gay in, but somone's style of hair is one of the biggest outward indicators of their sexuality. A friend of mine has the most lesbianish hair ever.


----------



## #1 bro

For women, yeah, but I can't think of a male haircut that screams out "gay". Maybe bleached blond, spiked up hair, but that could also just be "douchebag", so I dunno.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zeta Reticuli said:


> For women, yeah, but I can't think of a male haircut that screams out "gay". Maybe bleached blond, spiked up hair, but that could also just be "douchebag", so I dunno.


Man a haircut and some glasses can gayify a man like hell.
Case in point, Portuguese Television legend Herman José:
http://www.citi.pt/hermanet/images/foto_51.jpg
http://www.inepcia.com/herman^jose.jpg
He looked like the first photo up till his dad died and then he just exploded or something. I wish I had a better picture because Christ, his clothes. I wish to own them <3


----------



## #1 bro

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Man a haircut and some glasses can gayify a man like hell.
> Case in point, Portuguese Television legend Herman José:
> http://www.citi.pt/hermanet/images/foto_51.jpg
> http://www.inepcia.com/herman^jose.jpg
> He looked like the first photo up till his dad died and then he just exploded or something. I wish I had a better picture because Christ, his clothes. I wish to own them <3


oh, wow, yeah. I take back what I said. :|


----------



## Salazard

There is me playing my bass at a gig with my band. =]






I also found this one...

Oh and me flying in the air. =D


----------



## Zuu

Salazard said:


> hot


ffffffffffuu-


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Man a haircut and some glasses can gayify a man like hell.
> Case in point, Portuguese Television legend Herman José:
> http://www.citi.pt/hermanet/images/foto_51.jpg
> http://www.inepcia.com/herman^jose.jpg
> He looked like the first photo up till his dad died and then he just exploded or something. I wish I had a better picture because Christ, his clothes. I wish to own them <3


damn, nevermind.
also in response to "lesbian hairstyle" the only one I can think of is "short, messy, choppy hair" which, while I hear whispered "total lesbian" (two teachers at my school have that kind of hair), I never really see them as lesbians, just women with short hair. (both are coincidentally awesome and I'm really sad that the student teacher one won't be teaching anymore. :/) 

regardless, he did say:


Jack_the_White said:


> the stupid women fucked it up.


which implies he did not want the haircut that way, so he didn't want a homosexual hair style if anything.


----------



## Dave Strider

LINK
Yes, I'm the one with ME floating above my head. And i'm Fully aware i look like a chipmunk. To my left is my half sister and my right my sister.


----------



## Alexi

It's been a while since I popped in here...

All I have to say is: VPLJ, you + braces = screamingly cutely sexy. Prepare to have someone have pedophilic dreams about you.


----------



## Angela

Here is me, please don't say anything hurtful.


----------



## opaltiger

look guys I have a moomintie


----------



## xkze

that is rad


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

Salazard said:


>


----------



## Vyraura

(no idea who this is just in case there's confusion but I'll add to this theme)


----------



## Capitain Jay

am I cool yet


----------



## Salazard

Doctor Jimmy said:


>


Aha! =D

Flying with a guitar = Best thing eva xD


----------



## Zhorken

Alexi said:


> All I have to say is: VPLJ, you + braces = screamingly cutely sexy. Prepare to have someone have pedophilic dreams about you.


what the shit

the comment is ten days old and I already poked at it in #tcod but I just came across it again
and really, what the hell compelled you to say that
I mean sure have pedophilic dreams about whoever you want but don't go around flaunting them


----------



## Alexi

Great way to take a joke not even aimed at you.


----------



## Zhorken

I am aware that it is a joke




opaltiger said:


> look guys I have a moomintie


I neither am terribly familiar with the moomins nor like ties, but I still find that absolutely amazing.


----------



## Vyraura

Capitain Jay said:


> am I cool yet


try jumping in the air with it


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hey guys, what's up.
Yeah I have an awesome psychedelic Empire State Building tie what of it. Also don't you think of mocking my bedspread, my mum made it herself.


----------



## Tarvos

opaltiger said:


> look guys I have a moomintie


talk to Tuomas from NW with that tie he will love you


----------



## octobr

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Hey guys, what's up.
> Yeah I have an awesome psychedelic Empire State Building tie what of it. Also don't you think of mocking my bedspread, my mum made it herself.


Where can i obtain such a sweet tie.


----------



## Mewtwo

I found my swimming pic.
Because I'm a diver.
And I had to have my pic taken.

Something's wrong with my hair; it could be curlier. But here is a very recent pic.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mewtwo looks kinda like someone who used to be in my school. And cute. :D


----------



## Erika

This makes me feel the urge to grab my GH guitar and follow this trend. But...I don't think I can jump that high. v.v


----------



## Salazard

> This makes me feel the urge to grab my GH guitar and follow this trend. But...I don't think I can jump that high. v.v


I did jump off an amp though... maybe if you jumped off like a table or something and get someone to take a pic you could follow. =D


----------



## Flora

Mewtwo, you are absolutely adorable. ^^


----------



## Vyraura

Erika said:


> This makes me feel the urge to grab my GH guitar and follow this trend. But...I don't think I can jump that high. v.v


get a bedsheet and green screen it!


----------



## Roof

Nice photo Mewtwo.


----------



## Zhorken

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Hey guys, what's up.
> Yeah I have an awesome psychedelic Empire State Building tie what of it. Also don't you think of mocking my bedspread, my mum made it herself.


you look like a guy I know.
also that is one damn awesome bedspread.


----------



## Harlequin

I was looking through my SD card and I found these pictures. I thought they were pretty. (This is what where I live looked like during that patch of snow.)
































None of these are of me. Deal with it!


----------



## Vyraura

Pretty snow and bridges. I like them.


----------



## Felidire

'Kay, gots some moar lousy-quality pictures. <3
I need one of those cameras with the timer on it, so I can run off and pull a stupid-random-pose.

Blurry
Blurry
Wtf
Eons ftw~




Harlequin said:


> I was looking through my SD card and I found these pictures. I thought they were pretty. (This is what where I live looked like during that patch of snow.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of these are of me. Deal with it!


Wait, I think I can see you... ..floating.... (lol)​Where abouts is this, btw? Looks purdy~


----------



## Tailsy

Wales!


----------



## Felidire

Tailsy said:


> Wales!


Why, you're right, there are whales! ,xP
Ah no, wait, that's a mountain. =\


----------



## Tailsy

How do you know there's not a whale in there?

(WHEN YOU SEE IT, YOU'LL SHIT BRICKS)


----------



## Harlequin

but yes I live in Wales. More specifically Neath Port Talbot county in south Wales.


----------



## Tailsy

Wales has whales though, doesn't it, Harlequin?


----------



## HANTASTIC!

well i'm going to randomly jump in here and post.

http://i41.tinypic.com/208gy12.png

it was a myspace picture, so, yeah.


----------



## Felidire

HANTASTIC! said:


> well i'm going to randomly jump in here and post.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/208gy12.png
> 
> it was a myspace picture, so, yeah.


Nice pic~
lol I thought hannah said banana. ,xD


I'm guessing you're new as well, so welcome.


----------



## Bombsii

Itsa me. At 7 in the morning to get to London 0_o


----------



## Zuu

DarkArmour said:


> Itsa me. At 7 in the morning to get to London 0_o


you remind me vaguely of someone.

also, I think you'd look cool with long hair. :O


----------



## Bombsii

Dezzuu said:


> you remind me vaguely of someone.
> 
> also, I think you'd look cool with long hair. :O


Nah, i've tried it before. And hated it.


----------



## Bombsii

Comparison:-
5 MONTHS AGO





LAST WEEK


----------



## Vyraura

You definitely would look great with long hair.


----------



## Bombsii

But I can't really get it long. Just bushy, my hair hates me.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Me and my cat.

And my long hair. :D

Darkarmour makes a pretty good visual role for The Doctor.


----------



## xkze

hullo


----------



## Salazard

Me again...







=]


----------



## Bombsii

Kai said:


> Me and my cat.
> 
> And my long hair. :D


This is EXACTLY how I imagined you. Your cat is cute.



> Darkarmour makes a pretty good visual role for The Doctor.


Wow. Thats the best compliment i've had all day.


----------



## opaltiger

Salazard said:


> Me again...
> 
> =]


that's a lumix, isn't it? good taste in digital cameras.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

DarkArmour said:


> This is EXACTLY how I imagined you. Your cat is cute.


Thank you.

I'm still working on getting the Kai!hair.


----------



## octobr

Xikaze said:


> [hat]
> 
> hullo


where did you acquire such a thing


----------



## Salazard

opaltiger said:


> that's a lumix, isn't it? good taste in digital cameras.


Yeah that's right =D One of the best things I own...


----------



## xkze

Verne said:


> where did you acquire such a thing


my good buddy Benjamin gifted it to me for my birthday.




			
				Verne's signature said:
			
		

>


oh my god I lol'd out loud


----------



## nastypass

you laughed out loud out loud?


----------



## xkze

you bet your sexy ass I did


----------



## Zuu

Salazard said:


> Me again...
> 
> =]


fuck you

why can't I look good in sunglasses

AAAAAA

(still lookin' cool, btw)


----------



## Harlequin

I cut my hair yesterday (technically two days ago, seeing as it's past twelve...)

Before:






After:






yeah they're bad photos and I look terrible but I don't care. I'm only posting them to show the difference in hair. (Note that I dislike the new style and have no idea what to do to it.)


----------



## Zuu

bah

I think it looks good


----------



## ultraviolet

This was in March, for our school ball/formal/prom. I'm standing in my friend's backyard while all of our parents mercilessly photograph us.
why am I so short aah :(






Harle I like your hair longer. :( but then I like long hair on guys, so idk. It's kind of hard to tell because the second photo's dark. 

Salazard I want those sunglasses. And Xikaze's hat.


----------



## Zuu

feh I take shitty pictures

um

i have sunglasses too okay
i like long hair
amon amarth bitches

yes I realize my acne is lame

but I went to the dermatologist and now I have scrips for it. yaaay.


----------



## opaltiger

Following pictures all taken with a normal shutter speed, and not edited in any way.

I cube! Also, given my current state of feeling-terribleness, this is a decent enough picture.
Cubing: a three step process.
My fingers are transparent ahhhh


----------



## Tailsy

opal has the nicest nails ever.


----------



## Dannichu

uv is so pretty~ I totally feel your pain on the short thing; I look like a dwarf in the pictures taken at my prom when I'm standing near any of my male friends.

And opal looks so snuggly-wuggly there with the big, flowery duvet X3


----------



## Bombsii

http://i39.tinypic.com/ajr155.jpg
woop


----------



## Tailsy

I'm smiling! And it's not awful!


----------



## Zoltea

Tailsy, heck, you look young for 16, you actually look like you're 12-13, O.o.


----------



## Tailsy

I get that a lot. :( Bus drivers refuse to let me pay full fare.


----------



## opaltiger

Zoltea said:


> Tailsy, heck, you look young for 16, you actually look like you're 12-13, O.o.


you really shouldn't have said that


----------



## Zoltea

opaltiger said:


> you really shouldn't have said that


Sorry, didn't realize, I tend to speak my mind a lot.


----------



## octobr

look what else am I paying her for am i right or am i right.


things verne understands: 1. his hair is poop.
2. he looks like he's about 11. 
3. he is not particularly photogenic.


----------



## Zuu

damn

you are still awesome verne


----------



## surskitty

Verne looks awesome.  ... though yes you look eleven.  An awesome eleven, though!






 sometimes I think my taste in fashion doesn't line up with the real world.


----------



## Tailsy

Well, I like neon yellow!


----------



## Abwayax

me and my best friend


----------



## President Michael Wilson

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii315/Deadly_Sniper_Goat/Puppehs/dsgandamigo.jpg


----------



## ultraviolet

Danni said:
			
		

> uv is so pretty~ I totally feel your pain on the short thing; I look like a dwarf in the pictures taken at my prom when I'm standing near any of my male friends.


Thankyou! <3
It sucks because I have to stand on my toes to kiss my boyfriend. Otherwise he like towers over me and has to bend down and kiss me like a child. xD

Also, I like your suit, Verne. :)


----------



## Tarvos

ultraviolet said:


> Thankyou! <3
> It sucks because I have to stand on my toes to kiss my boyfriend. Otherwise he like towers over me and has to bend down and kiss me like a child. xD
> 
> Also, I like your suit, Verne. :)


Hahaha I do that to all my girlfriends.


----------



## #1 bro

President Michael Wilson said:


> http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii315/Deadly_Sniper_Goat/America%20Frack%20Yeah/mwc_wp1_1024.jpg


I kind of like you.  :)


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

OH JESUS CHRIST

SCREW IT, I'LL POST SOME pictures of myself, and stop yelling now =)







I'm the guy, the one on the left, for those of you that are gender confused, and seem to mistake my girlfriend for a Trap, and myself for a Reverse Trap.

THAT'S NOT ALL







Taken during my Chinese class Junior year in HS.

The only reason my smile looks funky is because my jaw is MASSIVELY displaced.  But not so bad that I absolutely need surgery.  Which is why I'm not getting any.


----------



## Tarvos

surskitty said:


> Verne looks awesome.  ... though yes you look eleven.  An awesome eleven, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I think my taste in fashion doesn't line up with the real world.


But but but you are kinda pretty that way.


----------



## foreign contaminant

that's me in class, trying to entertain myself, with my headphones! i think i'm listening to echo & the bunnymen in that picture.







an urban outfitters opened near my house so i went and bought some new clothes. you can make fun of me for shopping at urban outfitters if you want.

also, i dislike my haircut.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Okay this is going to sound weird but I like your face. Nice nose.


----------



## Zuu

foreign contaminant said:


> an urban outfitters opened near my house so i went and bought some new clothes. you can make fun of me for shopping at urban outfitters if you want.


for the record I am pretty fond of urban outfitters, it's just whenever I find something I want, they never have it in small >:| 

but yeah you look cool


----------



## Flazeah

Gah, people who have glasses that suit them are lucky.

 Hello.


----------



## Mhaladie

surskitty said:


> sometimes I think my taste in fashion doesn't line up with the real world.


sometimes I think your taste in fashion is AWESOME.

I want a bright yellow shirt like that. And uh, I guess I have some pictures of me; 
Last fall but I look basically the same now. Ah, that was when I still had my crappy camera!
During the winter, skiing in Utah~
Before prom, so I am, uh, wearing a dress.


----------



## octobr

bffs













but of course we have arguments


----------



## Harlequin

surskitty said:


> Verne looks awesome.  ... though yes you look eleven.  An awesome eleven, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I think my taste in fashion doesn't line up with the real world.


I'm not sure if you look younger or older than you used to, but idk I think you look closer to your age now. who knows.


----------



## opaltiger

A standard decent picture of me.
A standard (which is to say, fabulous) picture of my hair on the occasion of my sister's graduation.
Said sister and I, post graduation. ... and a little sillier.
I bought a shirt today. It has ruffles.


----------



## surskitty

Harlequin said:


> I'm not sure if you look younger or older than you used to, but idk I think you look closer to your age now. who knows.


Probably because I'm actually smiling.  Also, you can totally see my face.


----------



## ultraviolet

verne your dog is adorable and I lol'd at 'but of course we have arguments'. 
Also why do you have a welcome mat leading to a railing?


----------



## Dannichu

WELCOME TO THE RAILINGS

Mhals is supercool. And not just in the picture with all the snow :D

opal's hair continues to be very cool, and you look bizzarely old in that pic with your sister (who has the _best dress ever _is that made of _neckties _oh my god it's _brilliant_).

I always love Verne's pictures <3


----------



## octobr

ultraviolet said:


> verne your dog is adorable and I lol'd at 'but of course we have arguments'.
> Also why do you have a welcome mat leading to a railing?


Fairly certain the dog moved it there. She's ... pushy. And tuggy. Either that or we couldn't open the door with it in front of it



Danni, danni, hey danni. glamarita.etsy.com


----------



## Mhaladie

Thaaaaanks, Danni~ :3

Verne, you do always have pretty awesome pictures. The welcome mat there makes me giggle and your dog is adorable.

Opal's hair is fantastic as always. And your sister's dress is the coolest thing, I might have to, um, copy it and make a dress for myself like that... so cool.


----------



## Bombsii

In da Plaza :D     -----    On top deck, and its windyy...​BTW thanks for the advice, i'm going to try grow my hair (if my mum lets me. -.-)


----------



## opaltiger

(lowercase o)



> opal's hair continues to be very cool, and you look bizzarely old in that pic with your sister (who has the best dress ever is that made of neckties oh my god it's brilliant).


I think my mum is slowly starting a fashion movement. a few weeks ago she hosted a workshop dedicated to making things out of ties. also our house is full of handbags, skirts, tops, etc. all made out of ties.

it makes finding _actual_ ties a little difficult, and I have had to hide mine (I am wearing a Laibach tie in that picture, and if it ever _goes missing_ there will be hell to pay)


----------



## ultraviolet

I really like how in the first picture with you and your sister there is a cow poster behind you and its eyes are staring over your shoulder. xD


----------



## Mhaladie

opaltiger said:


> (lowercase o)


There was a good deal of inner turmoil happening because of that. I thought; "Well, if you have a normal word at the beginning of a sentence, you capitalize it... but if you have a _name_ in the _middle_ of a sentence, you _do_ capitalize it... so should I or should I not capitalize opal THIS IS SO CONFUSING"

Ultimately I made the wrong decision. Should have copied Danni.

And so this isn't a total waste of space here's my yearbook page.
And me taking pictures of myself reading poems/Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## Dannichu

I think I've said this before, but I absolutely adore that yearbook page. It's so _you _ (which, I realise, is kind of the point).

I wish I had the textiles skillz to make stuff out of ties... or anything, come to think of it. It's brilliant, anyways.

Um, I like this pic because it doesn't make me look short (I'm in the yellow shoes on the right). Facial-expression-wise, it's not very flattering for anyone.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

hey

Dannichu, why is everybody making a face? Mhal, you have nice hair...

Skillet (I'm still getting used to calling you that), you look like a secret agent spy person of some description.


----------



## surskitty

These aren't really pictures of me so much as pictures of my temporary jewelry, but.










 He was there for like twenty minutes so I tried to get him to move.  :(


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Had a trim today.


----------



## Zuu

Kai said:


> Had a trim today.


hm.

okay, yeah. that's awesome.


----------



## Tarvos

Hey opal you look like a grown-up that is really weird ok

also tell your sister not to cut her hair she looks better with semi-longer hair :(


----------



## Minish

So, my prom was yesterday. :D And I have pictures (okay, so these were like the only bad ones taken but I can't be bothered to upload the others D:)







I'm on the right. My friend was the only girl who wore a suit, go her. :D 

Linked because I don't like this picture and it's bigger anyway. :3


----------



## Zeph

I has a wig and a toga/tunicthing. Oh, and a foam sword.
Very strange expression and slightly heavy metal sword thing, hooray?


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, Cirrus, you look fantastic :3
(I saw the other pics on facebook and you look great in those, too)

Castform's pictures amuse me muchly.

Got my hair cut today. I keep having to do double-takes whenever I see my reflection in stuff because it's all short and different. I love it, though :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Dannichu said:


> Got my hair cut today. I keep having to do double-takes whenever I see my reflection in stuff because it's all short and different. I love it, though :3


You look a lot like somebody that I know; a family friend.


----------



## Alexi

Danni you are too cute! <3


----------



## octobr

Holy crap danni that looks awesome on you. Being honest, hated your old hair, was like an old rag, now you look _sharp._ Not so weighed down by it anymore. Awesome.


----------



## Mhaladie

Danni, that is a fantastic hair cut. Way awesome.


----------



## ultraviolet

Danni's hair cut is much love <3


----------



## see ya

Danni and Kai win the "Best Hair Forever" awards. 

Anyway GUESS WHAT JUST CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY







I know I look insanely creepy in this pic but THE SHIRT MAN. I waited forever for this damn thing. I love it soooo~

In other news







I get musical.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dannichu said:


> Aww, Cirrus, you look fantastic :3
> (I saw the other pics on facebook and you look great in those, too)
> 
> Castform's pictures amuse me muchly.
> 
> Got my hair cut today. I keep having to do double-takes whenever I see my reflection in stuff because it's all short and different. I love it, though :3


Wow, you look so pretty~ =3 I like your new hair style, it's nice! 



Zephyrous Castform said:


> I has a wig and a toga/tunicthing. Oh, and a foam sword.
> Very strange expression and slightly heavy metal sword thing, hooray?


XDXD Castycal, that is EPIC, oh my God. That is an /awesome/ toga. 



Cirrus said:


> So, my prom was yesterday. :D And I have pictures (okay, so these were like the only bad ones taken but I can't be bothered to upload the others D:)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the right. My friend was the only girl who wore a suit, go her. :D
> 
> Linked because I don't like this picture and it's bigger anyway. :3


As I've said before, you look very nice. =3 I love that dress, it is just lovely~ And XD, I still say she looks like a pimp in that suit. But suits are awesome, and epic, so I must commend her.



Kai said:


> Had a trim today.


Looking good~ You've got nice hair. =D

Arylettpictures... uh... I'll be getting a haircut soon, so I shall post later.


----------



## Coloursfall

*has a random picture*

Hey look, it's moon-panther, my sistercreature, and me, in that order, left-to-right.

I have a haircut and a better complexion now though. hee.

I'll have ~Grad Pictures~ to post soon~


----------



## Zuu

Skymin said:


> Danni and Kai win the "Best Hair Forever" awards.
> Anyway GUESS WHAT JUST CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY I know I look insanely creepy in this pic but THE SHIRT MAN. I waited forever for this damn thing. I love it soooo~


AAA FUCK YOU I have that shirt. It's an awesome shirt, right? I think I was wearing it in one of my pics.


----------



## Harlequin

HEY DANNICHU you look much better with short hair plus you look very familiar.


----------



## see ya

Dezzuu said:


> AAA FUCK YOU I have that shirt. It's an awesome shirt, right? I think I was wearing it in one of my pics.


Indeed it is. I'm in geek Cloud 9. :3


----------



## Bluberry Bat

OH DEAR GODS SKYMIN <3 ENVY. Might I ask where you acquire such a shirt? Must have~ xwX

Also Dannichu looks amazing with new haircut and Kai as always just has plain gorgeous hair~ <3


----------



## see ya

:D

I got it from the official Capcom online store, which IIRC is the only place you can find them. They also have an unbelievably awesome shirt with the MM9 "box art" on it, but I didn't get that one.


----------



## Zuu

Skymin said:


> :D
> 
> I got it from the official Capcom online store, which IIRC is the only place you can find them. They also have an unbelievably awesome shirt with the MM9 "box art" on it, but I didn't get that one.


Is that the shirt you're wearing in the previous picture? If so, I waltzed into Hot Topic and bought it for $19.99. :P


----------



## see ya

Dezzuu said:


> Is that the shirt you're wearing in the previous picture? If so, I waltzed into Hot Topic and bought it for $19.99. :P


What? I've checked Hot Topic for like two years and they've never had it. And yes, I checked their website too.


----------



## Zuu

Skymin said:


> What? I've checked Hot Topic for like two years and they've never had it. And yes, I checked their website too.


*shrug* I bought it there. I haven't seen it since, of course.


----------



## mehwmew

*Re: Behind the Avatar*



Dannichu said:


> Keta's very pretty and Iceon still looks old (uh, I do mean that as a compliment somehow).
> 
> It was my prom last night, so I've got a picture where I'm actually dressed up as a girl!
> This is me, my friend Alex and our psychology teacher.


Danni, your dress is EPIC WIN. :)

(i didn't want to say this, lest i sound creepy, but your face is too :> )


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Skymin said:


> What? I've checked Hot Topic for like two years and they've never had it. And yes, I checked their website too.


I have the exact same shirt.  I got mine from Hot Topic last summer myself.  
and it was the only one in the size I wear ._.

Maybe the one you go to just never had them?  Cause the one I go to had a bunch of them when I got it last year.  And I want one of those Super Puzzle Fighter 2 Turbo bags >.>

=O I almost forgot, pictures!:







This was me at my friend's birthday party back in February, trying to pull an impression of Gendou Ikari, but failing miserably due to my lack of glasses, and somebody was making me laugh.







This picture is old...  But good times, back in my Chinese class this year.  It was from when we celebrated the Chinese Lantern Festival.  And yes, the short lady standing next to me is the teacher.  Now stand in awe when you see what happens when I go a week in the winter without cutting my hair.  And how I look like a giant lime in the awesome 2XL Zelda hoodie my Dad got me for Christmas.

*I HATE THE SUN*
That was at my friend's graduation party last weekend.  And yes, I like planting cups on my head.

I'M EATING.  So don't bother me
Last year on Memorial Day weekend.

I just realized that in all of these, sans the last photo, I'm wearing the same Twilight Princess t-shirt...


----------



## Coloursfall

hey look grad pictures

Me and my escort after I got my certificate thingy. (I'm the girl, obviously...)
From left to right - Coron's boyfriend, Coron, me, and moon-panther. C:

woo


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Lol, you guys surely sant some funny photos. I would like to send a picture of myself, but one can never know what kind of criminals might be around  :freaked:
I could vsend a photo of my cat at best


----------



## Music Dragon

Twiggy for victory said:


> Lol, you guys surely sant some funny photos. I would like to send a picture of myself, but one can never know what kind of criminals might be around  :freaked:
> I could vsend a photo of my cat at best


What, exactly, happens when a criminal sees your face?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

.........Errr...should I give you a description now?
Also, I'd rather not send my picture for privacy means.
Well, if one finds a picture of yours, he might find out your details, and maybe you might even find yourself kidnapped in a few days.
Of course, this is all VERY unlikely, but you can never be cautious enough.


----------



## ultraviolet

> Well, if one finds a picture of yours, he might find out your details, and maybe you might even find yourself kidnapped in a few days.


wait wait what
how does someone find out your _personal details_ by seeing your face?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Look, there are some people who can recognize faces from this and this guy, and lets say, I have some quite well known siblings, so I'd rather spare myself getting into trouble. 
P.S. This is from a VERY black sseeing view.
I might send a photo of my cat and her lovely ass, though(lol).
Some think she's pregnant. You see what the charm if her 12 pounds does these days.


----------



## Tarvos

lol what the fuck twiggy for victory I met my fucking GIRLFRIEND on the internet

speaking of girlfriends here's a picture of me and her

Me and the new girlfriend :)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Well, I trust only the people I met outside of the internet and face to face.
An if you already talk to me by a name, call me either twiggy r twiggylover. You can call me dav,  too.


----------



## Alexi

I was once as internet-paranoid as you Twig. Then I got over it. 

Altmershed, you and your girl are so cute!


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Well, believe me, I've seen so much 'be careful' spam that it ALMOST brainwashed me. Im paranoid anyway, thouh. Afraid of even losing one healing berry in pokemon mystery dungeon. Ouch.


anyway im gonna send an image of my cat. She's not regnant, its just the charm of her 12 pounds!


----------



## Tailsy

Altmer, your girlfriend is so cute <3 You look so happy together!


----------



## mehwmew

o.0
FULL METAL COOKIES

your Hair is WIN

(click 'hair')


----------



## Tarvos

I have another one :)

Clicky for more Altmer and gf


----------



## ultraviolet

AltmerxAstrid is very adorable <3


----------



## Harlequin

BAD angle  oh, well. I liked that shirt but it is ripped 

also lol I look terrible but that's my face so :(


----------



## surskitty

Twiggy for victory said:


> Well, I trust only the people I met outside of the internet and face to face.


Hi! I am opal. I am sitting here with surskitty (I am way too lazy to log out of her account) and Zhorken, both of whom I met for the first time _~in real life~_ a few hours ago.

None of us have been raped yet. Maybe we should give it a little more time?


----------



## Tarvos

you didn't rape me either so I was expecting it


----------



## xkze

I found a tiny picture of me


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Recent picture of self.


----------



## Dewgong

harle you look spiffy

also 

this.


----------



## octobr

I haven't fixed my hair in literally ages. 






But I assure you these pictures tell you how much I care!

















bonus: spinning, man, spinning ...


----------



## surskitty

FIRST OFF I AM WONDERFUL AND AMAZING LOVE ME

BY OUR POWERS COMBINED WE ARE POSSIBLY THE PRISM RANGERS.  ... TOMORROW WE'LL DO A POWER RANGERS PHOTOSHOOT.

also we got lost and found ducks. ... my duck.  ... he was in the backyard.  Or possibly she.  I'm not sure.  I have to ask sometime.

opal says he thinks Ken's a he.  Also I am typing even though opal has the keyboard through the power of reach but I can't type at all really right now through the power of fuck if I know.  It's a mystery.


----------



## Dewgong

verne you look nice :3


----------



## mehwmew

kitty.

dewi petty as ever :3


----------



## Harley Quinn

I just wanted to pop in real quick to say: SHORT HAIR. 

Now I'm gone.


----------



## xkze

windsor castle was gorgeous
too bad about that failure at the nuclear power plant






I'm totally serious though there's totally a nuclear power plant right there next to windsor castle
I don't think it's ever done that, though


----------



## Bombsii

With Stickars.


----------



## Minish

Dewgong and Verne are adorable. :3

(as are Altmer and his girlfriend together)


----------



## octobr

The sultan and I are like bffs. 







Same with me and Jafar. Yeah, we tight.







... OR SO I THOUGHT.







But then Jafar poisoned me :c







I was sad, and dead







But then I was just hypnotized.







Jafar's a jerk.












SO I PUNCHED HIM IN THE NUTS


----------



## foreign contaminant

verne, i didn't think you'd cut your hair so quickly! D: but i think it looks nice. YOU FORGOT TO DYE IT, THOUGH.


----------



## octobr

foreign contaminant said:


> verne, i didn't think you'd cut your hair so quickly! D: but i think it looks nice. YOU FORGOT TO DYE IT, THOUGH.


NO I DIDN'T we're going on college visits soon and mom doesn't want me dyed for them. Fie I say.


----------



## xkze

yeah nobody in their right mind dyes right before a college visit
that would be tragic


----------



## Erika

Oh shiz, you're still alive Xikaze? XD 

Verne, you look awesome with your Jafar figure.


----------



## octobr

You mean my Jafar figure looks awesome with _me_! OHHHH!



Hey-hey man you know I didn't mean it Jafar we cool right :c


----------



## xkze

_you're_ still alive, Nate? :K


----------



## Erika

Pssh, get a haircut.




Or a very expensive comb. 
howisthesquirrelgirl?


Also, clean up the shit on your shelf. It's more distracting then your -- _OMG VW LAMP._
OMGDIDYOUHEARABOUTTHENEWABCFAMILYLINDSEYLOHANMOVIE? 

It's all coming back to me. Herbie. Fully Loaded.


----------



## xkze

don't look at the shelf >:( that is the part of the room I haven't cleaned yet

I just talked to her yesterday actually, for the first time in months. she's doing okay or so I hear.

and that is everything in your post that I need to comment on


----------



## Erika

_Tsk, tsk, 'Kaze, 'Kaze. 
_

And that's great. Maybe I should drop a message to her on dA and witness the magic of internet communications. Assuming she still uses the account I recognize. Oi. Nevertheless, I just noticed the bigness of your hands. Or...er...hand. That thing is GIGANTIC. Pimp slappin' must feel awesome for you. XD;


----------



## xkze

oh yeah totally


----------



## Zuu

oh lord my mind has been filled with impure thoughts


----------



## Tailsy

When isn't it, Dezzuu?






(I am a supermodel in a normal person's body.)


----------



## xkze

"normal"

ha ha ha oh you


----------



## Tailsy

You're so mean, Xikaze. ;w;


----------



## xkze

and you're a dirty ho
we all have our vices


no jk ilu <3


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy said:


> When isn't it, Dezzuu?


Whenever you're on my computer screen. >:|

_Scorched. _


----------



## xkze

So in other words, all the time.


----------



## Zuu

Oh, Xikaze, Xikaze, Xikaze... or should I say, _Volksdragon_. You think you have bested me?! Surely not! For in fact, my computer screen is instead perpetually occupied by ...

You know what, I lost all sense of direction in this post. So I'm just going to reply with a _NUH-UH!_


----------



## xkze

it's okay man, nobody can see this chat


----------



## Zuu

okay

cool

while we're on the subject of secrets, did you know hitler is evolution's fault


----------



## Erika

Tailsy said:


> When isn't it, Dezzuu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am a supermodel in a normal person's body.)


_*
MOMMY~ *_


----------



## Mercy

Picture time~ :3

Random picture
RHPS Time Warp glasses
Gumshoe, Meekins, and me staring off into space. xD
Assistants (I'm the first person in a labcoat. Ema~ :D)
Detectives/Policemen (I'm the one on the far right.)
I  AnimeExpo '09 (Fourth one in~)
I also  henna

Oh wow, that's a lot. xD


----------



## Zhorken

Lookie!  I posted pictures of the #tcod mini-meet.


----------



## nastypass

Zhorken said:


> Lookie!  I posted pictures of the #tcod mini-meet.


still raging over my inability to come despite being in town  :(


----------



## Mewtwo

Hey Mercedes... the dress in the first two? Yeah, looks EXCACTLY like one of my friends dresses.


----------



## opaltiger

Walker said:


> still raging over my inability to come despite being in town  :(


what was up with that

we really could have used another power ranger


----------



## Erika

WHAT. 
You mean...if I was awesome, and kept myself active on TCOD for the last 3-4 years (since 3-4 years ago was when I started visiting TCOD less frequently) I could have touched opal's HAIR!? 

T________T




I be disappointed.


----------



## Zuu

You could have also touched his bag. :O

I'll leave the interpretation of that up to you.


----------



## Phyro Phantom

Using up a ton of my bandwith on Imageshack is worth it.  =)


----------



## xkze

You look kind of sketchy, Phyro Phantom.


----------



## Zuu

Xikaze said:


> You look kind of sketchy, Phyro Phantom.


Ha ... ha.


----------



## H-land

Erika said:


> WHAT.
> You mean...if I was awesome, and kept myself active on TCOD for the last 3-4 years (since 3-4 years ago was when I started visiting TCOD less frequently) I could have touched opal's HAIR!?
> 
> T________T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I be disappointed.


You didn't even need to stay active on the _forums_! (Heaven knows I'm not. Look at all of my recent posts!)
Why you gotta be so lazy, Nate? Why?


----------



## Zyn

Erika said:


> WHAT.
> You mean...if I was awesome, and kept myself active on TCOD for the last 3-4 years (since 3-4 years ago was when I started visiting TCOD less frequently) I could have touched opal's HAIR!?
> 
> T________T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I be disappointed.


It's okay, I was lazy and forgot to ask my relatives if we could go to DC, so I am also bereft of opalhair :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

No more braces! SQUEEE!


----------



## ultraviolet

Hey you know you actually look like Harley Quinn. <3


----------



## Zuu

whoa

that looks like a rad t-shirt.

also you kind of look like someone i know except way cuter. i've never noticed that before.


----------



## Dewgong

^ aww :)


----------



## Vyraura

i be creepin up in this thread

(post more pics dezzuu)


----------



## Zuu

oh well maybe I should. I did get new shoes. :OOO

okay guise more pictures no one cares about

I'm staring at something. For ... some reason. Well, I'm kind of hungry.

SONS OF NORTHERN DARKNESS!!11!one! DEZZUU IST KRIEG

slayer shoes :3

ugh look at my disgusting acne. at least it's getting a little better.


----------



## Harley Quinn

ultraviolet said:


> Hey you know you actually look like Harley Quinn. <3


:D Thanks so much for the compliment! <3


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

Mercedes said:


> Picture time~ :3
> 
> Random picture
> RHPS Time Warp glasses
> Gumshoe, Meekins, and me staring off into space. xD
> Assistants (I'm the first person in a labcoat. Ema~ :D)
> Detectives/Policemen (I'm the one on the far right.)
> I  AnimeExpo '09 (Fourth one in~)
> I also  henna
> 
> Oh wow, that's a lot. xD


This is the best costplay I've seen in a long time. Gumshoe, Meekins, Ema, Godot, and the Feys were well done. Good work.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Got a couple more pictures...  These were from when we were staying in Canada last week;







Me and my goofy groom cousin.  We spent the majority of the Reception making stupid faces at each other xD







I somehow got the hors d'oeuvres all over my face, and had to use a tiny napkin to wipe my face.

NAWW I just didn't want my Aunt taking pictures of me while I was eating.

My Aunt, cousin and I were all at a mall when my Aunt randomly wanted to take a picture of me.  So there I am.  With the glory that is Battle Fantasia, and Fatal Frame 2 Director's Cut in the bag I have.  We went shopping on an awesome day for conversion rates of our money too >.>


----------



## Momoharu

http://draconic-aura.deviantart.com/art/Terrifying-Terrorist-2-132053637


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Man a haircut and some glasses can gayify a man like hell.
> Case in point, Portuguese Television legend Herman José:
> http://www.citi.pt/hermanet/images/foto_51.jpg
> http://www.inepcia.com/herman^jose.jpg
> He looked like the first photo up till his dad died and then he just exploded or something. I wish I had a better picture because Christ, his clothes. I wish to own them <3


Herman José is known throughout the world for his gayness? That's awesome.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

Momoharu said:


>


AAAY!


----------



## Tarvos




----------



## Zuu

That is a cool picture, Altmer. You are a lucky man. :o


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

.GoreTuzk said:


> Herman José is known throughout the world for his gayness? That's awesome.


Well I know him because I'm Portuguese and as you know if you're Portuguese and you've never heard of Herman you get stoned to death, but I'm pretty sure he is, yes.
I wish he'd stop sucking and start making a goddamn effort though. He used to be funny :c

And Altmer you guys are really cute together, congrats c:


----------



## octobr

Totally the wrong topic for this but vlad vlad the other day the tv was showing videos of Putin being rugged and manly did you see that I thought of you. Maybe it was you. In disguise. And then this would be the right topic for this.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

_Don't blow my cover_


----------



## Vyraura

What about your...?


----------



## Harlequin

A very, very small selection of photos from my trip to France. Perhaps I'll show you all the rest another time. Perhaps not.







This one was taken at the only bar in the village after the farewell drink. I'm sitting next to Blanca. Note that my glass contained apple juice and not alcohol - powerful muscle relaxants require that one doesn't drink alcohol.







This is a group shot of everyone (bar Yannic, the male leader) after the welcome drink. 







This is four of us males failing to balance in the same way the girls did. Damn girls. Or women, rather.







Another group shot, this time plus dog.







Cooking potatoes and getting squeezed by Hanae. 







Photo taken at the "international meal" where everyone prepared a traditional meal from their country. I made leek and potato soup which stayed HOT for about five hours and burned the mayor, his wife and the other work camp's leader. Oops.

Like I said, it's a very small collection. Enjoy.


----------



## Harlequin

So. Um. Here are some (new) pictures from France, if anyone's interested. Be warned: the vast majority of these are horrible. Like, really bad.

Now.

























GROUP ON GROUP ACTION:







(the previous photo was when the two work camps in the area got together and had a photo taken. plus random man.)

Nice group shot of just my group: 







Dancing:







I can't believe I wore this t-shirt on a tour of a 13th century town. It is so obnoxious it's not even funny.













So! there we go!


----------



## Jack_the_White

Been awhile since i posted here so...well here.  





Im on the right, the other guy is a former member of the cross country team who was visiting.  





Me in my cross country uniform





Me trying on my symphonic choir robe

If anyone wants pics with me in my robe and wearing a tie, ill have some by sunday night (GMT-4)


----------



## Zuu

Liking the hair, Ewan.


----------



## Mehw

Harlequin, I really like the very last one, I don't know why, I just do. :D


----------



## Shiori Dazai

This was taken a couple years ago, but I look about the same.


----------



## Minish

Shiori Dazai said:


> This was taken a couple years ago, but I look about the same.


You have awesome hair. :D

Yay I have a picture of me for no particular reason. You can't see it very well, but this awesome new jacket has a RAINBOW ZIP. And and and rainbow bits at the sleeves. <3


----------



## xkze

@_@


----------



## Shiori Dazai

Cirrus said:


> You have awesome hair. :D


Aww thanks :3


----------



## Flazeah

I have a few photos from my holiday in Greece.

Me steering a yacht, heehee. We rented it for a week.
Sitting in a restaurant during the last night of the sailing part of the two weeks.
This dock was windy; I was trying to get my hair out of my eyes.


----------



## Harlequin

Xikaze said:


> @_@









lols.


----------



## Zyn

Skirt~~








( /wo)


----------



## DonKarasuMan

Last year in Japan:

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll280/PaletteSwapper/Photoes/IMG_1476.jpg

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll280/PaletteSwapper/Photoes/IMG_1482.jpg


----------



## Harlequin

THEY'RE SIMILAR but I don't know which one I prefer.







ahahah mocking a friend of ours. 













Chinnage.

k that's it from me.


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, did you miss the memo about wearing neon accessories, Harle?
Everyone looks fab, as usual :)

Um, have a slightly-pixelated pic of me (and unimportant others) at the camping anime con I go to every summer. I'm the one in the awesome/stupid/god-awful hat :D
...and the anti-Twilight shirt.


----------



## Harlequin

Haha, no! :P Girls wore neon, boys just wore clothes. They also had tutus on. Now, I *know* I could have pulled it off, but...

Also Danni you look nice! and happy. It's good when people look happy.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Yeah, I look like a dick. Late night when I was bored.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Yeah, I look like a dick. Late night when I was bored.



I have same hair colour and almost same skin.


Never again will I interact with this spooky person.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Yeah, it's me. I'd prefer if you people would stop making fun of my diabeetus.



Truth is, I don't have a lotta pictures of myself. I shall remain an enigma...at least until I post a pic later.


----------



## octobr

I had too much fun today.

It's not like the whole thing was particularly difficult.

She was just sitting there... like she was waiting.

So then... So then... so then...

Good night,

honey.


tl;dr hi mrs. verne's mom? your kid is a little left of center


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Verne: Looking good, man. You should be a photographer.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Verne? Yeah Verne?

..your eyes look pretty it's the shadows i swear. o:


----------



## Saith

Okay, so me.

Shoop'd.

Moar me.

Me from the side.

Innit strange how different I look with my hair down...

D : Zompedoninja!!!


----------



## foreign contaminant

how excited would you guys be if you met your favorite band?

i, for one, nearly pissed myself.

note the fear in my eyes.

ironically, i had already needed to pee really bad. their hometown is atlanta, where i had to get off to drive back to anderson, south carolina. i kind of thought in the back of my mind the night before that they would fly home on the same plane.. but i never thought that that would _actually_ be the case!

oh god, it was so amazing. they - deerhunter - were the last band i saw at lollapalooza, and were probably the best, after animal collective. they put on a fantastic show and were really great on stage. fortunately, even though i was really _really_ nervous, they seemed to be cool with it and didn't antagonize me or anything. they were really great people and i'm so glad to have met them. admittedly, i kept a lot of what i wanted to say - that they were probably my favorite band, that microcastle was probably one of my favorite records, that i went to lollapalooza specifically to see them play, etc. - to myself, but i think i gave the impression that they were at least a freaking awesome band.


----------



## Frosty~

Here's a somewhat recent picture of me.


----------



## #1 bro

foreign contaminant said:


> long post


jealous. i was there, i saw them too. the stage banter was hilarious... "you know what? we ARE talented. we're more talented than tool... although that guy _can_ suck his own dick" 



foreign contaminant said:


> they - deerhunter - were the last band i saw at lollapalooza, and were probably the best, after animal collective


haha, what? animal collective was _awful_ at lollapalooza. honestly, despite being one of my favorite bands i left their show it sucked so much. they just spent the whole time trying to piss the crowd off and succeeded. :\


----------



## Harlequin

Ah! Someone uploaded _more_ photos from France so I feel it's my duty to show everyone. woo.







Sitting on the Pater Noster steps in Cordes sur Ciel. 







...wat







Group shot around the fire on Serap's birthday.







I honestly can't remember if we were meant to be in this photo or not. I think we were, but we were like "...?" at the poses.


----------



## foreign contaminant

Zeta Reticuli said:


> jealous. i was there, i saw them too. the stage banter was hilarious... "you know what? we ARE talented. we're more talented than tool... although that guy _can_ suck his own dick"
> 
> 
> 
> haha, what? animal collective was _awful_ at lollapalooza. honestly, despite being one of my favorite bands i left their show it sucked so much. they just spent the whole time trying to piss the crowd off and succeeded. :\


i figured the ambient stuff they were doing was normal. honestly, i stayed up until the "fireworks"/"brother sport" combo finale. it was incredible, and worth staying for, i thought; i nearly cried. it took them time to build up to it, and it was kind of unfulfilling up to that point.

honestly, i wasn't enjoying myself at all for most of animal collective because of the crowdsurfing. i was like, wtf, you're going to mosh/slam dance/crowdsurf to _ambient music_? it was awful close to the front. i nearly got crowdsurfed.. the bros almost started a fight.. i tried to help them crowdsurf, but when i tried they had a girl who lost her panties.. and without looking my hands ended up going up her dress. i felt so bad.. but as pissed as i was about how awful the crowd was, i forgave them once they started "fireworks". the whole crowd started to act like a family up to that point.. i thought, "god, i'm really mad for the crap you pulled, but i know for sure you're as into the music as i am, so we're cool."

tl;dr yeah, i can see how they sucked for the most part, but the finale they played _more_ than made up for it and is pretty much the reason why i felt they weren't a bust.

edit: fun facts.. um.. i almost got swine flu? bradford had swine flu, yeah. i wasn't worried or anything. also, he's not 6'3" like people say.. he was closer to my height (5'11"). that about sums it up.. other than the fact that lockett and josh are really shy like me. 

oh yeah, they told me my mom had balls because she went to see my bloody valentine with me the week before.

i'm still smiling like an idiot.


----------



## #1 bro

i really hated it. :\ i think i stayed for half their set and i couldn't recognize a single song. i'm familiar with every song on both strawberry jam and merriweather post pavilion, so any song i didn't know must have dated back from before they were even remotely popular, or some b-side that no one's ever heard. i mean i did catch a bit of the lyrics to guys eyes, but even then it seemed to be a bit of an odd variation on the track. 

once i left and went to go stake out a spot for tool, i was close enough that i could hear the music from the stage faintly, and during that entire time it seemed like the ONLY song they played was an uber-extended version of fireworks. now i'm told they finished with brother sport, which is obviously an amazing song, but honestly if you're going to play one good song in the set it's a bit of a dick move to play it last.

you say that animal collective is ambient, but honestly on CD they really aren't. their songs don't ever go past the seven minute mark, they've all got lyrics with verses and choruses and whatnot... and why would a band ever be MORE ambient in concert than on CD? everyone knows it should be the other way around. i really wish animal collective had just played a setlist that looks something like... i don't know, bluish / my girls / fireworks / taste / peacebone / for reverend green / summertime clothes / brother sport / etc etc etc. i don't think anyone would have enjoyed that less than what they actually playd.


----------



## foreign contaminant

oh no, they're not ambient on record. the crowd just started to get rough before they started to play proper songs and kept up an ambient drone. i would've loved to sing along to songs (i recognized three.. "leaf house", "fireworks", and "brother sport", though i really only listened to certain songs of theirs to be sure i knew which ones i wanted to get) more than that set, but as it stood, i felt it was a pretty strong showing. then again, i am less familiar with animal collective than you are, so maybe i would've liked it less if i had known more songs beforehand.


----------



## Jack_the_White

Got pics of me after a (american) football game.  A friend brought a whole thing of paint.  










Its also all over my left arm


----------



## octobr

My shirt is pretty cool.







by which I mean REALLY COOL!



















Also yeah I need a haircut baaad.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Verne said:


> My shirt is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by which I mean REALLY COOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, if *THAT'S*  you, then either:
> 1) this isnt you this is my neighbour, he looks that way althuogh he'll never post a self photo no the net.
> 2) You are'nt 17 you are 12.
> 3) You're just strange.
> 
> Also yeah I need a haircut baaad.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Yeah, I look like a dick. Late night when I was bored.


Why am I reminded of Ryan Higa when I see that picture?


----------



## surskitty

Team Totoro is filled with Totoro.


----------



## Harlequin

hey cumguzzlers look

My hair, she is gone. :(







compared to







It was quite a bit longer than the comparison photo, too. I just don't have one that's any more recent than the end of July/start of August.

also hell yeah totoro :D


----------



## Adriane

Harlequin said:


> hey cumguzzlers look
> 
> My hair, she is gone. :(


age+25


----------



## Zuu

you retard your hair was awesome aaaaaa you faggot


----------



## Dewgong




----------



## Zuu

:3


----------



## Dewgong

heheheh i took that at my grandma's house
her whole wall is a mirror
it's so cool


----------



## ComptonVampire

Here I am.


----------



## Tailsy

o me


----------



## Alexi

Hey it's a picture of Alexi?!


----------



## Jack_the_White

I love spirit week, especially fictional character day, im dressed as the scout from team fortress 2 (baseball bat), theres also mario (thats speedblader03 on the forums), the engineer, and the spy from TF2.  

Sorry for blurryness













I managed to not get in trouble for bringing that bat, even the cop stationed at our school didnt say anything, worst thing i got from a teacher was "Why a bat???"


----------



## geekyfreek

I iz ninja. Fear me. Rawr.
I wear glasses, too, just in case you care.


----------



## Minish

I actually like this picture, even though my left arm looks FREAKISHLY MUSCLED wtf. So here's super saturated Cirrus:


----------



## goldenquagsire

these pics were taken at my uncle's wedding last week.

no the handbag is not mine

grandparents removed from this photo because they probably wouldn't like me posting them online


----------



## octobr

I DECIDED TO GROW OUT MY HAIRS



















I AM A PRETTY GIRL.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Yeah, not sure why I took this, but it was on my computer. Quality is bad...

Feel free to advert your eyes in sheer and absolute horror and disgust if you must.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Let it be known that I was drunk in the first one and can't remember when the second one happened.


----------



## Harlequin

In Idols in Swansea. IDK if any of you Welsh people here know Idols. Probably not since none of you are legal yet but uh.













I don't even know.

also pre-haircut.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

I lost my hands at Homecoming last weekend

Big family portrait of all of my best friends, and me.  My English teacher somehow found her way into the picture too, in the back left.


----------



## goldenquagsire

*photo tour of edinburgh!*

so this is the first thing I see when I walk out of Edinburgh station.

this is a volcano. the Scottish are so fucking manly that THEY BUILT A CITY AROUND A (dead) VOLCANO.

the views from the summit are amazing. the mountain is literally surrounded on all sides by city, but it feels just like climbing the Alps or something. hard work getting up there, too.

half-completed Greek architecture in the middle of Scotland!

continuing on the theme of badly-named streets...

this'll give some Republicans a nice boner.

the "Gothic Rocket": if Bram Stoker was put in charge of NASA (it's actually a really tall monument to some dead writer - you can climb up it and get terrifying views of the city).

this is a Scottish Poond. I had to get rid of it quick because they arrest you if you try to use it in London.

things that I should've taken photos of but didn't: haggis (I ate one and it was FUCKING NICE); kilts (couldn't find anyone wearing one); girls in ridiculously short skirts in 10°C temperatures (I like not getting my balls kicked in); a giant claymore the size of a van (it was in a museum and they were pissy about cameras); me (it's rather hard to take pictures of yourself).



> In Idols in Swansea. IDK if any of you Welsh people here know Idols. Probably not since none of you are legal yet but uh.


well I was in a bar last night AND no-one ID'd me.

also my dad works in Swansea so maybe you guys met. I'm sure he's ttly into the whole clubbing scene. :P


----------



## Harlequin

Depends where you go. If it's a nightclub generally they'll ID you at the bar, especially if there're no bouncers.

Local and smaller places generally just ignore it because hey, it's business.


----------



## Tailsy

No, the Scottish are so fucking manly they built _a castle_ on top of a volcano.

Get it right!

(also Edinburgh is terrible why did you go there)


----------



## goldenquagsire

> No, the Scottish are so fucking manly they built a castle on top of a volcano.
> 
> Get it right!


actually I think we're both right

iirc they've got like two or three extinct volcanoes within Edinburgh. :D



> (also Edinburgh is terrible why did you go there)


because I'd get anally raped and sold on the slave market if I went to Glasgow?


----------



## Tailsy

I've never been anally raped and sold on the slave market! Glaswegians aren't scary at all :(


----------



## goldenquagsire

Tailsy said:


> I've never been anally raped and sold on the slave market! Glaswegians aren't scary at all :(


that's because you're a born-and-bred scots(wo)man!

to an english pansy who looks like a goddamn prepubescent girl, glaswegians are very fucking scary. D:


----------



## opaltiger

Left-to-right: me, Butterfree, Dannichu. Photos of Tailsy to come. 8)
ETA: As promised, left-to-right: me, Tailsy, her boyfriend.


----------



## Dannichu

Hee; such mad taking-photos-with-a-timer skillz. X3


----------



## nothing to see here

It's-a-me! In my half-assed Mario costume I put together for Halloween.

Despite living in Redneckland, this is actually only the second time in my life I've ever worn overalls.  And the first time was trying these on shortly after I got them.



Wrong kind of overalls (because apparently the Middle-of-Nowhere Wal-Mart doesn't have any that actually look like Mario's), shirt's color is too dark a red (because my mom randomly gave away my only bright-red shirt and I didn't notice until yesterday), and the 'stache, hat, and gloves aren't 100% Mario-ish...  But everyone who saw me instantly recognized that I was supposed to be Mario, so they're close enough.

And yeah, I left the glasses on in picture #2.  Even though Mario doesn't wear glasses... because I can't see much of anything without 'em.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Nice costume, Garbanzo. I still hate you guys for having a celebration where wearing costumes is socially acceptable _and_ you get candy for it. If only Carnaval wasn't in like. February.
Also yeah I live in the Portuguese equivalent of Redneckland when I go there and I haven't worn overalls in over ten years, highfive.

And guys guys





i think something attached itself to my head in ukraine oh god


----------



## ultraviolet

sup guys

also, nice hat VPLJ.


----------



## Alexi

ultra, you are super cute :3

Also, you should get that looked at VPLJ D:


----------



## xkze

who has sillier hair than me, nobody nowhere


----------



## Harlequin

You don't look like Noah Grey Cabey any more. :( Go, like, regress or something.













Taken at a party on Friday. I look terrible. Terrible, I say, but they're the most recent photos I've got. Oh, well.


----------



## xkze

you don't look like Noah Grey Cabey either

it happens


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Phil is officially the awesomest person ever.

I mean, look at that hair

that is officially awesome


----------



## octobr

HUEG PITURES AHOY

Gotta few things.

1. I am kuzco. The man.

I am the man. 







Here's another.

2. And now ... cute puppies.


----------



## Dannichu

KUZCO. Yessssss. YESSSSSSSS.

So good.


----------



## Concert Crush

Those dogs, I swear, look exactly like Boomy, who is one of my four dogs. Seriously.


----------



## #1 bro

I've never shown a picture of me here before, but there's no time like the present, right?






Here's me at Lollapalooza. I was having fun, I swear! I just don't like smiling in pictures... you know how it is. 






Very recent picture of me taken with my webcam. 






This is my favorite picture of me ever, and I have no idea why.


----------



## Alexi

Zeta, you are handsome! Available at all??


----------



## #1 bro

Uh, yeah, if you're a woman. :P

But thanks.


----------



## Harlequin

what.







whyyyy is my chin likie that. fattttt to the max.

I tried to find the photo of my friend dressed like his grandmother but uh. It's gone.  (same guy as in the first picture. One of the girls put make up on him.)


----------



## Green

Rawr. Yeah, I don't take good pictures. I just can't seem to get my smile right... or is it the hair?

But, seriously, folks, click the following link at your own risk:
http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae296/SupaKip/Teta.jpg


----------



## Sovie

OreosFTW said:


> But, seriously, folks, click the following link at your own risk:
> http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae296/SupaKip/Teta.jpg


You're really old!


----------



## Zuu

another near faggot here but yeah Zeta you're cute. go get some chicks


----------



## Jack_the_White

one of the few good things about MAC's are they have a built and camera and a program that lets u mess with it lol
but this is indeed me


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

girl get that hand off my head
it is distracting


----------



## Munchkin

Just some bored webcam pictures. I really need new decent pictures >.>


----------



## Mewtwo

You look like one of my friends Vladmir o.O
But not excactly like him. Just similar.

Also...
PICTURE OVERLOAD

Me on Holloween along with friend and sister.
Me and my cat, Jordan. This was my facebook pic at one time.
Me when my room was first repainted
Room again
And again (crazee smile XD)
Me singing at my church. I'm in the purple dress/
Me and my friend. Wez crazee
Friend was being weird. She looks possessed or something O.O
Me, friend, and sis when said friend was staying the whole weekend =D BTW Friend is in my clothes, I am in her clothes, and my sis is just in a random outfit XD
EXTREME CLOSEUP
PEACE~
They're invadin mah pic >=(
We gotz lights comin out of out fingas =D
grr sis is invadin me and friends pic =<
 My horrible peace sign and sis's weird smile...
MAH SISTERS A JEDI (dont ask)
Me in a dress my grandma made for be to sing in backgrounded by my christmas tree =D

Aaand that's it.


----------



## Green

I vote Mewtwo for awesomest looking twelve-year-old of the year

Well, besides me. ;F


----------



## Minish

Wtf twelve? I was looking at those pictures thinking she was at least about 18 or 19. XD; I am so terrible at guessing people's ages.

I haven't posted here for a while, so uhh... have a Cirrus (where the lighting makes my hair look lank and diseased). Yes, my forehead really is that massive. Another prom photo! :D


----------



## Wartortle

I know right Cirrus? 

The first one she definately looks older, then in one of them she looks 9 O____O :D she's cute though so it's awwrite. 

OMAIGIZZLE <--- I have no idea what that means, it's just an exclimation.

Cirrus you're super cute :D 

[/stalkerish:(]


----------



## Green

I think Mewtwo's awesome hat is what makes her look so awesome.

Also, Cirrus, your first picture is so much better~

My picture!


----------



## Mewtwo

lol Oreos and thank you for the awesomest-looking twelve-year-old of the year vote ;D And the hat is my friends; we were goofing around wearing each others outfits because we were bored on a Friday night with her staying the whole weekend.


----------



## goldenquagsire

oho slightly belated Christmas present image dump!

this shows my AWESOME NEW CAMERA (so I no longer have to steal my brother's), my nifty bracelet... thing and my space invaders t-shirt

this is my other not-so-nice t-shirt and Amon Amarth because fuck yeah viking metal

and this is everything else - note the awesome fluffy guinea pig, Brideshead Revisted (literary fiction? in MY christmas?) and Muse

oh, and the deodorant? that was a present from my grandma. the attached card read "not implying anything!". riiiiight.

perhaps she took inspiration from my great-aunt's present last year.

what is it with my family and harsh personal criticism delivered through the medium of present-giving? ;_;


----------



## Zuu

goldenquagsire amon amarth is not viking metal >:| it is melodic death metal with lyrics about vikings /genrefag

but dude that is a great album, enjoy it


----------



## goldenquagsire

Dezzuu said:


> goldenquagsire amon amarth is not viking metal >:| it is melodic death metal with lyrics about vikings /genrefag
> 
> but dude that is a great album, enjoy it


it sounds cooler if you call it Viking Metal. :D

and thanks, I'd been meaning to buy it for yonks and finally I get it for Christmas.


----------



## Harlequin

My sister uploaded some photos from Christmas. Here are some from Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, and some other photos taken by other people on Boxing Day.












(Context: I was really fucking tired because my father woke everyone up at 7:00 and I'd only got to sleep at 5:00. Christmas Day. Woman draped in a blanket is my mother, the girl near her is my sister and the other girl is my niece.)






There were ten of us actually at that table, although you can't see everyone there obviously.






Boxing Day. This was taken around 4:00 PM and I was already quite drunk. Oops.






Boxing Day. 8:00 PM. Significantly more inebriated.






IDEK.












This one was taken before 8:00PM but I don't remember this being taken _at all_.

I think that's enough now. Um. I kind of wish one of my male friends had taken a camera down town, because town was actually quite fun that night and none of it got captured on camera. Boo male friends for being cameraless wonders. (TBH it's not surprising no one took a camera but oh well.)


----------



## goldenquagsire

haha, the last pic is amazing. :D


----------



## Green

A sort of "BD" pose. From November or so.


----------



## Harlequin

goldenquagsire said:


> haha, the last pic is amazing. :D


Hahaha I know, it's amazing. I genuinely don't remember it taken (none of us do) but that expression is too amazing to hide.

The only picture where I look decent is the first non-Christmas Day one, which is the first one in the red t-shirt. imo.


----------



## ultraviolet

taken a couple of days ago


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

You're pretty~


----------



## nyuu

... your dog looks utterly horrified.
how d'you make your hair do that?


----------



## ultraviolet

haha, he's anxious because he doesn't know where he is, we went somewhere new when we took the photo. 

how do I make my hair do what? o.o


----------



## Green

I'm not sure who looks more psychopathic, the dog or the dog sniffer.


----------



## Mhaladie

Aww, you're cute, ultraviolet. So is your dog! Although he does look horrified.

Here is me with something I am sending to surskitty (and have meant to send for a long time)...


----------



## opaltiger

holy shit I want one


----------



## surskitty

Mhaladie is so awesome.

So so awesome.


----------



## Green

[envy] .o. Do want. [/envy]


----------



## Mhaladie

/bow

:D


----------



## Zuu

i'm a faggot


----------



## sparklysloth

:* hore


----------



## Minish

Creepy Kecleon said:


> Muhaha


...I still think this is one of the campest pictures I have ever seen. XD


----------



## Harlequin

That last one looks posed but it's totally not I swear. So like. That was a gay night. I chose to go out with the girls to Port Talbot instead of with the boys to Swansea, so. Yeah.


----------



## Creepy Kecleon

Harlequin said:


> So like. That was a gay night. I chose to go out with the girls to Port Talbot instead of with the boys to Swansea, so. Yeah.


An *industrial* area with a bunch of girls instead of an "Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty" with a bunch of guys... Nah, the second option sounds like it's more on the gay side


----------



## octobr

Lololol I suck.






Why is the bottom of this so shiny?






I have shitty extension D: It's a miracle I can even get a 90 degree angle ; ;






I'm like, sup.






THIS PIC IS BLURRY BUT I FUCKING LOVE MY POSE AND FEET <3.






hurr i are ballet trendy. Did you know ballet had trends? Yeah, it's dumb.






bendy time (hahaha. It looks like I've just been dramatically cursed by my Lucius Malfoy figurine.)






Yes, my pants were pretty much _up my vajay._ Let me see you do the splits with denim on. :|






 wtf are my pants doing D:


Answers to questions I know will be asked:
Yes, mans do pointe as well as womans. 
Yes, it hurts like hell.
Yes, my ass is huge.
Yes, you may have my childrens. But you'll have to get in line.


----------



## ultraviolet

how long have you been ballet-ing for? :o


----------



## Harlequin

Creepy Kecleon said:


> An *industrial* area with a bunch of girls instead of an "Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty" with a bunch of guys... Nah, the second option sounds like it's more on the gay side


It gets gayer when you remember that I have no intention of fucking these girls and that *"industrial"* is also a genre of gay porn... Swansea's more fun, anyway. The clubs are better and they play better music. AND the free bar in Play > free bar in the Bank.


----------



## octobr

Been balleting for fifteen years. since I was an itty bitty baaaby.


----------



## Minish

homg it's me and Dannichu! :D







Taken by her friend Sarah earlier today in London! IT WAS AWESOME, THIS PICTURE IS PROOF.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

My God it snowed in Alabama yesterday and here I am  looking incognito in my awesome hat and transition-y glasses.


----------



## Green

YAY BLASTOISE HAS BEEN REVEALED [/stalk]

You look... incognito? >D>


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

No, it is _I  _who am stalking _you_, silly boy.

...Yeah, all of that snow melted after a few hours, and everything's back to the dull brown of Alabamian winters. Yeah, you can juust see my brother in the corner of that shot.


----------



## Green

Oh shi-

The third-wit over there? /o/


----------



## Tailsy

And I was thinkin' HEY THIS PICTURE IS ACTUALLY OKAY and then the FUCKING TOILET ROLL man I hate myself


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Took it with Facebook's photo thing and couldn't get it so save so screencapped it yeaaaah. Note the Morrissey shirt. It was a cool concert.

YOU LOOKIN GOOD TAILSY the roll isn't very obvious! really


----------



## Zuu

o hay VPLJ. I didn't see your username and I legitimately thought "who is this dude".


----------



## #1 bro

yeah vplj you completely look like a guy so congrats on that. (i am right in recalling that that was your goal?)


----------



## Dannichu

Cirrus said:


> homg it's me and Dannichu! :D


<333 :D


----------



## Green

New picture! <333


The hat I bought today! Also the one in the picture, and the reason I'm posting! <33333333


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hey, tour jacket is _green_, Green! And la hat de Pac-Man es la awesome, unlike my gratuitous Spanglish.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I like your hat, Green~

Oh and I've got one more picture of myself:

Posing is fun~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Arylett you look fabulous and you have _wonderful taste in clothes /omigosh/! _


----------



## Green

Thanks, guys. And future wife. c:


Very pretty Arylett.


Blastoise, my jacket is tan, silly! D:<


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Oh, am I insulted! I have red-green partial-colorblindness! I am going to complain to my governor that I am being prejudiced against and THEN WERE WILL YOU BE, HMM?


----------



## Green

I'll be wearing my jacket, that's where.


Besides, if you're red/green colorblind, how come you can see my name? ;o


----------



## Adriane

GUYS, GUYS! WHO AM I?

(this is why no-one should ever take me seriously)


----------



## surskitty

this picture cracks me up

see, I was wearing my godawful neon yellow shirt
and the camera thought I was a light source
and the photo still came out okay


----------



## Mariodjw

Here is me with a massive mushroom I found.  This was last year.


----------



## surskitty

From the Hawaii trip I took last summer; in front of BJ Penn's gym.  (Dad's a fan of MMA.  ... I just think MMA's funny.)


----------



## Dannichu

James said:


> this picture cracks me up
> 
> see, I was wearing my godawful neon yellow shirt
> and the camera thought I was a light source
> and the photo still came out okay


Complete Works of William Shakespeare (Abridged) yesssss. <333 Love that play. Know the entire thing by heart. Yesss. You guys are awesome. 

Everyone looks tres cool :D


----------



## foreign contaminant

here i am! it's been a long time.


----------



## Zuu

:D 

you have an amazing smile


----------



## Tarvos

Dannichu, you are tiny. How tall are you cos you must be smaller than my girlfriend - and she ain't exactly big.


----------



## Dannichu

Dezzuu said:


> :D
> 
> you have an amazing smile


At the risk of sounding really creepy, you also have lovely teeth :D



Watershed said:


> Dannichu, you are tiny. How tall are you cos you must be smaller than my girlfriend - and she ain't exactly big.


I'm very short, yeah; I haven't actually measured myself in ages, but it's something just over five feet. It's annoying when I'm trying to reach stuff (a little embarassing being twenty and having to get help to make breakfast because I can't reach the cereal on the top shelf), and it sucks because I try and keep a "healthy" BMI, and being half the height of a regular person makes that hard. :/


----------



## Tarvos

Some piccies from London.

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1_655139_n.jpg

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._2706141_n.jpg

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6453257_n.jpg

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._1247806_n.jpg


----------



## Adriane

Access denied :|


----------



## Tarvos

oh christ, fuck you facenigger


----------



## FireChao

it's an awful picture but I couldn't be bothered with taking a new one :P


----------



## Harlequin

Some photos from Friday. I hate most of them because I look supergay,  but whatevs.







In-joke as:













Silly smile.







FEAR ME I AM PIMP

[funny story: I could have either gone out with the girls or gone up the mountain with the boys. I chose going out with the girls  ...  and regret it.)


----------



## Coloursfall

so moony was taking pictures of me brushing my hair the other day.  They're all kinda blurry since my camera is dumb.

Lalala look at me this is the nerdiest shirt ever.
Wha- Hey! My sister photobombed me :C






Also my new tattoo because I love it so.

Oh and a Moony! She looks like a pirate.


----------



## blazheirio889

Took some pictures last night to send to my friend in Vancouver, and I figured I may as well post them here. Get ready for crappy phone quality~

FUN FACT: my hair never listens to a word I say.
I swear my phone looks like it was Photoshopped in.
I cannot smile! But hey at least I got my braces off.

Yeah uh *runs away*


----------



## Green

Oheygais

Sorry no pics BUT

Harlequin dude- Believe you me it was the right choice. B)

FMC person- Nice pics, not much else lol

Blazhy- lol Phonoshop. At least your smile's better then mine. xP


----------



## Tarvos

An amazing shot of me at Trafalgar square

Me and gf at Piccadilly.

This is at Trafalgar again.

yes the height difference is wtf


----------



## xkze

hahaha that is a wonderful shot of you at trafalgar there.


----------



## Tarvos

i know it is like i am puking out the fountain water

amazing


----------



## #1 bro

you look really intense... especially in the second picture


----------



## Minish

You can't deny we look alike.
...my eyebrows look like great big lightning bolts of justice or something in this pic. :/


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

So which one are you? The Mewtwo?


----------



## Zuu

... in which i make the same face as in every other picture and resemble a character from an obscure anime that no one likes.


----------



## octobr

your hair it is so pritty and shinyyy


----------



## Zuu

:3


----------



## Ice tiger

Why hello there.  I cut off all my hair. I gave it a proper burial to "locks of love" (I think that's what its called) so now they can make a wig for some little girl with cancer C: I was tired of it, having long hair is a pain, and I wanted short hair. Its awesome I love it <3 My dad freaked out but he's fine with it now :3
By the way do I look like a guy? Its what I was aiming for :v
Also here's another with a more normal expression


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Me and my girlfriend beside a bus stop in the middle of nowhere, waiting for my dad to come collect us, even though we called him hours ago.


----------



## Zuu

DUDE your hair is awesome

you're cute, too.


----------



## Zeph

Photodump.

Modelling my friend's textiles coursework. Which was evidently made for me. Hence the size 12 chest.
With my hair actually styled ö
Gives a whole new meaning to 'masking' tape (Oh, I'm on _fire_).
Some photos from the musical.
Wearing a lovely fluffy coat which is too small for me, a fake beard and stroking a stuffed wolf. Because I can.


----------



## Zuu

i ... i love you

(i am a creeper)


----------



## Zeph

Uh, thanks, I think! Unless by 'love' you mean 'hate', which would be odd.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Dezzuu said:


> DUDE your hair is awesome
> 
> you're cute, too.


I'm getting my hair cut next week. Even though I like how it looks in that picture, without being straightened, my hair looks shit and it gets in my face and shit and bleh I'm sick of the maintenance and inconvenience and the smell of burnt carotene from straightening it.


----------



## Zuu

awww. :| i know what you mean, though; the smell is terrible and straightening is obnoxious


----------



## see ya

Me and my webcam decided to go on a bout of camwhoring. Here is what resulted. It's a cheap webcam, so the quality's pretty low. 

BEHOLD THE BUCKTEETH! And the eyebrow piercing. :3

Like the first pic, but with less rabbit teeth.

It's fedora time! BILLY JEAN IS NOT MAH LU-VER! SHE'S JUST A GIRL...

Hey Flint! Good news and bad news! The good news is that I found this sweet new Dragon Tooth that would make an awesome ocarina! The bad news is where I found it...


----------



## Bombsii

[/IMG]
Ugh, i'm such a poser -.-  still, it was for a profile picture :\


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Got my hair cut. Pictures of me and my girlfriend are in-coming;











A lot shorter, as you can see.


----------



## xkze




----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

OH MY GOD YOU LOOK SO FAMILIAR


----------



## Minish

I got my hair cut short, and look! Proof!

My hair this evening
My hair this afternoon

Thoughts, gaiz? :O


----------



## Zeph

Your new hair is pretties, Cirrus. I'm not a stalker, really.


----------



## see ya

Cirrus, your new hair is awesome. Very sleek and pretty. :3


----------



## Flazeah

Looks great. I'd have to spend ages to get mine to look that neat! The longer strands at the sides are interesting, too.


----------



## Munchkin

Cirrus, you look like an adorable animé character in that picture <3

Can't really see my face, but oh well. And yeah, that's an odd shadow or whatever on my lip...


----------



## Minish

Ahah thanks guys, good to know it looks alright! :DD

Melodic Harmony, that pose reminds me of Michael Jackson. XD Which is pretty cool.


----------



## DeadAccount

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> OH MY GOD YOU LOOK SO FAMILIAR


Me?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Yes, I swear that I've seen you before somewhere.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

hey


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

vlad

send me that shirt

and maybe the bracelet I guess


----------



## Zyn

8D


----------



## Munchkin

Yay for sleepiness and half-smiles and monkeys =x
Yay for taking pictures in a moving car and undone eyebrows.
Yay for conceited messages on shirts.

Also, VPLJ, your shirt is _epic_.
And Zyn, you're so cute and happy <333


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I have developed a habit of posing like L. Is that normal after watching Death Note?


----------



## ultraviolet

VPLJ said:
			
		

> [image]
> hey


stop being so hot D8


----------



## Zuu

the top jazz ensemble's trombone section, minutes before performing at the texas tech jazz festival.

i am the one on the bottom left, of course.


----------



## Harlequin

I got bored so I took photos of myself with my webcam. That's one above.  Also, I cut my hair. I think it looks better than before.


----------



## Music Dragon

Taken in Brussels during the Juvenes Translatores thing:


----------



## Minish

MD. I want your hair.

*_*


----------



## Zuu

holy hell, MD.

... you're cute.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

MD sits very straightly. And he looks like one of those European model peoples.


----------



## ultraviolet

> MD. I want your hair.


well now he's CUT IT like a loser so

*frowns*


----------



## Bombsii

Kai said:


> I have developed a habit of posing like L. Is that normal after watching Death Note?


Completely. I had the same problem. I still can't part myself from this spoon >,<

anyway....





Aaah, it blurred.

Better.


----------



## Minish

:O Bombsii, you're so cute! In a boyish kinda way! XP


----------



## Bombsii

Cirrus said:


> :O Bombsii, you're so cute! In a boyish kinda way! XP


Hah, thanks :D  Apparently this haircut makes me look older or something? Thats what my friends say, but this was my hair a few months back.
(ugh, ignore the creepy demonic stare and focus on the hair x[)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Yes, you do indeed look older.


----------



## Dewgong

md, you look really look nice.
bombsii you too, you're adorable.







haha my glasses are slanted a little bit.


----------



## Bombsii

Dewgong said:


>


I want glasses for exactly THIS reason!


----------



## Terra Force

Sucky pic, but here's me.



http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k101/Weavile399/?action=view&current=n100000375654620_8420.jpg


----------



## Zuu

new shirt :3

check it.


----------



## octobr

your eyes


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

they look into our very _souls_


----------



## Zuu

interesting way of putting it.


----------



## ultraviolet

zuu has pretty eyes :3


----------



## Chopsuey

Bombsii said:


> Hah, thanks :D  Apparently this haircut makes me look older or something? Thats what my friends say, but this was my hair a few months back.
> (ugh, ignore the creepy demonic stare and focus on the hair x[)


This is what I wish my hair looked like. :D Though it's never gonna happen. D: 

...and Dezzuu's eyes... *_*


----------



## @lex

My, it's been ever so long.

Here is me with no chin and no hat~ (blurred for your protection)

And here is me with both chin and hat! (not blurred, enter at own risk)

All the pretty parts are thanks to Photoshop, all the ugly parts are mostly thanks to Photoshop.


----------



## Dannichu

@lex, that second pic is awesome :)

I thought having my hair cut short would make me look older (or, at least, resemble the age I actually am.) Not so.

Also, with a suit and a lemur, who can go wrong?

(:p)


----------



## Minish

Dannichu said:


> I thought having my hair cut short would make me look older (or, at least, resemble the age I actually am.) Not so.


Danniiiiii why are your clothes so awesome. :(
And that suit!

om nom nom
SHINY


----------



## Chopsuey

Dannichu said:


> @lex, that second pic is awesome :)
> 
> I thought having my hair cut short would make me look older (or, at least, resemble the age I actually am.) Not so.
> 
> Also, with a suit and a lemur, who can go wrong?
> 
> (:p)


YOU BEAR A _FREAKISH_ RESEMBLANCE TO SOMEONE I KNOW WITH THAT HAIRCUT. 0.o


----------



## octobr

I AM HERE FOR THE PARTY AND MY PICTURES ARE OVERSIZED

DON'T FUCK WITH ME OK I SWEAR I WILL -- OK YOU KNOW WHAT

I HAVE THROWN DOWN MY HAT IN DISGUST

THERE IS ONLY ONE WAY TO SETTLE THIS



why don't you start by telling me about your mother.

what? say what



tl;dr, I pose like a girl.


----------



## Zuu

beautiful.


----------



## ultraviolet

> beautiful.


myep

also I think this the first I've seen you without glasses


----------



## octobr

I try not to do stuff with glasses on cause they're CROOKED :B :B


----------



## Kai Lucifer

More photos from the 17th.
I look like I'm focusing, but really I'm just enjoying Pocky. c:
Boink! XD
Group photo: Me, Hood, Ellis and Dark.

And then a photo of me and my girlfriend, Nikki. <3


----------



## Zhorken

MaxPayne said:


> [IMG]http://C:\Documents and Settings\Lucien3\My Documents\My Pictures\MyPhonePics\MyPhonePics 942.jpg[/IMG]


Yeahhhhh that won't work; we can't see images right from your computer.  Upload it to ImageShack or something.


----------



## nyuu

Dezzuu gave me a beard

also these new frames aren't tiny metal wires! much less likely to break


----------



## octobr

YOUR BEARD DOESN'T CONNECT IT'S LIKE A

_FAKE BEARD_


----------



## Jester

Me being... Odd.


----------



## Greed

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/9013/n1000010593681257062.jpg


----------



## see ya

Makeup? On MY face? It's more likely than you think!


----------



## Mercy

Hmmm... It's been a while since I've done one of these.

Bleh.... Me :/

My bangs weren't really cooperating, but oh well~


----------



## Jester

...Hm. It seems no matter what the site, Photo threads attract beautiful girls.

Oh, Contributing. Right.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Your photo greatly amuses me, Midnight. XD And Mercedes is very pretty~

I got a few more of me too. 

Prom picture that I really dislike. I think I looked godawful during prom, to be honest.

Because scarves are awesome.

I spend far too much time posing in my favourite outfits.


----------



## Jester

I love your outfits Arylett! And you should see the whole dance. If you want I could send you a video once I find one.


----------



## Flazeah

Arylett has a cool scarf. The dress is pretty, too! Also the checked shirt.

 Oh, and Skymin, your hair is lovely; really interesting style.


----------



## octobr

Midnight (who is never the Midnight I expect), that place looks weirdly familiar. But I'm probably just crazy. I guess every fancy shmancy dance floor looks the same though.


----------



## Coloursfall

Ohhay I have a picture that isn't total crap! yay!

I'm funny looking, hurrr.


----------



## Chopsuey

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Your photo greatly amuses me, Midnight. XD And Mercedes is very pretty~
> 
> I got a few more of me too.
> 
> Prom picture that I really dislike. I think I looked godawful during prom, to be honest.


But you look awesome! D:



> Because scarves are awesome.


Scarves _are_ awesome. :D



> I spend far too much time posing in my favourite outfits.


Awesome except for one thing, WHERE ARE THE BRICKSHEETS I GAVE YOU?!?!?!


----------



## Jester

Gary Oak said:


> Midnight (who is never the Midnight I expect), that place looks weirdly familiar. But I'm probably just crazy. I guess every fancy shmancy dance floor looks the same though.


MidnightSabatour? Or however its spelled? Yeah there was a conversation about that some time before I left. In which I got flamed for responding to someone saying Midnight when they were talking about MS.

Anyway, That dance floor is in a retirement home in Great Falls, Montana. The Rainbow, If i'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Zuu

midnight: as i recall, you weren't flamed, you were merely corrected and somewhat lectured on the importance of context clues. there is in fact a line between unfriendly speech and flaming.

mercedes: you have gorgeous eyes. actually, overall you look quite pretty.


----------



## Mercy

... oh, wow. thanks. C:



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Prom picture that I really dislike. I think I looked godawful during prom, to be honest.


well, you look very pretty in my opinion. you also have a great smile :]


----------



## Tailsy

<3 hat.


----------



## surskitty

I don't think I posted this yet.


----------



## surskitty

I am the most awesome with many awesome hats.


----------



## Minish

Arylett, you look great in your prom photos! :D

Tailsy is very pretty! And I want to steal Mercy's eyes. ;-;


----------



## Green

why is everyone calling my waifu cute ;;

seriously, arylett is my wife stay away >:v


----------



## Mercy

Cirrus said:


> Arylett, you look great in your prom photos! :D
> 
> Tailsy is very pretty! And I want to steal Mercy's eyes. ;-;


You know, we could just trade eyes. :D

I'd imagine stealing my eyes would be rather painful anyway, so. Here, although it's kind of an old picture And kind of blurry too. D:


----------



## ...

Me. Almost three years ago. I really wish my eyes were open. :P I'm on Henderson Beach in Destin, Florida in mid-February in this picture. I cannot find a reasonable-looking up-to-date picture of me to save my life. I'll post one when I can find one. Well, just picture the same kid, but with shorter hair that's almost blonde (This picture was taken before I bleached it that summer), and tanner skin. And open eyes, of course.


----------



## see ya

Tailsy...your hat. I want it. :o

Did someone say COSPLAY TIEM? (Warning: The following pics were taken with the DSi camera in a crappy lighting because everyone else is asleep and I can't find the good camera)

I'm The Scout from Team Fortress 2. Yeah, it's not the most complex costume in the world, but hey, I'm not made of money. I'll have a lot of fun wearing it somewhere, and that's what matters. :3 It's not completely done yet: the headset still needs to be painted, as does the bat, but it's done enough so far to take pictures of. I'm not going to put on the hand-wrappings until I actually get to wear the costume so I don't waste the tape.

THAT SKYMIN IS A SPY SCOUT

LOOKIT ME, MA! I'M FLYIN'!

:B

The pants of this organization. Because everyone wants to see my crotch. :P

Aaaand the shoes. I was amazed I was able to find pretty much the exact shoes I needed.


----------



## Coloursfall

Skymin, _Skymiiiiin_ why are you so adorable ;w; aaaa, Scoots make me happy.


----------



## see ya

Dohoho, I knew you'd come along sometime to comment on it, but I had no idea you'd be this fast. O_O

Anyways, thanks. :3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I love your hair, Skymin. :B


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Skymin said:


> I'm The Scout from Team Fortress 2. Yeah, it's not the most complex costume in the world, but hey, I'm not made of money. I'll have a lot of fun wearing it somewhere, and that's what matters. :3 It's not completely done yet: the headset still needs to be painted, as does the bat, but it's done enough so far to take pictures of. I'm not going to put on the hand-wrappings until I actually get to wear the costume so I don't waste the tape.


Funnily enough, a friend of mine's made a TF2 Scout Cosplay.

You look nice. c:


----------



## Green

omg omg omg that scout cosplay is <3 :3


----------



## surskitty

http://yfrog.com/3odscf1172tj Temporarily blond.  Also, cat.  Hello, Beanie!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Mercy said:


> ... oh, wow. thanks. C:
> 
> 
> 
> well, you look very pretty in my opinion. you also have a great smile :]


Oh, thank you~ ^^ 


Cirrus said:


> Arylett, you look great in your prom photos! :D
> 
> Tailsy is very pretty! And I want to steal Mercy's eyes. ;-;


And you too! I agree about Mercy's eyes and Tailsy. Seriously, such pretty eyes. Cirrus is right.



KronoGreen said:


> why is everyone calling my waifu cute ;;
> 
> seriously, arylett is my wife stay away >:v


Defensive tyke, ain'tcha?

And Ryubane, you're cute. :3 I do quite like your hair. and hot and steamy too

Finally got some recent non-prom pictures that aren't from my bad quality webcam. Here's me doing what I do best (and STILL wearing that scarf in some manner) and uh, some attempt to be epic but failing terribly.


----------



## see ya

Arylett: You say "trying" and "failing". I say "succeeding". You're quite pretty. <3


----------



## surskitty

http://yfrog.com/10dscf1187ij I'm not in costume, but my hair is blue.


----------



## ...

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> And Ryubane, you're cute. :3 I do quite like your hair. and hot and steamy too


You're not bad yourself. SHUT UP, GREEN I'll see if I can get a better picture of me while I'm away for the next five weeks.


----------



## surskitty

It's Team Rocket!!  And Ash and Pikachu.


----------



## Zuu

James said:


> It's Team Rocket!!  And Ash and Pikachu.


"what the fuck"

that is the first thing i thought


----------



## Jester

Dezzuu said:


> "what the fuck"
> 
> that is the first thing i thought


My first thought was even before opening it. And it was "Team Rockets Rockin"

Not sure on whether there would be a ' there or not. So screw it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

There's someone missing from that picture, but who? Oh, wait. Meowth, that's right.


----------



## Munchkin

My boyfriend on the right. Me and my deformed-looking nose on the left =[
Not-so-great quality because I took this photo with my phone =x


----------



## see ya

D'aww. You two look adorable together, you know that? ^_^

And I like your nose. :/


----------



## Munchkin

Why thank you very much, Skymin~ <3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I would comment, Melodic, but Skymin took all of my nice comments. :(

*gives more minutes on prepaid phone*


----------



## Munchkin

Thanks to you as well, Blastoise~! =D

I wish it were that easy. I'm down to $0.66 =[


----------



## surskitty

Dezzuu said:


> "what the fuck"
> 
> that is the first thing i thought


hey man hey don't be hating

my hair: still blue





Midnight said:


> My first thought was even before opening it. And it was "Team Rockets Rockin"
> 
> Not sure on whether there would be a ' there or not. So screw it.


There was an apostrophe, but I kidnapped it and sold it on eBay.  It's okay if you forgot.





Blastoise said:


> There's someone missing from that picture, but who? Oh, wait. Meowth, that's right.


I have a 1'6'' tall Meowth plushie, if that counts.  He has split ends on his whiskers, though.


----------



## Green

i love how jessie and ash randomly switched sexes.


----------



## surskitty

We were all crossdressing.  Ash's Pikachu is male.


----------



## Green

oh.

[sigh of relief]


----------



## Harlequin

CROSSDRESSING SURSKITTIES WHAT

oh I see

cool (Y)

NOW FOR ME

Disclaimer: I AM FAT AND I NEED A HAIRCUT. 

Here are some photographs from my mother's birthday weekend:







Above is my older brother, my niece and myself. TERRIBLE.







Second oldest brother, oldest brother, older sister, me, younger  brother. Only one missing is my younger sister.







My father and my niece.







My brother and my niece.







My mother and my niece.







My younger sister and my niece.







My sister, my brother's girlfriend and my niece.

THERE. THOSE ARE ALL THE MEMBERS OF MY IMMEDIATE FAMILY. ENJOY SOME  PHOTOGRAPHS FROM MY MOTHER'S BIRTHDAY WEEKEND.


----------



## Kinova

Harlequin, you and your younger brother look reeeeally similar. :o Also hb your mum?

I had a haircut! ... Ages ago but I had some fun with the straighteners today so.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Kinova said:
			
		

> I had a haircut! ... Ages ago but I had some fun with the straighteners today so.


With that awesome hair you could quite easily cosplay as L. XD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Very cool hair, Kinovacakes. =O Looks like you should be in a band.


----------



## octobr

young man crossdressing near antioch il


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

_My _feet hurt when I look at that. o.O


----------



## octobr

Haha what, I'm not even en pointe properly in that picture! The dance itself would make you cringe.


----------



## Flazeah

Kinova is adorable! Also, Kinova, are your eyes green, brown or hazel?


----------



## Kinova

Kai said:


> With that awesome hair you could quite easily cosplay as L. XD


XD Oh, dear - an excuse to eat innumerable amounts of candyish goodies, though? Sounds good to me.



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Very cool hair, Kinovacakes. =O Looks like you should be in a band.


*air guitar*



Flazeah said:


> Kinova is adorable! Also, Kinova, are your eyes green, brown or hazel?


Aw. I'm not sure (stupid thing to say but ehhh); I think they're generally brown but get a bit greeny in the light. c:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

oh verne you hot

In other news, this is me on the Great Wall. Of China.





After having taken off my jacket and sweater and having had my bag taken from me from a forcibly polite boy because I nearly had a heart attack climbing that shit. Awww yeaaaah


----------



## nyuu

craaaazy


----------



## Zeph

I'm in a field, yeeaah. And the wind gave me a really weird expression.
I think this hat looks rather fetching on me, don't you? That was actually my friend's art coursework, but hey!
(All photos from here onwards contain me with my awful new haircut.)
That's me prancing about at the front. I was skipping towards the person with the camera - this photo also has a glimpse of one of my slightly unorthodox socks.
HEY GUYS WHAT'S GOING ON IN THIS PHOTO?
The single best hat ever. Unfortunately it's not mine.


----------



## Jester

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I think this hat looks rather fetching on me, don't you? That was actually my friend's art coursework, but hey!l]


I will do almost anything for that hat. Get it for me? :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Very sexy, Castycal, that first picture. ;D

Oh and your hat in the second is very fetching, yes. Quite pleasant. Your first hat is. It shouts Grand Poobah of Strange Foreign Country. 

I find it funny that the first picture of your new haircut didn't show your head. I thought at first that that was intentional and that for the rest of the pictures, you weren't going to show us your haircut because you hated it. Aah, but still. A prancyman is a happy man.

So's a gigglylaughyman. 

I think I've also shared my thoughts on Weird Hat # 2. (Weird? More like pure awesome condensed into the limited spectrum of the rainbow.)


----------



## Flora

Cal, I'm gonna steal those socks of yours. Seriously. I'm coming over there _just to steal them.

_Also those hats are amazing :)


----------



## Holy Diver

This was a pic taken by my friend on the last (official) day of school/relief.


----------



## Zuu

hrm why are my lips parted like that

TOO CLOSE TOO CLOSE my nose is all misshapen


----------



## xkze

you look a year or so younger now.


----------



## Zuu

yup, thanks to the haircut that the school forced me to receive ... two weeks before school ended. I really miss my old hair, even if it was annoying as fuck to keep


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

A few friends, and myself at a friend's graduation party.  The girl on the left's, to be exact.  We look like an ad for a romantic comedy, or something xD

Why am I the one who always ends up on top of the man-piles?

With my two best friends 8D  IT'S SO BROMANTIC

Senior brunch.  She doesn't like cameras ;_;  Hopefully I'll get some pictures of us together from prom soon though :D


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Pics taken about a week ago.







Me with mah woman.







Me.







Me trying to flip mah woman.







Mah woman with a piece of a broken water gun in her mouth and me looking around confusedly.







Me about to be stabbed in the back of the head by my best friend while mah woman watches.


----------



## Elliekat

YOU WANNA SEE ELLIEKAT!? OK!!!
http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k385/elliesmoothie/Nov09Apr10212.jpg
My brother, my dad and me. I'm in the stripy sweater.

http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k385/elliesmoothie/Nov09Apr10235.jpg
Me and my brother at the zoo!

http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k385/elliesmoothie/DSCN0284.jpg
This picture is OLD OLD OLD but whatever

http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k385/elliesmoothie/DSCN0420.jpg
Me (on left) and my friend Edmarie (on right) in our awesome BAND UNIFORMS on the way to our 3 AM practice for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. Oh yes.

http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k385/elliesmoothie/DSCN0167.jpg
My kitty =)

MORE LESS SUCKY PICTURES TO FOLLOW~


----------



## xkze




----------



## Thorne

Taken about a week ago.
Well aren't I a sexy bastard?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Your hair is _loong_ and your hat is _mega-awesome._


----------



## Green

FEDORA

i bought one two days ago :3


----------



## Elliekat

Yes :) I like your hair, Male Gardevoir :D
All of my pictures are old and I don't look good :P But you have a COOL HAT :D


----------



## see ya

MG, I had no idea your hair was so....awesome. 

Also, DAT FEDORA.


----------



## Jester

ELLIE! You look beautiful :3

-gets down to the cat photo-

...

How long have you had him/her?


----------



## Elliekat

Midnight said:


> ELLIE! You look beautiful :3
> 
> -gets down to the cat photo-
> 
> ...
> 
> How long have you had him/her?


Aw, thanks! I'm not pretty :P 
But I've had her for 2 years now :D We have better pictures of her and of me but I can't find the USB cord for my camera :P

BUT YOU CAN SEE A DRAWING I MADE THAT'S SUPPOSED TO BE ME :D
(it's rotated sideways though)


----------



## Green

you are though D:

also you shouldn't draw yourself with no pants xP lol jkjk


----------



## Jester

...Ellie your cat looks like my old one. Exactly.  Reincarnation?

And actually Krono, She speaks the truth. As I said, She's not pretty, She's beautiful <_<"


----------



## Elliekat

I think that would be awesome <3 I love my kitty to pieces <3

^///^ thank you Midnight, but I don't think I'm pretty or beautiful :P I'm not ;///; Thanks though :) That makes me happy c:

MORE PHOTOS
This is when we got like 2 feet of snow in February... and we only had one snow shovel. Look at my purple scarf set! :D
More zoo with my brother woohoo
I honestly have no memory of this picture because it's so random :P
NOW I'm smiling~ This was Easter, I think.


----------



## Jester

Not me but worth it.
http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/goldenmoss/?action=view&current=101_0591.mp4

Me and my cat Greyheart






...Don't... Ask...


----------



## Mewtwo

elliekat just how old is your brother

Honestly, I have no pics yet >.> Well, I've posted some before, but I need new ones.


----------



## Jester

What mewtwo wants to know is is he into long distance relationships xD


----------



## Elliekat

Ahaha, he's almost 14 :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Loving the cat picture, Midnight~ Looks very cool!


----------



## Mewtwo

yessss stalker plans gogogo


----------



## Elliekat

MIDNIGHT YOUR KITTY IS ADORABLE <3 <3


----------



## Coloursfall

cookies stop that you're not even cute

hey don't make that face at _me_ young lady

:3 Sabley mah Sable's package came today~ She got me a shirt~<3


----------



## see ya

Not cute? LIES. You are adorable. :3


----------



## Thorne

Cookies your shirt is ULTRA-AWESOME and you're cuuuuuuuuute and you makes me wish I was beautiful D:


----------



## Zeph

I want that shirt where can I get it. At once.

Next three in the Saga of Interesting Hats:

ONE
TWO
THREE WHICH USUALLY DOES NOT FEATURE SOCKS.
(Yeah, one and three are in the same place and I have similar clothes but they were actually taken on completely different days.)


----------



## Zuu

madam, I promise I do not know what happened to your daughter...


----------



## wolftamer9

GAAAH THEY KNOW MY SECRET


----------



## Minish

Lookit! Corset tiemz!

Taken by my mum... while I was standing in front of her (enormous) wardrobe
Flying Cirrus!


----------



## Elliekat

Cirrus, I LOVE your hair <3 It's nice ~


----------



## Mercy

Dezzuu: Wow. You're eyes are stunning. I'm really jealous. :]

Cirrus: You're so beautiful. And you have great hair. :D

Elliekat: What are you talking about? You're pretty! Very pretty! 

Shooting in Amarillo. It was fun. :]
It's me when we were first getting into Lubbock.
Yay! This makes me waay happier than it should. (Also in Lubbock)

I never thought I'd like it here that much. :]


----------



## Zuu

Mercy said:


> Dezzuu: Wow. You're eyes are stunning. I'm really jealous. :]
> 
> Shooting in Amarillo. It was fun. :]
> It's me when we were first getting into Lubbock.
> Yay! This makes me waay happier than it should. (Also in Lubbock)
> 
> I never thought I'd like it here that much. :]


ok first off thank you 

and WHAT THE FUCK you're in lubbock?! or just passing through


----------



## Mercy

We stayed in Lubbock for the night on our way to here. :] 

It was really hot. D:


----------



## Zuu

oh. shit. I live in lubbock, it would have been neat if we had hung out or something :X


----------



## Mercy

Awww, man... That would've been awesome. D: 

I'm instate, but like 400 miles away from Lubbock now, so.


----------



## Zuu

well, who knows. I kinda hate austin but I could end up going to college there.


----------



## Zeph

Aaah who took away my glasses and made my hair all wet and sticky-uppy I am so bewildered that I have ceased to use punctuation


----------



## Esque

I finally gave in.

I'm the chick with the green shirt and the braid.

And I swear I'm over 10.  XD
Yes, I KNOW I'll appreciate it when I'm old.  But I'm not old, so...eh.


----------



## Elliekat

MORE PHOTOS GUYSSSSSS - mostly from band banquet which was in May but WHATEVER
Me (left) with my friend Edmarie (on right)

Me and my friend Alyssa!

Agh I look creepy ;-;

Me in my dress and OUCH those shoes OUCH

From the left- Alyssa, Addie, me, Liz, Gabe, Shaun, Paige, Edmarie

My kitty sleeping on our old printer.

Addie in a cardboard cutout. AWESOME.


----------



## Phantom

A Pic from a while ago, taken at a dance for my police explorer post.

The six fingers is an inside joke lol. This was taken my sophomore year in high school I think.

Summer of freshman year... I be feeding a duck.... wait a second.....

Senior Picture.... why is it so tiny? Oh well.


----------



## Munchkin

Taken with my cell phone in class =p


----------



## octobr

Guess what I bought me







hint it's not the shirt
or the sheet.

whoop

you lookin at me

asijpofjwef

My hair looks great here considering that it looks like poop irl.


----------



## Cinders

Elliekat said:


> MORE PHOTOS GUYSSSSSS - mostly from *band banquet* which was in May but WHATEVER


Wow, you guys actually have a banquet. We just show up in whatever in the cafeteria, get some awards, eat like pigs, and leave. You make me feel uncivilized :3

Annnnnd here is a picture of the new girl:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=154142&l=36b1d7ee6a&id=100000349773101


----------



## Slender

I look like a douche, don't i? :o

Yeah. That's me.


----------



## Jester

Cinders said:


> Wow, you guys actually have a banquet. We just show up in whatever in the cafeteria, get some awards, eat like pigs, and leave. You make me feel uncivilized :3
> 
> Annnnnd here is a picture of the new girl:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=154142&l=36b1d7ee6a&id=100000349773101


I approve of this "New Girl".


----------



## Ruby

Magnezone said:


> I look like a douche, don't i? :o


You look fine, maybe a bit tired.  How old are you?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I got a new haircut and oh did I mention my new glasses? That's my hipster face.

And probably my best shirt.


----------



## Zeph

Clockwise from top-left is my mother, me, my father, my sister, my brother's girlfriend and my brother.
This is what I wore to the school prom, yeaah.
Dramatic pose!
Extreme Close Up. Yes.
She is so tiny ;~;
Me and my sister, at one of the rare times she allows me to touch her.
The reason I look so tall is because the path we're standing on is sloped... But only slightly.
This was when I'd just got out of my car and had to stand with everyone staring at me. Joy.
I love how everything is all grey and a bit blurry and I'm all SHARP HIGH DEFINITION COLOUR.


----------



## Cinders

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Clockwise from top-left is my mother, me, my father, my sister, my brother's girlfriend and my brother.
> This is what I wore to the school prom, yeaah.
> Dramatic pose!
> Extreme Close Up. Yes.
> She is so tiny ;~;
> Me and my sister, at one of the rare times she allows me to touch her.
> The reason I look so tall is because the path we're standing on is sloped... But only slightly.
> This was when I'd just got out of my car and had to stand with everyone staring at me. Joy.
> I love how everything is all grey and a bit blurry and I'm all SHARP HIGH DEFINITION COLOUR.


Kick-ass prom outfit, all I have to say.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zephyrous Castform said:


> This was when I'd just got out of my car and had to stand with everyone staring at me. Joy.


THE DANCE-OFF CAN BEGIN


----------



## blazheirio889

Before the haircut:

Hi, sup. (blurry picture is blurry)

And after:

I'm looking too positive about this.

Still don't feel comfortable with short hair. But it was for a good cause.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

BLAZHY omigosh you are quite attractive~ *awkward silence*

_Anyway_ I'm assuming you donated your hair for something? It looks good (at least on-par with the old picture) but I suppose you might be able to do some sort of ponytail dealie if you need to.

EDIT: Castform needs to send me his hat.


----------



## blazheirio889

:D Thanks~ *awkward silence broken*

Yes, I donated my hair to Locks of Love. Haven't had hair this short for at least 7 years. Thankfully my hair grows quickly.


----------



## Kinova

:D Well done for donating your hair, Blazhy! I wish I'd done that when I had mine cut - though I'm not sure it'd be any good for the cause any, it might be too curly. Yours looks super cute shorter anyway, even if you're not used to it yet. c:


----------



## surskitty

Compare hair colour!


----------



## Mhaladie

Your hair is awesome. And I see you have purple pants, that is also awesome. Approval.

In other news, Me and Dannichu. And my brother.


----------



## Green

am i the only one here who has not met danni :c


----------



## shy ♡

Face and less face.

I try to stay gender neutral. It's hard. :\


----------



## Amfibbian

Here is a bad picture of me attempting to be pretty.
I'm such a failure 8D


----------



## Jester

This thread attracts beautiful girls.  And beautiful guys.

The latter shouldn't be proud of this fact.

Oh, Pictures?

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/goldenmoss/?action=view&current=DisturbiaMakeup.jpg

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/goldenmoss/?action=view&current=101E1115.jpg


----------



## Ruby

KronoGreen said:


> am i the only one here who has not met danni :c


Probably!


----------



## Green

Ruby said:


> Probably!


well damn.


----------



## Adriane

I haven't met Danni ):


----------



## Dannichu

Mhaladie said:


> In other news, Me and Dannichu. And my brother.


:DDDD



> am i the only one here who has not met danni :c


I get around :p
(I feel like the TCoD whore)

You guys look awesome. Surskitty wins Best Hair Award :3


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I've never met any tCoDers IRL. I don't know anyone here well enough to have them on my MSN, let alone meet up with them offline.


----------



## Adriane

I might be meeting surskitty at the end of this month :3


----------



## Munchkin

blazheirio889 said:


> :D Thanks~ *awkward silence broken*
> 
> Yes, I donated my hair to Locks of Love. Haven't had hair this short for at least 7 years. Thankfully my hair grows quickly.


I've done that before, too! You feel very helpful, no? =D



Mhaladie said:


> Your hair is awesome. And I see you have purple pants, that is also awesome. Approval.
> 
> In other news, Me and Dannichu. And my brother.


You and your brother look like people i know irl o.o
Danni is cute~



Pentimento said:


> Face and less face.
> 
> I try to stay gender neutral. It's hard. :\


You're really cute. Especially in the first picture =x



Amfibbian said:


> Here is a bad picture of me attempting to be pretty.
> I'm such a failure 8D


You're not a failure! =o
I actually quite like your hair and shades =x


----------



## see ya

Did someone ask for moar Skymin camera whoring? Of course not, but I'm doing it anyway! (also sorry for the crappy quality. Still can't find my good camera so I'm stuck with the DSi)

NEW HAT ACQUIRED. AWESOME? y/y

wut.

This hat is not quite as new, but I still love it.

I DO SAY THAT WOMAN'S POSTERIOR IS QUITE LOVELY


----------



## Tarvos

KronoGreen said:


> am i the only one here who has not met danni :c


I haven't

also I should post Greece pictures at some point


----------



## Minish

Dannichu said:


> I get around :p
> (I feel like the TCoD whore)


Didn't Sarah say five TCoD people or something had slept on her settee? XD (I thought that was pretty damn awesome)

I love your hats, Skymin!


----------



## Dannichu

Cirrus said:


> Didn't Sarah say five TCoD people or something had slept on her settee? XD (I thought that was pretty damn awesome)


Yup. She's never even been on the forum, but has had you, me, Butterfree, opal, Mhals and Espeon stay on her couch. Not all at once, though.
(She's very good about me ringing her at 3am and saying "So me and this person I know off the internet will be staying at yours for a few days. That's okay, right?".)

NEW HAT IS AWESOME, Y.


----------



## Tarvos

I have met opal twice

he's the only one off this forum


----------



## Zeph

I've met nobody (besides a couple of relatively inactive members who I know in real life anyway), but once had the opportunity to meet several including, uh, Kai and Dannichu at the London MCM Expo, but was sadly busy on that day.

In other news, I've gone beyond wearing one hat at a time and now wear...

Uh, four, five... Six hats! I think. I also have four shirts on.

...I have a vastly unattractive expression in the above photo, I just realised.


----------



## Elliekat

I haven't met anyone, I don't think anyone lives close to me XD

Lovin' the hats :D


----------



## surskitty

Mhaladie said:


> Your hair is awesome. And I see you have purple pants, that is also awesome. Approval.


I feel like a Galactic grunt.  :B  Also, everyone ever needs purple pants.

:D I should see if I can meet up with you sometime.





Dannichu said:


> Surskitty wins Best Hair Award :3


Ha!  Thanks.





Vixie said:


> I might be meeting surskitty at the end of this month :3


Indeed!  We will have to produce pictures.





Dannichu said:


> Yup. She's never even been on the forum, but has had you, me, Butterfree, opal, Mhals and Espeon stay on her couch. Not all at once, though.
> (She's very good about me ringing her at 3am and saying "So me and this person I know off the internet will be staying at yours for a few days. That's okay, right?".)
> 
> NEW HAT IS AWESOME, Y.


If I ever have a chance to go to your side of the pond, any chance you can find someplace for me to stay?  :D?  Fufufu.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

;;Thumbs up on the hats, Castycal!;; You should've shown me that picture earlier! I could've put it in your gift.. ah, there's always an idea for next year, I suppose.

'Cause nobody that I know well off of here really lives near the sad boring place I live, I haven't met any TCoDers either. And probably won't anytime soon really.


----------



## Kinova

Zephyrous Castform said:


> In other news, I've gone beyond wearing one hat at a time and now wear...
> 
> Uh, four, five... Six hats! I think. I also have four shirts on.


We used to have that cookie jar! :D Only it broke. Sad times. Hats are looking pretty darn snazzy too.


----------



## Zeph

Arylett - That picture was only taken yesterday, so that would have sadly been impossible.

Kinova - That's not mine! I was at a friend's house. But that's rather saddening! And thank you~


----------



## surskitty

A surskitty & a Vixie


----------



## Adriane

James said:


> A surskitty & a Vixie


oh god why

MY EYES ARE CLOSED


----------



## Elliekat

I want your hair James D:


----------



## surskitty

Vixie said:


> oh god why
> 
> MY EYES ARE CLOSED


ONLY PIC I HAVE :'(





Elliekat said:


> I want your hair James D:


Haaah.  It is pretty awesome, isn't it?  It was really easy to do, too!  I used this dye after bleaching my hair with the first type of bleach I found at the local beauty supply store that _didn't_ say KEEP AWAY FROM SCALP.  It took maybe an hour, with almost all of that consisting of sitting around doing whatever while funky stuff was in my hair.  \o/


----------



## Elliekat

It is SOCOOL! I love the color :) Maybe I could try just doing a streak sometime since I can't dye all my hair (rules of marching band, blahhhhh)


----------



## Mhaladie

James said:


> I feel like a Galactic grunt.  :B  Also, everyone ever needs purple pants.
> 
> :D I should see if I can meet up with you sometime.


 I actually do have purple pants, but they are not as blindingly bright (and thus, cool) as yours. I should wear them more often, though.

And if you are ever up north/I am ever further in the middle-area of the east coast, we should definitely meet up. :3


----------



## goldenquagsire

photodump from Amsterdam!

Mike, the Japanese science teacher - he wandered off into the red light district and we never saw him again
I can't remember any of their names, so from left to right: Canadian, Italian, three French (incidentally, guy on the far right was a massive otaku)
the French guys again!
yours truly
this is raw herring, it tastes of fish anus
this made my head hurt
I know you guys would approve - I think I missed Gay Pride by a few days, so this must've been a leftover
a guy dressed as a cigarette - I do not know why
fagman's cart filled with giant fags
ENERGY DICTATOR
normally, you get pigeons. in Amsterdam, you get herons. dozens of them in one place. some old guy got off his mobility scooter and started feeding them!
fast food vending machines. so bad it's good.


----------



## Green

cigarette!man is amazing. the otaku also looks like the kind of guy who would be my half-brother or something.


----------



## Elliekat

I just got a new haircut, I'll post a picture as soon as I find my camera :P


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

goldenquagsire said:


> a guy dressed as a cigarette - I do not know why.


~*Amsterdam*~
Also his bike says 'ashtray bike', haha. Cool idea!

Also I thought that television (?) in the tunnel said 'hoerenjacht' and I was thinking 'hé zeg wacht eens even'

(also GQ you look quite German! This is a good thing)


----------



## goldenquagsire

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Also I thought that television (?) in the tunnel said 'hoerenjacht' and I was thinking 'hé zeg wacht eens even'


I have no idea what any of that means, but I think it's 'Hoerengracht'. If it helps, that was the entrance to the Historisch Museum.



> (also GQ you look quite German! This is a good thing)


Well, my dad IS German, after all. But thanks. :P


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, I love your Amsterdam pics :D I approve muchly of the Pride leftover, and the heron. Looks like a great time.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Dannichu said:


> Haha, I love your Amsterdam pics :D I approve muchly of the Pride leftover, and the heron. Looks like a great time.


Thanks, it was damn good fun. The perfect mix of culture, history, exercise and (moderate) drinking. And the Dutch people are so friendly!


----------



## benwayshouse

remember me? :p


----------



## Jester

GQ.  May I ask why you know what fish anus tastes like?


----------



## goldenquagsire

Midnight said:


> GQ.  May I ask why you know what fish anus tastes like?


certainly. imagine some jelly (I think they call it 'jell-o' in America). but then, someone puts a sardine in the jelly. then they liquidise the mixture and fart in it. then, you set the mixture back into solid jelly and eat.


----------



## Green

anus = buttcrack

buttcrack = air

air = not edible

unless i'm mistaken?


----------



## Zuu

The internet explains what an anus is.


----------



## Strife89

56k users, my advice is to stop loading the page RIGHT NOW. These pictures are somewhat large for your bandwidth.



That's me, when I was 18. I've gained a little weight since then.

I'd post an up-to-date photo, but my camera's no longer in my hands. :/

Just for fun, more photos.


Heh, sunburnt forehead.

The red mark near my shoulder is ink, which leaked from a red pen into my Pentax's wrist/neck strap, which rubbed off on me. :/


Perched atop a mailbox, constructed of bricks. I had a cousin snap the photo. Wish my mouth wasn't open like that, it makes me look retarded (dictionary definition, mind).


----------



## Tarvos

HAHAHAHAHAH WHAT THE FUCK YOU PHOTOGRAPHED THE FEBO

oh my god that is so funny

even een kroket uit de muur trekken


----------



## Pwnemon

Me, chillin' with Pikachu at nationals.







I cut my hair short since then.


----------



## Tailsy

WHY IS MY HAIR SO FRIZZY >:(


----------



## Mercy

Does your hair curl naturally like that Tailsy? I'm a bit envious, because my hair is all straight. :x

Yeah, I don't really know either.


----------



## Tailsy

It's a bit curlier than usual in that picture, but it does wave if I leave it to dry itself. :>

(also lol hulk.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Your hair's actually quite pretty, Tailsy. Ahaha. And Mercy, I'm jealous of your straight hair. ;_; Seriously, curly hair is horrible.

Because really, what doesn't suck about this? (Why yes, I did get new glasses! I wonder if anyone noticed. Ahaha.)


----------



## Jester

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> about this?


This is a really cute pic, Actually.



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> curly hair is horrible.





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> curly hair is horrible.





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> *curly hair is horrible.*


I take quite a bit of offense to this. >:|


----------



## Coloursfall

...well then!

god why am I ugly :C


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Full Metal Cookies said:


> ...well then!
> 
> god why am I ugly :C


 great scoot![/badpun]

But you are pretty, FMC!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I agree with Blastoise, ahaha. You're not ugly~

And Midnight, yours is fine 'cause it works and it's short! Although I still prefer straight hair. Thanks for thinking the picture is apparently cute though!


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

With Glow effect for extra fun ;)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I recnetly went to visit My grandmother up in Vermont, so we stopped here on the way.

and here is me, nonchallantly sippping on (iced) tea after a dinner of cod (actually, macaroni and cheese with three cheese sauce, red peppers and chicken) 

sorry the picture quality is blurry, these were taken by my phone.


----------



## Jester

RespectTheBlade said:


> I recnetly went to visit My grandmother up in Vermont, so we stopped here on the way.
> 
> and here is me, nonchallantly sippping on (iced) tea after a dinner of cod (actually, macaroni and cheese with three cheese sauce, red peppers and chicken)
> 
> sorry the picture quality is blurry, these were taken by my phone.



I'll gladly look if you give me your email/pass xD


----------



## Zeph

Hi! 8D
No, I'd rather be close-up and serious. Grr.


----------



## Music Dragon

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Hi! 8D
> No, I'd rather be close-up and serious. Grr.


You look like Jemaine from Flight of the Conchords.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

So I bought the shirt I need for my Godot cosplay today. And then posed for a facebook pic like a smug bastard.


----------



## Strife89

Kai Lucifer said:


> So I bought the shirt I need for my Godot cosplay today. And then posed for a facebook pic like a smug bastard.


You, sir, are a winner. :)


----------



## blazheirio889

Kai Lucifer said:


> So I bought the shirt I need for my Godot cosplay today. And then posed for a facebook pic like a smug bastard.


Kai?

You're awesome.

And I do hope there's coffee in that mug.


----------



## PK

So i look kinda terrible and my hair is completely messed up, but that's me.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Strife89 said:


> You, sir, are a winner. :)





blazheirio889 said:


> Kai?
> 
> You're awesome.
> 
> And I do hope there's coffee in that mug.


t-thank you both. :3

There's nothing in that mug but if there were it would be black tea.


----------



## Zeph

Kai Lucifer said:


> There's nothing in that mug but if there were it would be black tea.


Black tea that you intend to throw in _my_ face D:

(Incidentally, I will get pictures of my Phoenix cosplay as soon as it formulates existence.)

Taken on Results day. I look so very happy.
In which I wear the same scarf as in the previous photo and narrowly avoid being eaten by Helga the dragon.


----------



## Harlequin

So, like, I went out for a friend's birthday on Friday.

















This one isn't bad:







[oh I also shaved my head]


----------



## nyuu

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Seriously, curly hair is horrible.


*8C*

Harlequin how excessively do you drink


----------



## Harlequin

Well not all of it was _mine_ NWT. Although I did actually end up drinking rather a lot eventually, those photographs only happened relatively early in the night.

And that was the first time I'd gone out in weeks, too. Well. Um. A week. But the time before that I hadn't gone out for weeks. :B


----------



## Jester

Arylett has offended many males with her hatred of curly hair xD


----------



## Minish

GINGEEEERRRR I dyed my hair :D
My expression here is extremely ugly; and yet, also, extremely hilarious! :3


----------



## Kinova

Cirrus! Your hair looks supercool. :D The colour really suits you and is so very shiny.


----------



## Zuu

Cirrus said:


> GINGEEEERRRR I dyed my hair :D
> My expression here is extremely ugly; and yet, also, extremely hilarious! :3


actually that's quite cute.

we were making quesadillas holy shit they were so good. I don't look very excited, but I was, internally.
hrml


----------



## Elliekat

(Some of these pictures are sideways)
Me on the first day of school :D
My brother, me, my dad on a boat
What am I even doing here
Me and my cousin with box turtles that we found
My brother and I with turtles
First day _avec_ puppy :)


----------



## opaltiger

Some photos I just took to show off my new glasses: one two three


----------



## Green

so i found a picture of my brother and i at that green day concert a few weeks back

I CANNOT TAKE GOOD PICTURES RAGE


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

GREEN

YOU ARE LESS GREEN THAN I HAD GUESSED! 

AND IS IT JUST ME OR IS THE GUY BEHIND YOU PERVING OUT A BIT? DO YOU KNOW HIM?


----------



## Green

shit he is, wth

get him away.


----------



## surskitty

I fixed my hair so I look like my student ID again.


----------



## ...

OMG! some pics of Ryubane! 8O

Iz me, by a boat.

The "beta shot" of my senior photos. We were testing various locations and this one turned out to be the best.


----------



## goldenquagsire

James said:


> I fixed my hair so I look like my student ID again.


is that just dodgy lighting or is your hair really bluey-green? because that would be incredibly awesome.


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> is that just dodgy lighting or is your hair really bluey-green? because that would be incredibly awesome.


It's really blue.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> It's really blue.


that is so coooool~


----------



## Munchkin

So yeah, I was at a diner, then got annoyed with all the loud people, so I went to the bathroom to take pictures =x

The url is named so because the dress was fabulous, though I don't think I should be posting a full-body shot here =x
I'm a bit young xP


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

MH

YOU ARE YOUNGER THAN YOU LOOK


----------



## Munchkin

BLASTOISE

THANK YOU OLD BUDDY WHO I BARELY TALK TO ANYMORE =,(

But yeah, thanks? =p
I've been told so, but it's just...pictures? I really do look young in person, though =p


----------



## ...

OMG I R DEDLEH

Wow. I was just walking through the house snapping random pics and somehow just took the best photo of me in the history of evar. Srsly, this turned out better than my senior pictures. =o


----------



## surskitty

goldenquagsire said:


> is that just dodgy lighting or is your hair really bluey-green? because that would be incredibly awesome.


The lighting is indeed a bit dodgy, so here are some other photos: un, due, trè.

...

So yeah, it really is turquoise.


----------



## Jester

Melodic Harmony said:


> So yeah, I was at a diner, then got annoyed with all the loud people, so I went to the bathroom to take pictures =x
> 
> The url is named so because the dress was fabulous, though I don't think I should be posting a full-body shot here =x
> I'm a bit young xP


Afraid you'll become jailbait for some of the senior members here?

James:  Epic hair.  I approve :D


----------



## Munchkin

Midnight said:


> Afraid you'll become jailbait for some of the senior members here?


Just afraid I'll be criticized for my posing when I'm so young =x
I pose like...an older person? in my full-body shots xP
I don't want to be yelled at for "trying to act older" =/


----------



## surskitty

I don't even know what that MEANS.


----------



## Munchkin

^ Me?

I've been called a whore for the way I pose in pictures, especially because of my age ._.

So, I've found one where I don't look bad at all, so here =p
Well, the dress is a bit short, but oh well =o


----------



## Jester

^Most likely me.

I like it! Its a cute picture! :D


----------



## Phantom

Little me, I think I am five or six here. wtf happened? *laughs*

This is me being questioned. It was a SWAT training for the Minneapolis Police, I'm on the left drawing the layout of the first floor. (I was role playing as a student in a bomb threat scenario.)

Random

More random.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

камрады


----------



## Dawn

i exist. although in cosplay. http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee68/RukiaGFX/sey4.png

i'll post a non-cosplay pic in a while..I need a shower LOL.


----------



## Tailsy

Do I spy a Seychelles cosplay? 

You're pretty. :>


----------



## Dawn

Yes indeedy you do! Yay Hetalia. And thank you very much. <3


----------



## RavenMarkku

Totally took this picture at a concert but that doesn't matter BECAUSE I HAVE BLUE HAIR


----------



## surskitty

My blue's totally better than your blue, though your blue is pretty cool.


----------



## RavenMarkku

James said:


> My blue's totally better than your blue, though your blue is pretty cool.


Your blue is like, heavenly. It almost GLOWS with amazingness. I'm so jealous D:


----------



## Jester

Iactuallylikemanic'sbluebetter

<_<"


----------



## thunder

I now own a webcam
glasses
no glasses


----------



## Green

thunder why do you look like a different version of me


----------



## thunder

Apparently I was used in cloning
and another photo


----------



## Green

that would explain our fascination with thunder and zapdos.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I have found pictures of myself with the Science Club on our school website!







I'm the one with red hair that's not facing the camera.







A better look at my strange face.


----------



## Wargle

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> [pic]


Mmm Sexy hat. I like. 



I want an ushanka even more now..


----------



## octobr

et tu, vernte







YES ET ME i bite my thumb at you sir
i too have blue hair though it's more like faded toothpaste color. I meant to redye it this past weekend but welp.
I also have hats.







See? I am trendy

Oh by the by that's my dorm in the background. Not... much to say.

Looking spectacularly like a skater version of Justin Bieber, by the by. Took years to get this good

oh god mid-hairflip SO TEENAGE

fun times with verne and his menagerie of stupid faces. Also chapped lips. and shiny shiny eyes






yeahhhh


----------



## Zuu

I love you. y u so hawt??

ET TU, ZUUTE? ITA EST!

this is Zuu, still looking remarkably like Frankenstein's monster I see.


----------



## Harlequin

YO GUYS

have some freshers photos

















I apologise for the filters on some of them.


----------



## Zeph

So for some reason some members of the sixth form wore suits (or something similar) to school today for no apparent reason. I complied.

While wearing my (female!) friend's overcoat thing - I did not, however, realise that one end of my scarf was still underneath it. (Also, in this photo I look... weird. Facial-expression-wise.

...Now surely I'm not THAT terrifying?

Uh, yeah.

And more. Apparently.


----------



## Kinova

Zephyrous Castform said:


> So for some reason some members of the sixth form wore suits (or something similar) to school today for no apparent reason. I complied.
> 
> While wearing my (female!) friend's overcoat thing - I did not, however, realise that one end of my scarf was still underneath it. (Also, in this photo I look... weird. Facial-expression-wise.


International Suit Up day! Also, rocking the Tom Baker look there.


----------



## Harlequin

Wow, sixth-formers look _really_ young. Like, srs.


----------



## Zeph

Iunno, it could just be me specifically. Besides height, I don't exactly look my age, apparently. And the other guy in the second photo is just weird.

@Kinova - Yeah,that was it actually. And thanks! :D


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Zuu, you're quite fit :)


----------



## Zuu

I am the worst camwhore ever



			
				Lorem Ipsum said:
			
		

> Zuu, you're quite fit :)


:)


----------



## Green

Harle and his friends are very shiny.


----------



## Jester

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/goldenmoss/?action=view&current=101_2657.jpg

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/goldenmoss/?action=view&current=101_2663.jpg

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii262/goldenmoss/?action=view&current=101_2664.jpg

Dance photos.


----------



## Zuu

salvete. videtisne meam togam? nonne zelotypa estis?

I look pretty lame in these except for the first one but whatever. valete losers!! (I changed all my latin because I thought of better shit)


----------



## ...

Bow before me.


----------



## Missile

Ryubane said:


> Bow before me.


*bows* That picture is badazz. You're all so serious with the shades and the awesome clothes. Like I said, it's badazz. :D


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Zuu said:


> salvete. nonne mea togam videtis? zelotypa, servi?
> 
> I look pretty lame in these except for the first one but whatever. valete losers!!


nah, still looking gorgeous. and latin! my endearment towards you has increased B)


----------



## Zuu

Lorem Ipsum said:


> nah, still looking gorgeous. and latin! my endearment towards you has increased B)


aww :3 thank you

yeah I actually wore that to a Latin party today, but it sucked. I lost a costume contest to some sort of purple catgirl thing.


----------



## nyuu

Lorem Ipsum said:


> nah, still looking gorgeous. and latin! my endearment towards you has increased B)


In other words:


----------



## Zuu




----------



## Mercy

Lorem Ipsum said:


> *nah, still looking gorgeous.* and latin! my endearment towards you has increased B)


Uhhh I'll probably sound like a total creeper, but I agree with that first comment. :x

Anyway, I had to share this. I made the one on the left.
Blehhh... no, just no. :/


----------



## ultraviolet

Mercy, you're pretty! :3


----------



## Green

ultraviolet said:


> Mercy, you're pretty! :3


(and Zuu too 83)

i'm gonna have to take pictures of my facebook cosplay soon <3


----------



## Mercy

Aww, shucks. Thanks ultraviolet. C:

(Also, I'm in love with your signature. <3)


----------



## Zuu

Mercy is pretty.


----------



## ...

Some pics from Halloween...

My "costume"

I look remarkably like Stephen O'Malley. Hmmm... I just added the grim robe because my friends were nagging me to get a "real" costume. :/

And then my friends decided to accessorize my hair.


----------



## Dannichu

DO YOU KNOW WHAT'S COOL YES THAT'S RIGHT MY BIRTHDAY WAS COOL. 

OBSERVE:







Who are all these attractive people, then? That's Ruth, my housemate from last year (and also the Welsh version of myself) at the bottom, and then the second row is L-to-R: Butterfree (who has the best photo-pose ever), elyvorg (a friend of Butterfree's who, I think, isn't on this forum), me (complete with one of opal's rather excellent mojitos), Grabby (my sister - can you see the resemblance?), and Cirrus, being nearly edged out of the photo by my friend Jesus. The top row has a very thrilled Will (one of my housemates), opal, and my friend Ryan, who seems to have seen something exciting on the ceiling. 

...note that we were all a little excited from hours and hours of mafia-playing at the time of this photo.







elyvorg, Espeon, Ruth, Butterfree, opal and Cirrus at the Expo. Bit blurry, that one.







Butterfree, The Grabinator and my wonderful, excited self on the Tube.







opal, Cirrus and Butterfree on the Tube, all looking adorable <3

DFHS;TJVGLXD IT WAS SO GOOD.


----------



## Ruby

Is _that_ it?  Four pictures.  _Four._


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

yeah, how do you expect a stalker to work under these conditions >:(


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Those _gloves...

_That _hat..._

Your friend _Jesus...

_wow man wow


----------



## Green

I want opal's glasses.


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, okay, fine (anyone who's in these pictures and doesn't want them all over the place, let me know and I'll take them down right away:

Mafia discussion on the Dead Bed

For someone on the Dead Bed, Butterfree is pleased X3

Night falls in Mafialand

And then daytime discussion begins! Grabby clearly suspects someone over there.

This is my 'I've just been lynched' sadface ):

Cirrus might be about to be lynched, too

Us at Canterbury station

Planning our route to the Excel Centre. We picked up the confused guy between elyvorg and Grabby at Canterbury - he'd missed the group of people who he'd planned to go to the Expo with, so he tagged along with us. He was lovely :3

Food and a sit down. Two things you really start appreciating after a day Expo-ing.

THERE WAS A REMOTE-CONTROLLED STEAMPUNK DALEK THERE AND OH GOD IT WAS LITERALLY THE COOLEST THING IN THE WORLD.

I am reasonably sure Butterfree and Espeon don't dislike each other s much as this picture makes it look like they do.

A less blurry but less everyone-looking-at-the-camera version of the picture above (I really fail at photo-taking)

I kept bumping into people I knew from back home or other anime conventions or just generally around. This lovely, wonderful guy (Kurt, one of my best friends) got me a signed, personalised cpy of Simon Pegg's autobiography <3

opal and Cirrus with their Expo spoils (by which I mean hats). Incidentally, that lovely, wonderful guy got me Stephen Fry's autobiography. SO good. And Cirrus made me a card with, among other wonderful things, a picture of TARA WEARING MARTIN FREEMAN'S BOBBLE HAT :DDD

Me with some more peeps. Also, the best hat ever.

And then we all went our seperate ways - me very nearly with Butterfree's sleeping bag. Ruth and I hung around King's Cross for ages, waiting for our train and taking silly pictures.

That enough? :p


----------



## Harlequin

St. Christopher said:


> Harle and his friends are very shiny.


Only very rarely! 

The photos from the Harry Potter Society's Deathday Party finally went up! I'm not in very many  of these because I didn't circulate throughout the room very well, but! Also please note that they're absolutely terrible and that I only went as Harry because I slept through the entire day and didn't have enough time to get a costume together before I had to leave.







Kickin' it with Dumbles.

fooooooood

There are some more photos (there was a _wonderful_ Deadwig there) but I don't know if the people in them would consent to being shown anywhere, so.

also danni's mass of photos was wonderful
tear to eye etc

EDIT: WOW that last one is huge um i will link to it instead


----------



## ultraviolet

oh, you guys look like you had so much fun at the expo! I'm so jealous. :( I'll have to try and see if I can go next year in October. 

also cirrus you are the cutest thing _ever _did you know


----------



## opaltiger

> And then daytime discussion begins! Grabby clearly suspects someone over there.


That's where I was sitting. :(


----------



## Tarvos

I wish I had the money to get to London. I don't though.

That and I went last March.

Edit: that is some mighty facial hair opal is rocking there.


----------



## opaltiger

Razors scare me. :(


----------



## Green

What would happen if you saw a spider with razors all over it?


----------



## Tarvos

St. Christopher said:


> What would happen if you saw a spider with razors all over it?


Take a picture



> Razors scare me. :(


I use an electric trimmer. Shaving sucks haha


----------



## Kinova

Dannichu said:


> This is my 'I've just been lynched' sadface ):


!! You have the softest-pyjama-bottoms-ever! I saw them somewhere ages ago but didn't get them because I do silly things like go shopping without any money. *jealousy*

Onnn a less clothing related note looks like you guys had a pretty rad time and that Dalek is unquestionably excellent. :o


----------



## Zuu

lookit my eyes


----------



## Dannichu

Kinova said:


> !! You have the softest-pyjama-bottoms-ever! I saw them somewhere ages ago but didn't get them because I do silly things like go shopping without any money. *jealousy*
> 
> Onnn a less clothing related note looks like you guys had a pretty rad time and that Dalek is unquestionably excellent. :o


I dooo I love them especially because my house is a million years old and is bloody freezing.

Do you reckon you'll be able to make it in May?


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Me, in need of a haircut I suppose. Maybe.


----------



## Superbird

Sofa, I will probably look a lot like that when I get a bit older.


----------



## Kapton Jack

I suppose I should show more emotion eh?
DOUCHBAG TIME
If the pics are the same, it's because I'm an idiot.


----------



## Kinova

Dannichu said:


> I dooo I love them especially because my house is a million years old and is bloody freezing.
> 
> Do you reckon you'll be able to make it in May?


I recommend slippers. Big, fluffy slippers.

Probably not; I'm hoping to go next October though, possibly for a couple of days because we only had about five hours there and it was impossible to cram everything in. May is a bit awkward since it is _right_ before exams ahhhhh


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Zuu said:


> lookit my eyes


what happened to your hair D:


----------



## opaltiger

> May is a bit awkward since it is right before exams ahhhhh


Same! What better time to go?


----------



## Zuu

Lorem Ipsum said:


> what happened to your hair D:


I straightened it that day because a pleasant girl asked me to do so.

I used to straighten it much more often, I just got lazy.


----------



## ...

Zuu said:


> I straightened it that day because a pleasant girl asked me to do so.
> 
> I used to straighten it much more often, I just got lazy.


I think it looks good. And those eyes are peering right into my soul.

In other news, I've acquired a new hat.


----------



## Tailsy

I like that hat! I want one.






i wear this shirt too much. but b'aww my hair looks just about passable!






MICROSOFT FLIGHT SIMULATOR NEEEEOWWWWWW
(also yes. those are my socks. i like them.)


----------



## Jason-Kun

^ D'aaawwww, you're adorable.


----------



## Kinova

opaltiger said:


> Same! What better time to go?


Shh! My lack of responsibility will hear you!


----------



## Zuu

hm


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

_dose eyes_

They belong on a Dumbledore.


----------



## Comatoad

Someone snagged this one x.x

Airbrushing ^^

Unfortunately I have no clear pictures of my mohawk =/


----------



## ...

_Zuu_

_I want your eyes_


----------



## Mercy

Kindling Queen and Jessie are very pretty. :3 Oh, and also Cirrus is absolutely adorable!

I was taking photos to see what my smile looked like after I went to the dentist. :(  On the other hand, hell yeah! I finally managed to not screw up curling my hair!
Aaaand I felt like being outrageous, so rainbow eye~


----------



## Aisling

nnnnn! I haven't posted here yet

crappy phone picture. this is my sunday/tuesday/coffeeshop best, yes that is a Coke lid on my hat
this one's from today I gots a Tabunne (and a filling on the left side of my mouth shortly before obtaining Tabunne)


----------



## Zuu

Mercy you is pretty.

Alraune I like your glasses and would like to hug you and your thing. I already forgot the name and don't want to scroll up.


----------



## shy ♡

Before and after bangs. :D I am a frowny person and my room is a perpetual mess. These were not taken on even close to the same day!


----------



## ultraviolet

Pentimento, you look like you'd be fun to hug. :3


----------



## ultraviolet

Pentimento, you look like you'd be fun to hug. :3


----------



## shy ♡

Only if you like getting punched! Which you might, I don't know, I don't judge.


----------



## Green

For some reason I pictured Pentimento as Sherlock.


----------



## shy ♡

St. Christopher said:


> For some reason I pictured Pentimento as Sherlock.


You. I cake you. <|


----------



## Comatoad

Oop, this is kinda late but thank you Mercy! ^///^


----------



## Munchkin

@KQ: We haven't spoken in forever! =o I'd like to see clearer pictures of you, you're pretty =3

@Mercy: Beautiful! And that eye...the rainbowyness! The natural mix of colors in your eyes is amazing, as well <3

@Alraune: Not crappy at all! =) Also, I'm jealous! >=o Adorable Tabunne plushie <3

@Pentimento: Smile! The bangs are pretty, by the way =3 =)


Big forehead >=o
A friend randomly had a gay flag with her, so I flung it on and claimed to be a superhero for the gay community <3
Is it just me, or do I look slightly Mexican?


----------



## Cloudsong

Yay random~
So yeah...this is me. After pulling an all-nighter. Talking to someone on voice chat. XD So I ish uglyful buh oh well. Clicky~ Also, DSi cameras are terrible xP


----------



## Missile

Cloudsong said:


> Yay random~
> So yeah...this is me. After pulling an all-nighter. Talking to someone on voice chat. XD So I ish uglyful buh oh well. Clicky~ Also, DSi cameras are terrible xP


I pictured you to look just like that, Cloud! :D


----------



## Mercy

Aww, thanks. ^-^

Also! Cloudsong looks kinda familiar, like someone I used to know o:


----------



## Cloudsong

:o I dunno. Mehbe :D

Is that a good or a bad thing, MM xD?


----------



## Missile

A good thing! :D You look really nice! Plus, you know I'd never say something mean to you. x3 <3


----------



## Cloudsong

Aww :3 My mom caught me goofing off at the park and took a pic of me doing a handstand xD...I might/not post it. I dunno yet. xD


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

_Do eet._

I mean, that sounds funny.


----------



## Missile

:D Really? POST IT POST IT POST IT! I wanna see Cloudy do a handstand! <3 :D


----------



## Cloudsong

XD! Geez. Okay, I will, tomorrow xD It's on a different computer, so I gotta transfer it over to this one :3


----------



## ...

Me and my hat.


----------



## Munchkin

Cloudsong! You're not ugly at all =x

EDIT: And Ryubane! I saw the second picture first, and for some reason, at first glance, I thought you were Seamus from Harry Potter x)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

A month late, but Halloween pictures~

HENSHIN!

TADA!

And Neil didn't upload the bajillion others for some reason.

COMING SOON: Pics from Oliver! Second night starts in one hour, ten minutes.


----------



## ...

Melodic Harmony said:


> EDIT: And Ryubane! I saw the second picture first, and for some reason, at first glance, I thought you were Seamus from Harry Potter x)


Well that's a new one. :/


----------



## Munchkin

It's not a bad thing =o
I happen to think Seamus is kind of cute x)


----------



## opaltiger

In which I eat a scone, in black and white:


----------



## Flazeah

*is curious about what the scone looks like*

 Although you look nice and such, opaltiger. Yeah. I kind of want your glasses.


----------



## Zuu

opaltiger said:


> In which I eat a scone, in black and white


this picture is awesome. you look quite good!


----------



## Michi

OMG, it's Little Monster/Zodiac!





I... don't particularly like this picture but it's not only the best in existance, it's one of the few left anywhere. =P


----------



## ...

@opaltiger: I love those glasses. I want them. And the scone, for that matter.

@Zodiac: You are not as monstrous as I expected. But that's a good picture and you look nice. :)

And some more of me that were on facebook that I recently found.

Me. Texting. whee

I'm the guy in the white on the far left. Texting. whee

I couldn't decide which sunglasses I liked best.


----------



## surskitty

I redyed my hair, haha.


----------



## octobr

MAGIKARP GOES TO THE LIBRARY: a short tragedy with pictures!

ONCE UPON A TIME magikarp goed to the library. there were so many books there! 

SO MAGIKARP DECIDED TO LEARN TO READ! first he picked a book about ice cream, since he liked ice cream. 

but magikarp had a hard time reading the ice cream book. There weren't too many pictures.







so he pickeded a differnt book! He found a book about the water which is where he lived. This one had pictures.







but he still couldn't read it cause it had some big words in. So he looked in the food section cause he was hungry. He found a book called fish. magikarp was all excited cause he was a fish too.

but then he opened the book.

and he didn't like the book too much even tho it had pictures.

he didn't know why this happened to him.

then he left the library and cried


----------



## Ruby

_Every_ thread in the Writing forum is like this.


----------



## Zuu

"oh, Riley, you have red cups for a party ..." "yeah?" "*takes one* hey, take a picture, it will look like i am drinking alcohol at a college party. dohohoho." "YES THAT IS SUCH A GOOD IDEA" "uh i don't know what drunk people look like"
"men det lär ju vara omöjligt att krama slantar ur von Anka!" "jag vet! men vi försöker ändå!" VIKTOR IS HERE FOR CHRISTMAS AND BOUGHT ME THIS BOOK IT WAS THIRTY TWO CROWNS AND FIFTY WHATEVER-SWEDISH-CENTS-ARE


----------

